# DPS Geilheit



## Rückenschlitzer (26. Mai 2009)

Hallo liebe Community,


ich wollte einfach mal über das Thema DPS diskutieren.Ich muss ehrlich sagen das es mir persönlich langsam auf die Nerven geht.Die erste frage bei einer Ini und/oder Raid zusammenstellung:Was fährst du???normalerweise sage ich dann OPEL,aber spaß beiseite.Findet ihr nicht auch das ein mmo mehr ist als nur DPS?.Überall prollt jeder was er für ne DPS fährt.Das ist wie der obligatorische schwanzvergleich.Meiner Meinung nach wird es viel zu überbewertet.
Beispiel:
Naxx 25er
Grp steht vor Thaddius,ein fury warri sagt:den schaffen wir nit,musst 4500 DPS fahren,bin weg cu.
ein schwarm an lols geht durch den chat.von den 24 anderen leuten waren sicher 16 dabei die noch nicht das benötigte gear für naxx hero hatten.erster versuch,Thaddius liegt.........
Was ich einfach damit sagen will ist das es doch nit nur auf die DPS ankommt.Die Reaktion des warris war doch einfach nur peinlich.
Wie seht ihr die DPS Geschichte?Könnte es sogar den spielfluss stören?
Teilt mir eure Meinung mit.


----------



## Narcotic_Freakshow (26. Mai 2009)

Direkt über deinem ist einer der 12.000.000 Threads zu dem Thema -.-


----------



## Xelyna (26. Mai 2009)

*bing* Thread 12.000.00*1*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roguetaylor (26. Mai 2009)

habt ihr nichts neues ausser *mimimi* dps ist halt wichtig um Bosse zu legen wen ihr Thaddi halt so gelegt habt GZ aber du brauchst Power um Bosse in Ulduar zu legen ist nun mal sound das macht auch den schwierigkeitsgrad aus . PUNKT


----------



## Fabricia (26. Mai 2009)

Also ich finde schon das es zu einem großen Teil auch an der DPS der DDs liegt, wie einfach sich so ein Raid gestaltet. Du musst dir einfach mal ausrechnen, wie viel dmg fehlt wenn die hälfte der grp zb.unter 3k fährt.
Natürlich kann man die meisten Bosse auch mit "relativ" wenig dmg besiegen, da fast jeder boss in seiner enrage zeit schaffbar sein sollte ( ich spreche von naxx), aber es gibt auch Bosse wie zB den Polaritätsboss, wo ich es mir sehr schwer vorstelle.

Insgesamt würd ich nicht sagen das DPS das wichtigste ist, aber ein wichtiger Grundbaustein für ein erfolgreichen Raid legt.


----------



## Soulii (26. Mai 2009)

naxx bosse sind wayne.
dieser fred is genau so wayne.

/reported


----------



## Slavery (26. Mai 2009)

Lies dir doch erstmal die 12.000.000 Threads über das Thema durch, vielleicht findest du genau das "mimimimimi", dass du suchst.

Aber Glückwunsch zum Thread.


DPS ist nicht total egal, aber dennoch ziemlich uninteressant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (26. Mai 2009)

Thaddius... *schwärm*
7,7k DPS... *schwärm*

Und im übrigen: oft genug in randoms gemerkt, dass ein Thaddius im 25er doch relativ zügig Enrage gehen kann... ;D


----------



## Komicus (26. Mai 2009)

Rückenschlitzer schrieb:


> Grp steht vor Thaddius,ein fury warri sagt:den schaffen wir nit,musst 4500 DPS fahren,bin weg cu.



guckt mal lieber auf die "Schaden gemacht" liste, is viel interessanter zu sehn wie die imba DPS Spieler mit einem Schlag 4k fährt und sich an seiner DPS ein hoch holt aber am boss weniger schaden macht als jemand der konstant weniger fährt.

Und ja, es gab massig von dieses DPS Threads.wayne?


----------



## Draki/Jaba (26. Mai 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Thaddius... *schwärm*
> 7,7k DPS... *schwärm*
> 
> Und im übrigen: oft genug in randoms gemerkt, dass ein Thaddius im 25er doch relativ zügig Enrage gehen kann... ;D



Jo das ist leider das Problem, was viele von diesen Hippies nicht sehen. "Peace Bruder, ist doch nur ein Spiel und ich spiele wie ich es für richtig halte. Ich mache nur 800 DPS aber hauptsache es macht Spaß"

Sobald es einen Enrage-Timer gibt, sind die DDs gefordert. Da gibt es keine Ausreden, da zählt nur der Schaden. Wer den nicht bringt, darf sich nicht wundern, wenn er ausgetauscht wird!


----------



## ReWahn (26. Mai 2009)

Rückenschlitzer schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Community,
> 
> 
> ich wollte einfach mal über das Thema DPS diskutieren.Ich muss ehrlich sagen das es mir persönlich langsam auf die Nerven geht.Die erste frage bei einer Ini und/oder Raid zusammenstellung:Was fährst du???normalerweise sage ich dann OPEL,aber spaß beiseite.Findet ihr nicht auch das ein mmo mehr ist als nur DPS?.Überall prollt jeder was er für ne DPS fährt.Das ist wie der obligatorische schwanzvergleich.Meiner Meinung nach wird es viel zu überbewertet.
> ...


den spielfluss stören leute, die zu wenig dps bringen. sie erschweren den heiern und tanks die arbeit.
movement und skill werden vorrausgesetzt. die quaität eines dds lässt sich an seinem verursachten schaden und seinen dps messen.
randomgruppen sind sowieso ein witz, da kommen teilweise idioten mit, das ist nicht mehr schön... gildeninterne raids ftw :>


----------



## Imanewbie (26. Mai 2009)

mhh auch 7.7k ham wollen, war nur bei 6-7k *heul*

Es hängt nicht nur von den dps ab, wie viele überleben bei Thadius, passt das movement, bekommen alle den buff,...
Man sollte aber so 3-4k dps locker erreichen können.

die dd's müssen das auch mal verstehen je länger der kampf dauert umso mehr Heillung braucht der Tank und umso mehr mana die Heiler, und es besteht immer das risiko das einer das movement verpennt oder dc hat,..

Deswegen ist es umso einfacher und stress freier je schneller ein boss gelegt wird. 

Wieso sollten nur anforderungen an Heiler und tanks gestellt werden damit man grün equipte dd's durch naxx zieht?

mfg


----------



## Ohrensammler (26. Mai 2009)

Draki/Jaba schrieb:


> Jo das ist leider das Problem, was viele von diesen Hippies nicht sehen. "Peace Bruder, ist doch nur ein Spiel und ich spiele wie ich es für richtig halte. Ich mache nur 800 DPS aber hauptsache es macht Spaß"
> 
> Sobald es einen Enrage-Timer gibt, sind die DDs gefordert. Da gibt es keine Ausreden, da zählt nur der Schaden. Wer den nicht bringt, darf sich nicht wundern, wenn er ausgetauscht wird!



Lieber ein Wipe in einem Hippierun der Spaß gemacht hat, als den Boss legen in einem Kühlkammerrun mit dir.


----------



## Dexron (26. Mai 2009)

moin moin...


... vielleicht stell ich mich grad blöd an.... aber, ist der schaden nicht > als DPS?

ich mein nur, schurken können tolle DPS fahren und nur mittleren Schaden dabei machen.
Oder ich irre mich und alle geben sich nach ein bischen käse zum wein bei der frage nach dem höchsten DPS wert.
bei taddel gibts ja auch nach andere dinge die nicht unerheblich sind für den damage (gruppenbuff wenn alle zusammen stehen z.b.)

naja...ist auch egal...


----------



## theduke666 (26. Mai 2009)

ReWahn schrieb:


> movement und skill werden vorrausgesetzt.


MUHAHAHAHA!
Das Leben ist aber kein Wunschkonzert und Du lebst nicht auf einer einsamen Insel.

Früher hat auch nur der Gesamtschaden nach dem Kampf gezählt, keine DPS.
Warum sollte sonst jemand Gebrechenshexer spielen?

Nochmal:

Gesamtschaden != DPS


----------



## Draki/Jaba (26. Mai 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Lieber ein Wipe in einem Hippierun der Spaß gemacht hat, als den Boss legen in einem Kühlkammerrun mit dir.



Das eine schließt das andere nicht aus. Sind Erfolge gegeben, komtm auch der Spaß mit. 
Ein Dauerwipen an einem Farmboss ist allerdings sicher nicht das, was alle wollen und ich glaube nicht, dass dies in großem Spielspaß ausarten wird. Eher Frust! 

wer wipen will gerne, aber für mich ist das nix^^


----------



## Zadius (26. Mai 2009)

Ich frage inzwischen auch nach dps. liegt aber daran das ich in heros (und naxx) leute gesehen habe die 
a) noch keine 80 waren aber mit wollten
b) grünes zeug anhatten
Und da ist halt die dpszahl n indiz ob alles passt. Ob jemand 1,4 oder mehr dps macht ist mir da egal. Ich hatte schon dudus, palas, krieger (bin selber einer) in heros mit unter 1k dps.
Und das merkt man wenn nicht n imba dd das ausgleichen kann ohne das er aggro zieht.

gruss
zadius


----------



## dergrossegonzo (26. Mai 2009)

Oh mein Gott: ein Opel - Fahrer.....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Spaß beiseite. Im Ernst das Thema wurde hier in letzter wirklich, wirklich oft durchgekaut.

Es wird nicht besser davon. Die Spieler definieren sich halt durch DPS. Was einer wegtankt,
was einer heilt, ist zweitrangig. Wo oft einer stirbt, wie oft einer falsch steht und geht, interessiert
auch keine Sau. Wenn ich alleine sehe, wie oft einer bei Thaddie falsch stand - in Randoms. OMG

Zum Glück ist das in Ulduar anders. 
DDler: "Boh ey, ich mach 5K DPS" 
Raidleiter: Boah ey, du freckst an jedem Boss." /kick


----------



## Ohrensammler (26. Mai 2009)

Draki/Jaba schrieb:


> Das eine schließt das andere nicht aus. Sind Erfolge gegeben, komtm auch der Spaß mit.



aha? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



eher der Streß


----------



## Hellscream - Riocht (26. Mai 2009)

Also jetzt reichts dann auch mal wieder, jeden Tag im Abstand von ein paar Stunden wird ein mimimi-DPS Thread erstellt. Ich bin jetzt einfach mal so frech und sag mal meine was ich dazu meine:
Jeder einzelene der so einen Thread eröffnet, krebst wahrscheinlich mit so wenig DPS rum das es nichtmehr feierlich ist, und genau deshalb wird er von anderen Leuten geflamed. 
Lernt eure Klasse zu spielen und Schaden zu machen oder spielt nen Tank oder Heiler, ganz einfach,
Ich kanns nichtmehr verstehen wenn jeden Tag irgenwelche Leute Threads eröffnen, in denen es darum geht das eben diese keinen Schaden machen oder Leute Schadenausteiler wollen die auch Schaden machen, setzt euch mit dem Problem auseinander und behebt es, darüber zu jammern bringt nichts.
mfg


----------



## Abrox (26. Mai 2009)

Rückenschlitzer schrieb:


> Wie seht ihr die DPS Geschichte?Könnte es sogar den spielfluss stören?
> Teilt mir eure Meinung mit.



Es geht bei Thaddius wirklich zu 40% um DPS. Wenn man mehrere hat die im 25 4500 DPS fahren können schonmal 5 Leute sterben.

Unsere DDs fahren zwischen 2,8k und 4,9k DPS, 2-3 unter 2000 und liegen sogar unter den Tanks (Guildies equippen und so). Wenn 1 - 2 sterben in dem Kampf halb so wild. ab 6 wird es kritisch.

Das wichtige bei Thaddius ist nicht die DPS... 60% machen die Bewegung aus. (Sprung schaffen, richtig stehen)


----------



## Leviathan666 (26. Mai 2009)

Rückenschlitzer schrieb:


> ich wollte einfach mal über das Thema DPS diskutieren.Ich muss ehrlich sagen das es mir persönlich langsam auf die Nerven geht.



Willkommen im Club. Mir geht es nämlich auch auf die Nerven, dass hier alle 12h ein Thread zum Thema DPS aufgemacht wird.


----------



## Turismo (26. Mai 2009)

mimimimimii????

Wenn dir WoW und die damit verbundene "DPS-Geilheit" nicht passt spiel doch was anderes !

Mfg


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (26. Mai 2009)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Zum Glück ist das in Ulduar anders.
> DDler: "Boh ey, ich mach 5K DPS"
> Raidleiter: Boah ey, du freckst an jedem Boss." /kick




Muahhh  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

You made my day!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thí (26. Mai 2009)

Dps ist nicht sonderlich wichtig, der Gesamtwert deines Dmg's schon eher. Meinetwegen 2056931 Dmg bei 2200 Dps (z.B.). Kommt auch ganz auf die Klasse drauf an, Bombklassen haben bei Trashgruppen natürlich immer einen Vorteil und machen massig Dps dabei, kann bei Bosskämpfen wieder ganz anders aussehn, kommt halt auf den Boss und insbesondere auf die Klasse an.
Bei neuen Contents wie jetzt Ulduar ist es noch ganz interessant einen Dmg-Meter zu haben, so kann man sehen, wie sich der eigene Dmg steigert von id zu id und welche Klassen am besten abgehn bei einigen Bossen (Beim einen machen die Melees den meisten, bei anderen eben Range-DD's).

Am schlimmsten sind mir die Leute, die in einer 5 Mann-Ini, mit blauem Eqip, nach der 2. Trashmob-Gruppe den Recount posten, damit du als T 7.5er (T8er) dumm dastehst. Dmg-Meter, Dps allg. ist eigentlich Müll.


----------



## OldboyX (26. Mai 2009)

> Gesamtschaden != DPS



Eigentlich ist es nicht weiter problematisch die beiden gleichzusetzen. In der Mehrheit der Fälle ist derjenige mit dem höchsten DPS auch derjenige mit dem meisten Gesamtschaden, denn DPS (Damage per second) setzt sich aus dem Gesamtschaden verteilt auf die Dauer des Kampfes zusammen. Ausnahmen gibt es nur, wenn Leute frühzeitig sterben, oder aus welchen Gründen auch immer während des Encounters kurzzeitig aus dem Kampf kommen. Vielleicht gibt es auch noch eine statistische Unschärfe bei Tools wie Recount etc.

Klar sind die Dinge nicht identisch, aber sie sind nunmal direkt voneinander abhängig und können nur (gleiche Kampfdauer vorausgesetzt) gemeinsam steigen bzw. fallen.

Wer also wenig DPS hat, der macht auch wenig Gesamtschaden und umgekehrt. Insofern verstehe ich dieses Argument von dir überhaupt nicht. Besonders, da man ja sofort sieht, falls Leute im Kampf frühzeitig sterben... (und sich somit ihren DPS bis hin zum Tod sonstwohin schieben können).



> Dps ist nicht sonderlich wichtig, der Gesamtwert deines Dmg's schon eher.



Meine Güte, schonmal etwas von Mathematik gehört? Die beiden sind unzertrennlich. Guter Gesamtschaden ohne hohen DPS ist nicht möglich und umgekehrt...



> Meinetwegen 2056931 Dmg bei 2200 Dps



HÄ? 

Hiermal für dich ein Beispiel:

Jemand fährt 2000 DPS, dann heißt das er macht durchschnittlich 2000 Schaden pro Sekunde. In einem kampf der 60 Sekunden dauert macht derjenige einen Gesamtschaden von 60*2.000 = 120.000 Schaden. Bei einem 2 Minuten Kampf wären es dann 240.000 Schaden.

Was habt ihr denn teilweise für obstruse Vorstellungen von DPS?


----------



## Vanevil (26. Mai 2009)

Ohrensammler manchmal versteh ich dich nicht, du sagst als es ist ausgeschlossen in einem Raid Spaß zu haben, in dem Leute auch wissen was sie da machen ? Dann lade ich dich mal zu uns ins TS ein wenn wir durch Ulduar randalieren... und dann siehste Spaß und Leistung kann auch gleichzeitig auftreten.


----------



## Xelyna (26. Mai 2009)

Vanevil schrieb:


> Ohrensammler manchmal versteh ich dich nicht, du sagst als es ist ausgeschlossen in einem Raid Spaß zu haben, in dem Leute auch wissen was sie da machen ? Dann lade ich dich mal zu uns ins TS ein wenn wir durch Ulduar randalieren... und dann siehste Spaß und Leistung kann auch gleichzeitig auftreten.


Stichwort Mittelmaß würde ich mal sagen.
Spaß + bisschen Erfolg != Stress + bessere, schnellere Erfolge (;


----------



## ReWahn (26. Mai 2009)

theduke666 schrieb:


> MUHAHAHAHA!
> 
> Früher hat auch nur der Gesamtschaden nach dem Kampf gezählt, keine DPS.
> 
> ...



dps = damage per second = schaden, den ein dd pro sekunde am boss verursacht.
60 sekunden kampf. dd 1 hat 2000 dps, dd2 hat 4000 dps. gesamtschaden: dd1 120k, dd2 240k.
dps --> gesamtschaden. lediglich durch frühzeitiges ableben beibt dein dps-wert hoch, obwoh dein gesamtschaden im keller ist.



*Das Leben ist aber kein Wunschkonzert und Du lebst nicht auf einer einsamen Insel.*

eben deshalb gibts gilden. raidgiden haben in der regel für movementkrüppel und 2k-dps-gimps keine verwendung.

*Warum sollte sonst jemand Gebrechenshexer spielen?*

dieser satz zeigt, dass du das prinzip von dps-messung nicht einmal ansatzweise begriffen hast.
prinzipiell ist auf dieser basis eine diskussion mit dir sinnlos, aber versuchen kann man die erklärun ja mal:


hab ich 5 dots auf nem ziel, die jeweils ale 3 sekunden 1000 schaden machen macht das insgesamt ~1600 dps.
dazu in der zeit, in der sie nicht refresht werden müssen sb casten, was den gesamt-dps weiter erhöht...
dps-werte sind immer durchschnittswerte über einen längeren zeitraum (bosskampf z.


----------



## Draki/Jaba (26. Mai 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> aha?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das sicher auch, keine Frage. Aber genau das ist der Grund warum sich hier 2 Fronten bilden.

Es gibt die eine Gruppe, die sich nach schweren Encountern sehnt, die bereit ist unmengen an Gold auszugeben für Verzauberungen, Fläschchen, Repkosten, Gems etc.
Die sind sich nicht zu schade konsequent einen Boss anzugehen bis er liegt, wipen hin oder her. Und Bosse legen evtl auch mit den eingeführten Hardmodes führt zu Streß, aber das gefühl den Boss dann gelegt zu haben, macht das wieder wett.

Die andere Gruppe möchte es einfach ruhiger angehen und investieren nicht so viel Zeit und Gold und nehmen die Sache einfach nicht so ernst und möchtens locker angehen. Das ist auch nicht verwerflich an sich.

Aber dennoch möchte die 2te Gruppe genauso schnell alles sehen und clearen wie Grp 1. Und das ist das Problem. Wenn beide Gruppen unter sich bleiben würde, gäbe es solche Diskussionen nicht.


----------



## Taksoa (26. Mai 2009)

Roguetaylor schrieb:


> habt ihr nichts neues ausser *mimimi* dps ist halt wichtig um Bosse zu legen wen ihr Thaddi halt so gelegt habt GZ aber du brauchst Power um Bosse in Ulduar zu legen ist nun mal sound das macht auch den schwierigkeitsgrad aus . PUNKT




Falsch, du brauchst nicht DPS um den Thaddius am Boden zu sehen, sondern den Gesamtschaden den du machst =)

So long...Taksi




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theduke666 (26. Mai 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Wer also wenig DPS hat, der macht auch wenig Gesamtschaden und umgekehrt. Insofern verstehe ich dieses Argument von dir überhaupt nicht.


Wenn das mal alles so einfach wäre.
Z.b. unterscheidest Du nicht zwischen Trash und Boss.
Und wer nach DPS gefragt wird, gibt als Bomber selbstverständlich seinen "grössten" an: Den Trash-DPS, also vollkomen aussagelos.

Mit einem Gebrechenshexer liegst Du beim Bosskampf mit den DPS oft "nur" im Mittelfeld.
Mit dem Gesamtschaden ganz oben.
Auch schonmal so Sachen wie *Aktivität* verglichen? 
Das loggt recount nämlich auch: Sehr aufschlussreich teilweise....

Nochmal:* Es kommt nach einem Bosskampf NUR auf den Gesamtschaden an, nicht auf die DPS*
Und wenn jemand mal früher stirbt, OK, passiert mal.
Wenn es _ständig_ passiert, tja: Gerade bei hohen DPS-Ausstoss
kommt es dann schonmal zu unliebsamen und allseits bekannten Effekten.

DPS!=Gesamtschaden!=Skill



ReWahn schrieb:


> dps = damage per second = schaden, den ein dd pro sekunde am boss verursacht.
> 60 sekunden kampf. dd 1 hat 2000 dps, dd2 hat 4000 dps. gesamtschaden: dd1 120k, dd2 240k.
> dps --> gesamtschaden. lediglich durch frühzeitiges ableben beibt dein dps-wert hoch, obwoh dein gesamtschaden im keller ist.


s.o.



Edit:
Achso, Übungsattrapen haben ebenfalls überhaupt nichts mit Bosskämpfen zu tun.
Als Überprüfen des Hitcaps OK, sonst nichts.


----------



## ÜberNoob (26. Mai 2009)

Soulii schrieb:


> naxx bosse sind wayne.
> dieser fred is genau so wayne.
> 
> /reported



Ignoranz ist wayne
Du bist wayne

/tickmannlisteerweitert


----------



## Lari (26. Mai 2009)

theduke666 schrieb:


> Wenn das mal alles so einfach wäre.
> Z.b. unterscheidest Du nicht zwischen Trash und Boss.
> Und wer nach DPS gefragt wird, gibt als Bomber selbstverständlich seinen "grössten" an: Den Trash-DPS, also vollkomen aussagelos.
> 
> ...


So ein Quatsch.
Ich melde mich nicht mit 11k DPS auf ne DPS Abfrage, sondern wie jeder mit Hirnschmalz mit Puppen oder Flick-DPS.

Und Gebrechenshexer... DPS im Mittelfeld, aber Gesamtschaden ganz oben? Das würde bedeuten, dass
a) der Hexer schon wesentlich früher Schaden macht. Quark.
b) er Schaden macht, der nicht zur DPS zählt. WTF?! Oo
c) alle anderen DDs mit höheren DPS zwischendrin verrecken. Auch Blödsinn, jedoch nicht unmöglich.

Frag mich, was manche sich hier manchmal ausdenken.


----------



## theduke666 (26. Mai 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Frag mich, was manche sich hier manchmal ausdenken.


Wir können gerne mal im nächsten Raid unsere_ relativen _Werte zueinander vergleichen.
Solltest Du ein DD sein.
Ansonsten gilt: Wenn man keine Ahnung hat....


----------



## Stonewhip (26. Mai 2009)

Liebe Leute, die hier ständig sagen "gab's schon mal".

Findet euch einfach damit ab. Das Internet ist "die Wiese". WoW ist "das Gras". Die Community sind "die Zähne" und Buffed.De ist "die Kuh". Wiederkäuen ist Bestandteil des Kuhlebens. Wenn euch das alles so nervt, wenn immer wieder die gleichen Themen kommen, fallt doch einfach aus.

MfG


----------



## Lari (26. Mai 2009)

Ja, ich bin DD, nur deine Aussage da oben ist einfach nicht logisch.
Flickwerk Pull, Tanks tanken an, DDs beginnen mit Schaden. Und du willst mir jetzt erzählen, dass du mit Mittelfeld-DPS oben im Gesamtschaden stehst?!
Rein mathematisch geht das schon nicht.


----------



## Clunck (26. Mai 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Thaddius... *schwärm*
> 7,7k DPS... *schwärm*
> 
> Und im übrigen: oft genug in randoms gemerkt, dass ein Thaddius im 25er doch relativ zügig Enrage gehen kann... ;D



Thaddius... 
9k dps... 
vor 5 wochen jetzt würde ichs gern mal wieder testen mit t8,5 & dem ulduar 25 gear.

Normale Boss Dps in Ulduar 5,5 aber kommt auf Boss an & auf luck bei bomben usw.

Versucht mal Mimiron ohne dd`s die 6k dps fahren dauerhaft zu legen, nein es geht nicht weil die Heiler oom gehen und es sich nicht aus geht.
Bei Yogg ist ja dps nebensächlich geht mehr um movment & taktig.


----------



## Lari (26. Mai 2009)

Clunck schrieb:


> Versucht mal Mimiron ohne dd`s die 6k dps fahren dauerhaft zu legen, nein es geht nicht weil die Heiler oom gehen und es sich nicht aus geht.


Sorry, aber das stimmt nicht so ganz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mimiron ist in seiner schwierigsten Phase ein Movement Encounter (Minen, Raketen, Laser Barrage und seine Überladung). Unsere Heiler haben keinerlei Mana-Probleme, lediglich das Movement will noch nicht bei allen so, wie es soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elicios (26. Mai 2009)

Die Bosse haben schon immer gewisse Werte vorgegeben! Ein Tank musste schon immer Crit. immun sein! Ein Heiler brauchte schon immer X Heal… Nun brauch eben der frühere Mitläufer DD einen gewissen DPS Wert…
Wenn die Endcounter schon so einfach gemacht wurden, ist dies doch das geringste Übel! Nicht meckern, sondern Equip farmen und am Skill drehen.. wie gesagt, Tanks & Heiler mussten dass schon immer!


----------



## Gregorius (26. Mai 2009)

Hm, mir geht es ähnlich wie dem Thread-Ersteller. Die DPS-Geilheit und das Gefrage vor einem Invite ist dermaßen übertrieben, vor allem wenn schon für kleine Heros solche Fragen gestellt werden...

In MC-Zeiten gab es, zumindest auf meinem damaligen Server, diese Fragen nicht. Klar wurde da drauf geachtet, dass man nicht grün equipped ist, aber es gab noch kein ordentliches Dmgmeter zu Beginn und es war einfach nur wichtig ob der Boss liegt oder nicht. Wenn nicht, nochmal ran, wieder versuchen, bis es klappt...

Heute will jeder nur noch Farmen und schnell das Equip haben. Früher war der Weg das Ziel, heut ist es nur der schnelle Drop. Das ist die Entwicklung von WoW und man muss es akzeptieren oder WoW sein lassen...

Obwohl, halt! Muss man das? NEIN! Man kann auch mit - zugegebener maßen wenigen - Leuten zusammen spielen, die eine ähnliche Einstellung haben und siehe da, WoW macht einfach Spass! Kein Stress, kein "du machst zu wenig DPS", nur produktive Tipps wie es besser gehen könnte.

Jeder soll so spielen wie er möchte, allen denen DPS-Zahlen unwichtig sind kann ich nur raten, sucht euch auf eurem Server eine Gilde, denen der Spass wichtiger ist als alles andere...

Und als kleine "Annekdote": Ich war mit meinem Pala erst einmal in Naxx25. Da ich eigentlich Tank bin, aber 5 min. vor dem Raid plötzlich Tanküberschuss war und DDs fehlten, habe ich umgeskillt mit grün/blauem Equip. Zunächst beschwerten sich alle weil ich mit dem Equip keinen Schaden mache bla bla bla... Die ersten Trashgruppen war das auch so, Magier und Jäger (vor dem Nerf) waren weit vorn mit gut 7-9k DPS, ich war mit 4k im Mittelfeld. Dann der erste Boss im Seuchenviertel (Name vergessen), und was war? Die Proleten, die ihre DPS-Zahlen rausposaunt haben, machten plötzlich gar nichts mehr. Ich hatte kontant 3k DPS beim Boss und war auf Platz 3, der 9k Jäger hatte 250 DPS mehr...

Wir haben das Seuchenviertel problemlos geschafft, alle waren zufrieden am Ende (einige mussten dann off) und alles war gut. Aber die "DPS-Monster" waren plötzlich kleinlaut und ich hatte die Welt nicht verstanden, weil die mit fast komplett epischem Equip auch nicht so imba viel mehr Schaden gemacht hatten...

Insofern hätte man den Run auch ohne die DPS-Fragen schaffen können, denn ich stimme denen zu die sagen, dass Konzentration beim Try (dazwischen kann gealbert werden^^) und ein wenig Kenntnis der eigenen Klasse deutlich wichtiger sind als eine blöde DPS-Zahl. Es mag Boss-Ausnahmen geben und es gab sie immer, aber mit Übung schafft man die dann auch. Allerdings setzt das voraus, dass man nicht nur darauf achtet etwas zählbares aus einem Run zu bekommen, sondern auf den Spassfaktor, der in einem SPIEL (ja, WoW ist eine Freizeitbeschäftigung, quasi Breitensport) den Vorrang haben sollte...

Aber was schreibe ich, es gibt nunmal diese 2 Lager und sie wird es in jedem MMOG geben, und das ist auch ok so. Mich würde nur freuen, wenn die DPS-Geilen sich nicht immer als etwas besseres darstellen und die anderen abfallend betrachten würden, sondern uns Spass-Spieler einfach nur mal so akzeptieren wie wir sind! Man ist kein Noob oder Volltrottel wenn man keine 6k an Patchwork schafft, sondern einfach nicht gewillt seine komplette Freizeit in die DPS-Optimierung zu stecken, wir wollen einfach unseren Spass haben, und den kann man auch mal zu zweit bei Ony oder auch in Non-Hero 5ern haben, wenn man mal verzweifelt suchenden aushilft, die keine pre80er Gruppe zusammenbekommen^^

Zusammenfassend kann ich nur sagen, habt alle Spass so wie ihr ihn möchtet und lasst im Gegenzug auch die anderen ihren Spass haben wie es ihnen beliebt. Es gibt keinen richtigen/besseren Weg für dieses Spiel, es gibt endlos viele Wege, das ist das Schöne!!!

So long,
Daniel

PS: Feuer frei an alle Flamer^^


----------



## Xelyna (26. Mai 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Und Gebrechenshexer... DPS im Mittelfeld, aber Gesamtschaden ganz oben? Das würde bedeuten, dass
> a) der Hexer schon wesentlich früher Schaden macht. Quark.
> b) er Schaden macht, der nicht zur DPS zählt. WTF?! Oo
> c) alle anderen DDs mit höheren DPS zwischendrin verrecken. Auch Blödsinn, jedoch nicht unmöglich.
> ...


Soll ich jetzt wirklich versuchen dir zu erklären, dass Hexer über einen längeren Zeitraum Schaden fahren, und das nicht zu knapp?
Lassen wir es mal so dahin gestellt. Hexer machen zu Beginn eines Kampfes noch wenig Schaden, weil sie erst mal mit dotten beschäftigt sind, d.h. DPS am Anfang low. Der Schaden steigert sich mit der Zeit je länger der Kampf dauert d.h. die DPS steigern sich, der Schaden aber prozentual schneller.
Somit haben wir einen hohen Gesamt-Schaden, da der Schaden addiert wird, aber mittelmäßige DPS, da DPS nicht addiert werden, sondern eher ein Mittelwert gebildet wird. Die mageren DPS zu Beginn des Kampfes schmälern sozusagen die Gesamt DPS.


----------



## ST_Hidetsugu (26. Mai 2009)

DPS is wichtig!
wenn übetrieben wird von wegen 4k blah das nervt.
Aber ich Spiel von nem kumpel ab und an den Char auf dem Server Blutkessel(noob Server OMG).
Da gibt es leute (um genau zu sein 90%[kein scherz erstellt euch nen char und schaut selber!!]) die fahrn in inis 600dps mit lvl 80 und weniger!
ich als Prot Pala mach zwar auch nur so 1k aber gut schaden is ja 
a) nich miene Aufgabe
b) hab ich auch noch großteil blau

und mich nervt sowas wenn man in NOOB HEROS wie burg wiped weil die leute einfach mal kein plan haben und nich ma 1k dps mit lvl 80 und epic equip machen...
vorallem wenns am Trash is und dann so sätze kommen wie "das kann man nich wegheilen" aber der Heiler erstma afk daneben steht...
der Schurke seine 600dps fährt Oo und beim Retri mit 700dps Weihe most dmg im Boss-fight macht

so long


----------



## Draki/Jaba (26. Mai 2009)

Clunck schrieb:


> Bei Yogg ist ja dps nebensächlich geht mehr um movment & taktig.



Naja dem kann ich in keinster Weise zustimmen. 
Yogg ist wiederrum ein reiner DPS-Encounter.

Wie willst du den legen ohne genug Gesamtschaden? Schon in P1 würdest gnadenlos überrannt werden, wenn die DDs nichtmal mittelmaß sind.

Phase 2? Die Tentakeln? Bekommt du Die Schmettertentakeln nicht schnell genug down, werden es einfach zu viele und der Debuff stackt weiter. Durch jede lebende Schmettertentakel 20% weniger Schaden. 
Und dass die Portale genutzt werden müssen und in der kurzen Zeit möglichst viel Schaden auf Yoggs Hirn gemacht werden muss? Dessen bist Du dir schon bewusst oder? 

Naja P3 ist wirklich nicht mehr schwer, einfach hoffen, dass keine Tentakeln mehr aus P2 stehen und dann ist der Kampf so gut wie gewonnen...


----------



## Mondokir (26. Mai 2009)

Es kommt nicht immer nur auf die dps an, sondern auch auf das wie gut man seinen Char spielen kann. Hab schon öfters mit leuten zu tuen gehabt die genau das gleiche Equipt hatte und auch auf Waffen geskillt sind und trotzdem mindestens 1k dps weniger gemacht haben. Vielleicht verskillt? Oder doch E-bay Char? Man weiß es nicht.

mfg


----------



## ReWahn (26. Mai 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Soll ich jetzt wirklich versuchen dir zu erklären, dass Hexer über einen längeren Zeitraum Schaden fahren, und das nicht zu knapp?
> Lassen wir es mal so dahin gestellt. Hexer machen zu Beginn eines Kampfes noch wenig Schaden, weil sie erst mal mit dotten beschäftigt sind, d.h. DPS am Anfang low. Der Schaden steigert sich mit der Zeit je länger der Kampf dauert d.h. die DPS steigern sich, der Schaden aber prozentual schneller.
> Somit haben wir einen hohen Gesamt-Schaden, da der Schaden addiert wird, aber mittelmäßige DPS, da DPS nicht addiert werden, sondern eher ein Mittelwert gebildet wird. Die mageren DPS zu Beginn des Kampfes schmälern sozusagen die Gesamt DPS.



negativ.
nach einem kampf wird dein gesamter über den kampfverlauf gemachter schaden genommen und durch die anzahl der sekunden kampfzeit dividiert.
als afflilock ist dein dps-wert gegen anfang niedrig, steigert sich aber dann immer weiter, nach ~30sec ist er auf einem hohen niveau, das dann auch gehalten wird.
unterm strich wird bei einem bosskampf der durchschnittliche dps ausgerechnet, indem gesamter verursachter schaden durch aktive zeit geteilt wird.


----------



## Lari (26. Mai 2009)

Sorry Xelyna, aber wenn ein Bosskampf 300 Sekunden dauert und man insgesamt 900.000 Schaden macht, dann hat man bei dem Bosskampf 3.000 DPS gemacht. Da ist es egal, ob man in den ersten 200 Sekunden weniger Schaden gemacht hat als in den letzten 100 Sekunden.
Auch beim Shadow dauert es ein wenig, bis man "oben ankommt", aber dann ist der Gesamtschaden sowie die DPS hoch, und nicht nur eins von beiden. Es geht mathematisch einfach nicht.


----------



## Xelyna (26. Mai 2009)

Draki/Jaba schrieb:


> Naja dem kann ich in keinster Weise zustimmen.
> Yogg ist wiederrum ein reiner DPS-Encounter.


Rein nicht, wie willst du ihn legen wenn du 24 Movement'krüppel' dabei hast, die in die Tentakel laufen, nicht zusammen kommen wenn sie verbunden sind oder ihre Geistige Gesundheit ignorieren, oder aber sich in der letzten Phase nicht umdrehen?


----------



## ÜberNoob (26. Mai 2009)

ReWahn schrieb:


> dps = damage per second = schaden, den ein dd pro sekunde am boss verursacht.
> 60 sekunden kampf. dd 1 hat 2000 dps, dd2 hat 4000 dps. gesamtschaden: dd1 120k, dd2 240k.
> dps --> gesamtschaden. lediglich durch frühzeitiges ableben beibt dein dps-wert hoch, obwoh dein gesamtschaden im keller ist.
> 
> ...



Bleibst du in ner Pfütze stehen, weil rauslaufen dein DPS-Burst unterbricht?

mal davon abgesehen das dein dps=gesamtschaden gefasel nicht stimmt, weil viele leute einfach rumschnarchen, tot sind, oder was auch immer, und NUR der gemachte Schaden wirklich relevant ist ... 
Was du NICHT mitrechnest sind Buffs, Totems etc. Vergelter bringt dem Kompletten Raid +3% Damage +3% Haste und +3% Crit und 10% Buff auf ALLE stats, Verstärkerschamis sind genauso unbezahltbar, offtanks machen rel. wenig dps, also weg mit ihnen?

Versuch doch mal einen Ulduar-Raid mit ausschliesslich Gebrechenshexer als DD zu machen, und "ach du scheisse" sie machen nur noch 60% der damage... warum nur?

Das Schaden zu fahren WICHTIG ist bestreitet keiner. Wenn aber alles 95% der Zeit auf die dps-meter starrt und vor lauter "omg-ich muss schaden machen" raushaun was da ist ohne auf Aggro, adds und unvorhergesehenes zu achten müssen sie sich nicht wundern, wenn der boss sie umklatscht.


----------



## Xelyna (26. Mai 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Sorry Xelyna, aber wenn ein Bosskampf 300 Sekunden dauert und man insgesamt 900.000 Schaden macht, dann hat man bei dem Bosskampf 2.500 DPS gemacht. Da ist es egal, ob man in den ersten 200 Sekunden weniger Schaden gemacht hat als in den letzten 100 Sekunden.



2.500 DPS sind für mich aber eher Mittelmaß (;



ReWahn schrieb:


> negativ.
> nach einem kampf wird dein gesamter über den kampfverlauf gemachter schaden genommen und durch die anzahl der sekunden kampfzeit dividiert.
> als afflilock ist dein dps-wert gegen anfang niedrig, steigert sich aber dann immer weiter, nach ~30sec ist er auf einem hohen niveau, das dann auch gehalten wird.
> unterm strich wird bei einem bosskampf der durchschnittliche dps ausgerechnet, indem gesamter verursachter schaden durch aktive zeit geteilt wird.


Bist du dir da sicher? Würde mich irgendwie wundern. Vorallem weil ich oben beschriebenes tatsächlich erlebt habe.. ich kann mich noch ganz deutlich erinnern...damals... in Zul'Aman... das waren noch Zeiten *seufz* (;


----------



## ReWahn (26. Mai 2009)

Mondokir schrieb:


> Es kommt nicht immer nur auf die dps an, sondern auch auf das wie gut man seinen Char spielen kann. Hab schon öfters mit leuten zu tuen gehabt die genau das gleiche Equipt hatte und auch auf Waffen geskillt sind und trotzdem mindestens 1k dps weniger gemacht haben. Vielleicht verskillt? Oder doch E-bay Char? Man weiß es nicht.
> 
> mfg


das von jemandem zu lesen, der "equipt" schreibt ist lächerlich... 
lern englisch! das wort "equipt" gibt es nicht.


----------



## Hubautz (26. Mai 2009)

Reden wir doch mal von Naxx, das kennen die meisten ja wohl komplett. 
Wenn man alle Bosse durchgeht, hat man bestenfalls die Hälfte, wo man kontinuierlich Schaden machen kann. Alles andere ist Glücksache. Wenn ich bei Maexxna dauernd im Netz sitze, wenn ich bei Taddi jedes Mal laufen muss, wenn ich bei Gluth keine gute AE-Klasse spiele – immer dann sinkt mein dps im Bosskampf.
Und selbst wenn ich bei Patchwerk z.B. stehe und merke, dass die Supporterklassen heute krank sind sinkt mein dps. 
Schaden ist sicher wichtig aber alles nur am dps festzumachen ist Quatsch.


----------



## theduke666 (26. Mai 2009)

ÜberNoob schrieb:


> mal davon abgesehen das dein dps=gesamtschaden gefasel nicht stimmt,


Höhö, ich dachte schon, was ist denn jetzt los...
!= heisst UNGLEICH.....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draki/Jaba (26. Mai 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Rein nicht, wie willst du ihn legen wenn du 24 Movement'krüppel' dabei hast, die in die Tentakel laufen, nicht zusammen kommen wenn sie verbunden sind oder ihre Geistige Gesundheit ignorieren, oder aber sich in der letzten Phase nicht umdrehen?



Reine Movement-Krüppel kommen gar nicht erst zu Yogg ^^
Da ist schon vorher Schluss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich setze das wirklich mal voraus, das sollte ja klar sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (26. Mai 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> 2.500 DPS sind für mich aber eher Mittelmaß (;


Natürlich (im übrigen siehe meine Korrektur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).
Dann lass es 1.200.000 Schaden sein in den 300 Sekunden. Ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass DPS unmittelbar mit dem Gesamtschaden zusammenhängt. Wie der Schaden aufgebaut wird ist da völlig egal.
Deswegen kann mir niemand erzählen, dass der DPS Mittelmaß ist, der Gesamtschaden jedoch sehr hoch.

Edit: Und komm mir keiner mit "Aber wenn er Burst-DMG raushaut und früh stirbt...". Wer auf DPS-Basis diskutiert, dem sollte klar sein, dass Movement oder ähnliches vorausgesetzt wird.


----------



## Xelyna (26. Mai 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Natürlich (im übrigen siehe meine Korrektur
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ist ja auch möglich, dass sich Recount seit der Aufgabe meines Hexendaseins intelligenter entwickelt hat, allerdings wäre es für mich so doch irgendwie logischer gewesen, die Gesamt-DPS im Kampfzeitraum durch den Mittelwert zu errechnen anstelle eines komplett neuen Rechnung, wenn Recount die Kampfdauer kennt.. Naja oder ich denk mal wieder zu komplex :x

Edit: Aber wenn er Burst-DMG raushaut und früh stirbt??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Howjin15 (26. Mai 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *bing* Thread 12.000.00*1*
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Gratz! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmm79 (26. Mai 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Reden wir doch mal von Naxx, das kennen die meisten ja wohl komplett.
> Wenn man alle Bosse durchgeht, hat man bestenfalls die Hälfte, wo man kontinuierlich Schaden machen kann. Alles andere ist Glücksache. Wenn ich bei Maexxna dauernd im Netz sitze, wenn ich bei Taddi jedes Mal laufen muss, wenn ich bei Gluth keine gute AE-Klasse spiele – immer dann sinkt mein dps im Bosskampf.
> Und selbst wenn ich bei Patchwerk z.B. stehe und merke, dass die Supporterklassen heute krank sind sinkt mein dps.
> Schaden ist sicher wichtig aber alles nur am dps festzumachen ist Quatsch.



Absolut /sign

Abgesehen davon, kann man 10ner naxx locker zu 8. und 25iger naxx, mit 20 leutenmachen
da isses doch egal wenn ein paar weniger dmg machen


----------



## Lari (26. Mai 2009)

Recount grenzt die Kämpfe ein, wenn man es denn so eingestellt hat (Momentaner Kampf). Beginn der Messung bei Boss-Pull, Ende bei Tod.
Du hast also Gesamtschaden, sowie DPS, für diesen einen Kampf. Also ist eins der beiden hoch bzw. niedrig muss zwangsläufig auch das andere hoch bzw. niedrig sein.


----------



## ReWahn (26. Mai 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ist ja auch möglich, dass sich Recount seit der Aufgabe meines Hexendaseins intelligenter entwickelt hat, allerdings wäre es für mich so doch irgendwie logischer gewesen, die Gesamt-DPS im Kampfzeitraum durch den Mittelwert zu errechnen anstelle eines komplett neuen Rechnung, wenn Recount die Kampfdauer kennt.. Naja oder ich denk mal wieder zu komplex :x
> 
> Edit: Aber wenn er Burst-DMG raushaut und früh stirbt??
> 
> ...



recount updated ja alle paar sekunden... dann wird der verursachte schaden seit kampfbeginn durch bisherige kampfdauer geteilt... so werden infight-dps-werte ermittelt...
und ja, wenn ich nen kampf mit immolate -> cb -> conflagrate beginne und durch den entstehenden 24k burst an aggro sterbe steht im recount:
 dps: over nine thousand!!! , total damage done: 24458

aber wir reden hier ja von normaen bosskämpfen, in denen man überebt bis zum schluss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kurnthewar (26. Mai 2009)

ich sehe DPS als mittel zum zweck.

um gewisse bosse zu legen bedarf es einem gewissen schaden. umso länger ein kampf dauert steigt die wahrscheinlichkeit eines wipes. 

wenn bei uns ein "random" mitgeht wird der bis zum schluss mitgenommen und am ende bewertet ob er nochmal mitdarf. da zählt aber nicht nur der dps !

der kommt von ganz alleine.

aber eine gewisse vorbereitung kann wohl jeder verlangen oder ? food flask ein equipt das ohne weiteres in 5er instanzen zu ergattern ist wird ja wohl nicht zuviel verlangt sein.

das resultat einer solchen sache ist wenns jeder so macht fällt die dps frage weg. aber es gibt leute die meinen faul zu sein und suchen  equip-mich-gruppen und die kann ich net ab. ich fühle mich von solchen leuten ausgenutzt und das mit grund.

bring eine gewisse leistung die jeder im spiel bringen kann und jeder gönnt dir was. aber sich durchziehen lassen find ich net gut.


dps ist nur ein wert. genauso wie mana oder stärke.

ihn richtig zu interpretieren finde ich richtig, ihn zu missbrauchen um seine nassen füße zu kommentieren "ne ihr macht net genug schaden ich gehe" find ich schlecht.


und zuletzt wenn sich jemand "damage dealer" nennt soll der nicht die mobs streicheln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReWahn (26. Mai 2009)

mmm79 schrieb:


> Absolut /sign
> 
> Abgesehen davon, kann man 10ner naxx locker zu 8. und 25iger naxx, mit 20 leutenmachen
> da isses doch egal wenn ein paar weniger dmg machen


nein. weiss nicht, wie du das siehst, aber ich für meinen teil habe keine lust, den run anstrengender zu gestalten um ein paar andere durchzuziehen.


----------



## abe15 (26. Mai 2009)

Ich kann dazu nur sagen, ich finde es übertrieben für Archa oder Naxx10er nach Dps zu fragen, da das Niveau dieser Raids in Sachen Schwierigkeit vergleichsweise sogar die 70er Heros unterbietet.
Ansonsten kann ich es aber auch verstehen. Ein DD muss Schaden machen, wenn man mit 1k Dps daherdümpelt hat man als Schadensausteiler einfach keine Daseinsberechtigung im Raid.


----------



## Cypress2308 (26. Mai 2009)

DPS werden wirklich überbewertet!
Natürlich kriegt man einen Boss schneller und einfacher down, wenn man 4,5k DPS macht aber für Naxx25er zB reichen 1,5k - 2,5k um zu clearen (es muss nicht mal jeder im Raid soviel DPS fahren). Die 4,5k oder mehr braucht man eh nur, wenn man an einem Boss einen bestimmten Erfolg erreichen möchte. Und manche Erfolge sind ohne so viel DPS auch nicht machbar wie zB Obsi 3D.

Es ist zwar aufjedenfall immer sehr gut sehr viel DPS zu fahren aber nicht unbedingt nötig.

mfg


----------



## Draki/Jaba (26. Mai 2009)

Hohe DPS = Hoher Gesamtschaden muss aber auch nicht sein.

Der mit der meisten DPS ist nicht zwangsläufig der mit dem meisten Schaden. 

Gerade bei Nutzung von Recount gibt es da einen Fehler, den viele außer Acht lassen.

Recount speichert nicht diue gesamtlaufzeit des Kampfes und setzt dies in Relation zu m verursachten Schaden, sondern berücksichtigt nur die Zeiten der eigenen Casts.

Ein DD der kurzzeitig durch Nutzung von Trinkets oder besonderen Skills in 2 Sekunden riesigen Schaden verursacht und danach für den restlichen Kampf nichts mehr macht, hat eine riesige DPS. Der Gesamtschaden ist jedoch für die Füße.

Ist ein extremes Beispiel, aber die Aktivität der einzelnen Spieler wird nicht berücksichtigt. daher ist es keine besonderheit, dass auch derjenige mit der höchsten DPS durchaus nur auf Platz5 landen kann im Gesamtschaden.
Es steht allerdings außer Frage, dass diejenigen mit ner hohen DPS eher oben zu finden sind.


----------



## ayanamiie (26. Mai 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Thaddius... *schwärm*
> 7,7k DPS... *schwärm*
> 
> Und im übrigen: oft genug in randoms gemerkt, dass ein Thaddius im 25er doch relativ zügig Enrage gehen kann... ;D





7k rofl hodir 17,4k als mage das is geil da kann thaddi nich mithalten


----------



## Mystiksitara (26. Mai 2009)

Gesamtschaden ist das Wichtigste, nicht die DPS!
Als DD kann ich bei einem Boss im DPS oben sein, liege dann aber nach 1 Minute tot am Boden, wenn ich ein Movementnoob bin und trage dann nicht mehr zum Gesamtschaden bei. Trotzdem steht man im DPS oben weil man in den 60 Sekunden einfach Critluck hatte.
Die restliche Zeit des Fights sieht man zu und die Gruppe muss sehn, wie sie den Boss down bekommt, was natürlich umso länger dauert, je mehr DDs am Boden liegen, logisch ne ?

Ich nehm lieber einen mit, der zwar im DPS nicht so dolle ist aber die Bosse kennt und zum Gesamtschaden beiträgt und die Bosse auch überlebt.


----------



## Xelyna (26. Mai 2009)

ReWahn schrieb:


> aber wir reden hier ja von normaen bosskämpfen, in denen man überebt bis zum schluss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das 'Edit' war auch eher dazu da Lari zu ärgern (;


----------



## Draki/Jaba (26. Mai 2009)

ayanamiie schrieb:


> 7k rofl hodir 17,4k als mage das is geil da kann thaddi nich mithalten



Arsenal-link bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReWahn (26. Mai 2009)

Draki/Jaba schrieb:


> Hohe DPS = Hoher Gesamtschaden muss aber auch nicht sein.
> 
> Der mit der meisten DPS ist nicht zwangsläufig der mit dem meisten Schaden.
> 
> ...


wie gesagt, recount teilt deinen verursachten schaden durch deine aktive zeit...
hohe dps bei niedrigem gesamtschaden ist meist auf frühes ableben zurückzuführen.
denn ich glaube, wer einfach am anfang burstet und dann afk daneben steht wird nicht wieder mitgenommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathcrusher (26. Mai 2009)

Mondokir schrieb:


> Es kommt nicht immer nur auf die dps an, sondern auch auf das wie gut man seinen Char spielen kann. Hab schon öfters mit leuten zu tuen gehabt die genau das gleiche Equip hatte und auch auf Waffen geskillt sind und trotzdem mindestens 1k dps weniger gemacht haben. Vielleicht verskillt? Oder doch E-bay Char? Man weiß es nicht.
> 
> mfg



Um mal die Diskussion wieder darauf zu lenken. Genau in dem Punkt seh ich das eigentliche Problem.
Denn es kommt oft wirklich auf die Spielweise an, wenn die nicht optimal ist dann nützt selbst die beste Ausrüstung nix.

Was mich stört is eher der Umgangston, man kommt in ne Gruppe ist vieleicht grade nicht konzentriert genug, beherscht seine optimale Rota noch nicht, oder ist wie ich Gebrechenshexer^^ dann beschweren sich schon wieder Leute (die nur auf Zahlen schauen) das mein DPS nicht hoch genug wär.
An dieser Stelle würde ich mir von dem vermeintlichen Profi wünschen, er sollte sich mal meine Ausrüstung anschauen, bzw. mir vielicht ein paar Tipps und Vorschläge zur Verbesserung unterbreiten.

Es geht mir um diese vollkommne Technisierung. Zahlen spielen eine Rolle oft nicht mehr der vorm PC sitzene Mensch .

Wenn es dann aber läuft und der Boss, die Ini oder, der Schlachtzucht geschafft werden kann (egal ob im ersten oder sonstigen Versuch), dann spielt es doch mal sowas von überhaupt keine Rolle ob man jetzt im geforderten 2,4 sonst was K Dps Bereich liegt.


----------



## ReWahn (26. Mai 2009)

ayanamiie schrieb:


> 7k rofl hodir 17,4k als mage das is geil da kann thaddi nich mithalten



bei vezax in den shadow crashes geht auch gut ab wa ;D
würde aderlass da funktionieren wäre da ähnlich hoher overall dps drin... so muss man leider immer zeit zum reggen in den wolken verschwenden...


----------



## Dexron (26. Mai 2009)

naja DPS vs Schaden

wenn die mathematik bei vielen hier so GLEICHMÄSSIG erscheint, frage ich mich doch:

wieso bin ich z.b. beim DPS auf den 4.platz und im SCHADEN auf dem 1.?

vergleicht doch mal selber nach bosskämpfen wie flick und co, wo kein bomben den wert "verfälscht"

mein fazit: DPS und SCHADEN sind miteinander verknüfpt, aber nicht zwangsläufig GLEICH!

deswegen DPS wayne, wenn SCHADEN gebraucht wird. 


wobei es eh egal ist, wichtiger ist der spielspass und dass der boss liegt! ausserdem gibt es viele gründe, warum auch ich mein schaden unterbreche und andere wichtige dinge erledige (krankheiten entfernen, schilde schmeissen oder dem heiler kurzzeitig aushelfen wenns zu eng ist) und der penismeter ist mir iwo schnuppe.

teamplay und gruppeneffizient spielen > SCHADEN > DPS

ich schätze mal fehlendes teamplay ist der hauptgrund eines wipes.


----------



## ReWahn (26. Mai 2009)

Deathcrusher schrieb:


> Um mal die Diskussion wieder darauf zu lenken. Genau in dem Punkt seh ich das eigentliche Problem.
> Denn es kommt oft wirklich auf die Spielweise an, wenn die nicht optimal ist dann nützt selbst die beste Ausrüstung nix.
> 
> Was mich stört is eher der Umgangston, man kommt in ne Gruppe ist vieleicht grade nicht konzentriert genug, beherscht seine optimale Rota noch nicht, oder ist wie ich Gebrechenshexer^^ dann beschweren sich schon wieder Leute (die nur auf Zahlen schauen) das mein DPS nicht hoch genug wär.
> ...



wer unterhalb davon liegt lässt sich auf kosten der anderen durchziehen. sowas muss nicht auf dauer toleriert werden.


----------



## ÜberNoob (26. Mai 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Natürlich (im übrigen siehe meine Korrektur
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



DPS = Damage per Second. wenn du z.B. als Mage noch sitzt und säufst weil dir erst beim pull auffällt das dein Mana leer ist, machst du keinen Schaden. Ich kenne keinen boss der liegt weil die DPS hoch genug war. Du must immer dazusagen, wie lange der Kampf gedauert hat, und dann kannste gleich die Gesamtdamage nennen.

dps = (gesamt_damage/time)
dps x time = gesamt_damage

is so, wird so bleiben

edit: wobei so ein dps-boss sicher mal interessant wäre. nur 250k HP, aber 60k/sec HP-reg oder sowas


----------



## Mystiksitara (26. Mai 2009)

Gesamtschaden ist das Wichtigste, nicht die DPS!
Als DD kann ich bei einem Boss im DPS oben sein, liege dann aber nach 1 Minute tot am Boden, wenn ich ein Movementnoob bin und trage dann nicht mehr zum Gesamtschaden bei. Trotzdem steht man im DPS oben weil man in den 60 Sekunden einfach Critluck hatte.
Die restliche Zeit des Fights sieht man zu und die Gruppe muss sehn, wie sie den Boss down bekommt, was natürlich umso länger dauert, je mehr DDs am Boden liegen, logisch ne ?

Ich nehm lieber einen mit, der zwar im DPS nicht so dolle ist aber die Bosse kennt und zum Gesamtschaden beiträgt und die Bosse auch überlebt.


----------



## Deathcrusher (26. Mai 2009)

Dexron schrieb:


> ich schätze mal fehlendes teamplay ist der hauptgrund eines wipes.



In den allermeisten Fällen trifft genau das nämlich zu alles andere ist sekundär.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (26. Mai 2009)

Draki/Jaba schrieb:


> Arsenal-link bitte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Darauf kannste lange warten schätz Ich mal ^^


----------



## Gregorius (26. Mai 2009)

Dexron schrieb:


> teamplay und gruppeneffizient spielen > SCHADEN > DPS
> 
> ich schätze mal fehlendes teamplay ist der hauptgrund eines wipes.



Bei solchen Aussagen bekomm ich "Pippi in die Augen" und möchte am liebsten Fragen auf welchem Realm ich meinen Char erstellen muss, falls deine ganze Gilde so denkt^^


----------



## Lari (26. Mai 2009)

ÜberNoob schrieb:


> DPS = Damage per Second. wenn du z.B. als Mage noch sitzt und säufst weil dir erst beim pull auffällt das dein Mana leer ist, machst du keinen Schaden. Ich kenne keinen boss der liegt weil die DPS hoch genug war. Du must immer dazusagen, wie lange der Kampf gedauert hat, und dann kannste gleich die Gesamtdamage nennen.
> 
> dps = (gesamt_damage/time)
> dps x time = gesamt_damage
> ...


Wie ich oben sagte:
Man geht von 98% - 100% Aktivität während eines Bosskampfes aus. Wenn ich den halben Kampf nichts mache ist mir auch klar, dass ich mit hoher DPS keinen hohen Gesamtschaden habe.



> Bei solchen Aussagen bekomm ich "Pippi in die Augen" und möchte am liebsten Fragen auf welchem Realm ich meinen Char erstellen muss, falls deine ganze Gilde so denkt^^


Du glaubst garnicht, wie entspannt und locker unsere Raids sind. Wenn das Movement und Teamplay passt, bleibt nur noch der Schaden bzw. Support als Verbesserungsmöglichkeit. Und wenn ich dann Leute für Naxxramas suche für einen Markenfarmrun, dann gehe ich davon aus, dass die Leute Naxxramas kennen, das Movement stimmt und da bleibt nur noch der DPS, der den Spreu vom Weizen trennt. Wobei ich danach ja nichtmal frage, ich schau mir lieber das Equip an und guck dann in der Instanz selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draki/Jaba (26. Mai 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Darauf kannste lange warten schätz Ich mal ^^



Das habe ich mir schon gedacht, während ich diese Anfrage geschrieben habe^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (26. Mai 2009)

Draki/Jaba schrieb:


> Aber dennoch möchte die 2te Gruppe genauso schnell alles sehen und clearen wie Grp 1. Und das ist das Problem. Wenn beide Gruppen unter sich bleiben würde, gäbe es solche Diskussionen nicht.



Och vllt. können die beiden Gruppen auch ein klein wenig von einander abgucken.
Disziplin sowie Gelassenheit.

Und wenn du schon beim verallgemeinern bist, wenn Gruppe 2 alles genauso schnell sehen und clearen möchte wie Gruppe 1, dann behaupte ich dass es Gruppe 1ist die nach kurzer Zeit alle volljammert weil der Content angeblich zu leicht ist.

Siehste ich kann das auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gregorius (26. Mai 2009)

Blöde Frage:

Bei wievielen Bossen in Naxx und Ulduar kannst du bei fast 100% Aktivität lt. Recount landen??? Ich glaube nicht, dass das eine realistische Zahl ist, außer du bist vielleicht der Tank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascanius (26. Mai 2009)

Cypress2308 schrieb:


> Und manche Erfolge sind ohne so viel DPS auch nicht machbar wie zB Obsi 3D.
> mfg



Mhh... also wenn am Ende 4 Drachen + jede Menge Adds auf die Gruppe einprügeln, weil vorher der Damage net gepasst hat, finde ich net so knorke...

Gerade bei Sarth + 3 Add´s bruachst du guten DMG - auch AE-Dmg


----------



## ReWahn (26. Mai 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Och vllt. können die beiden Gruppen auch ein klein wenig von einander abgucken.
> Disziplin sowie Gelassenheit.
> 
> Und wenn du schon beim verallgemeinern bist, wenn Gruppe 2 alles genauso schnell sehen und clearen möchte wie Gruppe 1, dann behaupte ich dass es Gruppe 1ist die nach kurzer Zeit alle volljammert weil der Content angeblich zu leicht ist.
> ...



aber noch heult keiner dass ulduar zu leicht wäre und zu wenig content da ist...
nerfs wie bei razorscale und xt-002 sind halt trauig... in der ersten woche noch recht knackig, jetzt sichere first-try-kills... langeweile regiert... zum glück bieten die späteren encounter noch genug herausforderung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 solange die nicht im bereich hüter + descend into madness nerfen is alles ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (26. Mai 2009)

Gregorius schrieb:


> Blöde Frage:
> 
> Bei wievielen Bossen in Naxx und Ulduar kannst du bei fast 100% Aktivität lt. Recount landen??? Ich glaube nicht, dass das eine realistische Zahl ist, außer du bist vielleicht der Tank
> 
> ...


Anub Rekhan, Großwitwe, Maexxna nur, wenn du nicht von den Netzen getroffen wirst.
Flickwerk, Gluth, Thaddius.
Noth, Heigan als Ranged, Loatheb sowieso.
etc. pp.
Natürlich mag das bei verschiedenen Bossen zum Teil unterschiedlich sein, trotzdem gibt es bei den wenigsten Bossen Phasen, in denen man sein kämpfen komplett einstellt.


----------



## DarkSever (26. Mai 2009)

Also ich kenne das ja aus meiner gilde, dass die mit dem hohen DPS auch im Gesamtschaden ganz oben sind. Bei uns sind das Hexenmeister (Dotlock) und Shadowpriest.
Die Leute haben es einfach drauf und holen alles aus ihrem Charakter raus... vielleicht nehmen die das Spiel dann zu ernst, aber eins sollte man nicht vergessen, diese Leute, egal ob sie vielleicht die zu ernsten Leute sind, heben sich nun mal von anderen DD's ab.


----------



## Draki/Jaba (26. Mai 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Och vllt. können die beiden Gruppen auch ein klein wenig von einander abgucken.
> Disziplin sowie Gelassenheit.
> 
> Und wenn du schon beim verallgemeinern bist, wenn Gruppe 2 alles genauso schnell sehen und clearen möchte wie Gruppe 1, dann behaupte ich dass es Gruppe 1ist die nach kurzer Zeit alle volljammert weil der Content angeblich zu leicht ist.
> ...



hehe ^.-

Also ganz ehrlich? Ich zähle mich durchaus zur Grp 1. Aber ich denke nicht, dass der Content zu leicht ist. Ich glaube den Leuten auch kein Wort, die sowas erzählen. Manche Leute heiulen ja schon, obgleich sie den Boss noch nie gesehen haben. Aber tönen hier rum, dass er zu leicht ist^^

Aber einfach immer der Reihe anch je nach Möglichkeit. WEnn ich Frisch 80 bin, sollte ich nicht in Die Gruppensuche gehen für Sartha 3D. Oder ohne jemals Naxx betreten zu haben in der Suche für Ulduar 25 rumwuseln. Die Leute machen für die Anforderungen natürlich zu wenig Schaden und eigentlich sollten sie auch da noch nicht hin. Und das provoziert diese ganzen Diskussionen.


----------



## ÜberNoob (26. Mai 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Wie ich oben sagte:
> Man geht von 98% - 100% Aktivität während eines Bosskampfes aus. Wenn ich den halben Kampf nichts mache ist mir auch klar, dass ich mit hoher DPS keinen hohen Gesamtschaden habe.


schön, das du das so einfach kannst. Viele Dps-Monster die ich kenne sind so Schnarchnasen ... "ich mach 4k dps, das reicht", angestrengt haben die sich das letzte mal vor 3 Jahren, als sie die Haarfarbe des Char ausgesucht haben.



Lari schrieb:


> Du glaubst garnicht, wie entspannt und locker unsere Raids sind. Wenn das Movement und Teamplay passt, bleibt nur noch der Schaden bzw. Support als Verbesserungsmöglichkeit. Und wenn ich dann Leute für Naxxramas suche für einen Markenfarmrun, dann gehe ich davon aus, dass die Leute Naxxramas kennen, das Movement stimmt und da bleibt nur noch der DPS, der den Spreu vom Weizen trennt. Wobei ich danach ja nichtmal frage, ich schau mir lieber das Equip an und guck dann in der Instanz selbst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das wird dann aber ne eingespielte Gilde, und kein random-raid sein. Und lass mich raten, sprüche wie "deine DPS ist zu niedrig, ich kick dich aus'm raid" gibts dann da auch nicht.
Bei Random Raids ist das Verhalten und der Skill der Leute aber viel wichtiger als die dps die sie fahren. gut gespielte 2,6k dps sind mir oft lieber als ein 5.6k dps hexer, der in pfützen steht und erwartet, das ein Heiler speziell ihn bedient, weil er ja #1 in der dps-liste ist. "geh ich von aus" funktioniert meist nicht.


----------



## Gregorius (26. Mai 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> ...nnt und locker unsere Raids sind. Wenn das Movement und Teamplay passt, bleibt nur noch der Schaden bzw. Support als Verbesserungsmöglichkeit. Und wenn ich dann Leute für Naxxramas suche für einen Markenfarmrun, dann gehe ich davon aus, dass die Leute Naxxramas kennen, das Movement stimmt und da bleibt nur noch der DPS, der den Spreu vom Weizen trennt. Wobei ich danach ja nichtmal frage, ich schau mir lieber das Equip an und guck dann in der Instanz selbst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Solange du das in der Ini bewertest und ggf. nochmal nachfragst/nen Tipp gibst, bevor gekickt wird, ist das ja auch völlig in Ordnung! Die meisten geben einem jedoch nicht einmal die Chance!

Denn wie schon oft angemerkt wurde, selbst mit schwächerem Equip kann man gut mithalten, wenn man seine Klasse halbwegs spielen kann. Ich habe schon viele T-irgendwas-Typen gesehen (seit WoW-Beginn), die mit durchschnittlich ausgerüsteten DDs dennoch nicht mithalten konnten...

Was mich einfach bei vielen stört ist, dass es eben fast nur noch "Markenfarmruns" gibt wo die Erwartungen hoch sind! Was soll der "Nachwuchs" machen, oder die, die ne Pause eingelegt haben (wie ich z.B.) oder die einfach mehr twinken und somit erst langsam in den Bereich der Raids kommen? Wenn sie nicht eine sehr soziale Gilde haben sind sie "gea****t"! 

Und das ist eher das Problem, jeder will mit wenig Gegenwehr überall durch und immer nur mit den tollsten Leuten unterwegs sein, während man sich früher bewusst war, dass man sich jeden Run neu erarbeiten muss. Das muss man halt akzeptieren, aber ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf mal eine Gilde zu finden, die ähnlich wie ich einfach nur den Spass am Spiel haben möchte und wo das vorankommen im Content zwar gewünscht und versucht wird, aber nicht über allem anderen steht... WoW ist ein von mir bezahlter Freizeitspass, wie Kino gehen, nur dass ich aktiv werden kann. Wenn es stressig wird, ist es eher Arbeit und Verpflichtung, und das passt nicht zu einem Freizeitvertreib^^

Zumindest sehe ich das so, das ist ja jedem selbst überlassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (26. Mai 2009)

Draki/Jaba schrieb:


> hehe ^.-
> 
> Also ganz ehrlich? Ich zähle mich durchaus zur Grp 1. Aber ich denke nicht, dass der Content zu leicht ist. Ich glaube den Leuten auch kein Wort, die sowas erzählen. Manche Leute heiulen ja schon, obgleich sie den Boss noch nie gesehen haben. Aber tönen hier rum, dass er zu leicht ist^^
> 
> Aber einfach immer der Reihe anch je nach Möglichkeit. WEnn ich Frisch 80 bin, sollte ich nicht in Die Gruppensuche gehen für Sartha 3D. Oder ohne jemals Naxx betreten zu haben in der Suche für Ulduar 25 rumwuseln. Die Leute machen für die Anforderungen natürlich zu wenig Schaden und eigentlich sollten sie auch da noch nicht hin. Und das provoziert diese ganzen Diskussionen.



Zu diesem Post gebe ich einfach mal ein dickes /sign


----------



## Rendsar (26. Mai 2009)

edit: wurde alles mehrfach schon von anderen geschrieben

Schönen Tag euch^^


----------



## ReWahn (26. Mai 2009)

Gregorius schrieb:


> Solange du das in der Ini bewertest und ggf. nochmal nachfragst/nen Tipp gibst, bevor gekickt wird, ist das ja auch völlig in Ordnung! Die meisten geben einem jedoch nicht einmal die Chance!
> 
> Denn wie schon oft angemerkt wurde, selbst mit schwächerem Equip kann man gut mithalten, wenn man seine Klasse halbwegs spielen kann. Ich habe schon viele T-irgendwas-Typen gesehen (seit WoW-Beginn), die mit durchschnittlich ausgerüsteten DDs dennoch nicht mithalten konnten...
> 
> ...



überzeug die richtigen leute davon, dass du skill hat, und dass sie genau dich für ihren raid brauchen.
dann kommt equip von ganz allein.


----------



## Napf (26. Mai 2009)

man, der thread ist ja immer noch nicht geschlossen -.-"


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (26. Mai 2009)

Napf schrieb:


> man, der thread ist ja immer noch nicht geschlossen -.-"




*Flame on* Dann bewerb dich als Mod dann kannst du das ja nachholen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Flame off*


----------



## Gregorius (26. Mai 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Anub Rekhan, Großwitwe, Maexxna nur, wenn du nicht von den Netzen getroffen wirst.
> Flickwerk, Gluth, Thaddius.
> Noth, Heigan als Ranged, Loatheb sowieso.
> etc. pp.
> Natürlich mag das bei verschiedenen Bossen zum Teil unterschiedlich sein, trotzdem gibt es bei den wenigsten Bossen Phasen, in denen man sein kämpfen komplett einstellt.



Hm, ich kenn Naxx wie gesagt nur zur Hälfte, aber als Nahkämpfer (Pala) gab es diverse Situationen, wo ein "Durchkämpfen" nicht möglich war! Alleine das Laufen zu den Adds braucht Zeit, dann der Boss wo man alle paar Sekunden ein paar Schritte weiterlaufen muss in den Phasen etc... Außer Flickwerk hatte ich glaub ich keinen Encounter, wo ich einfach hinter dem Boss stehen und 100% der Zeit dmg fahren konnte!

Und jeder Schritt weg vom Boss zu trash etc. knabbert an der Aktivität, so dass ich meist nur zwischen 80 und 85% war, bei manchen Bossen sogar nur bei 65% (wenn man halt mal Abstand halten musste und nur alle par Sekunden aus der Ferne ein paar Schadenspunkte machen kann).

Vielleicht hat die Raidleitung die Bosse auch falsch erklärt, oder vor 2 Monaten war alles noch anders, kA^^ Hab gerade erst wieder angefangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Annovella (26. Mai 2009)

Intern in unserem Raid gibt es ca. 5-7 sehr gute DD´s/DPSler, darunter falle ich auch und wir haben viel spass damit unsere DPS zu pushen. Unseren wichtigen Aufgaben leisten wir trotzdem noch folge, somit ist die DPS-Frage an dieser Stelle sogar positiv.

Was mich aufregt: Ich habe einen Schurkentwink auf 80 mit Full Season4+80er nonset Epic-PvP-Items und kann leider nicht genau sagen wieviel DPS ich in Naxx25er fahre, ich denke aber das es overall 4k sein wird. Trotzdem werde ich nicht mitgenommen, da ich ja allen anschein nach nicht soviel fahre, da mein EQ ja "schlecht" ist. Und da sind wir beim eigendlichen Problem: EQUIP - Man ließt ständig nur: "LFM NAXX 25er 2DDS DANN GO !!!EQ CHECK VOR DALA NB!!!11"

Nur.. wie soll man sich gutes Eq besorgen, wenn man nirgendwo mitgenommen wird? Heroinis? Die Items sind mist. Naxx 25er ist freeloot, mein Mainraid hat die mit Tier6 in der ersten ID geschafft. Ob ich viel erfahrung habe(einen anderen 80er Schurken mit T8.5 und ne Eule mit T7.5/T8.5), nett bin und sogar den Raidleiter machen könnte interessiert keine Sau... hauptsache T8.5 equiped sein für ne Equip-Besorg-Instanz...

MfG


----------



## Hautbaer (26. Mai 2009)

*D*ie *P*arallele *S*ucht?

Sicher freue ich mich wenn mein Char ordentlich Schaden fährt.
Mehr würde es mich freuen, wenn die Bosse mal wieder mehr Taktik- als Schadensabhängig wären.


----------



## Dexron (26. Mai 2009)

Gregorius schrieb:


> Bei solchen Aussagen bekomm ich "Pippi in die Augen" und möchte am liebsten Fragen auf welchem Realm ich meinen Char erstellen muss, falls deine ganze Gilde so denkt^^




die richtige gilde für einen selbst zu finden ist schwieriger als ein DPS-geiler spieler.

bei uns ist es jedenfalls so, dass Penismeterfans und DPS-klopper schnell wieder ruhig sind, weil es kaum jemanden intressiert.
wir albern aber eh mehr rum in naxx als das wir durchrushen. so kann naxx sich auch mal mehrere abende hinziehen, mit 2h/abend, davon 70% rumgeflaxe und spielspass. einen abend ohne witze im TS hatten wir glaube noch nie.
und im endeffekt war es eigentlich egal ob und wieviel wir gewiped sind oder nicht, solange wir die ID dennoch clear hatten.

andere spieler wollen schnell und mit max schaden durch, diese brauchen dann auch eine gilde, die so agiert.

mfg


----------



## ReWahn (26. Mai 2009)

Annovella schrieb:


> Intern in unserem Raid gibt es ca. 5-7 sehr gute DD´s/DPSler, darunter falle ich auch und wir haben viel spass damit unsere DPS zu pushen. Unseren wichtigen Aufgaben leisten wir trotzdem noch folge, somit ist die DPS-Frage an dieser Stelle sogar positiv.
> 
> Was mich aufregt: Ich habe einen Schurkentwink auf 80 mit Full Season4+80er nonset Epic-PvP-Items und kann leider nicht genau sagen wieviel DPS ich in Naxx25er fahre, ich denke aber das es overall 4k sein wird. Trotzdem werde ich nicht mitgenommen, da ich ja allen anschein nach nicht soviel fahre, da mein EQ ja "schlecht" ist. Und da sind wir beim eigendlichen Problem: EQUIP - Man ließt ständig nur: "LFM NAXX 25er 2DDS DANN GO !!!EQ CHECK VOR DALA NB!!!11"
> 
> ...



hero-equip ist eben nicht mist. 
hols dir oder lass es bleiben, aber wunder dich dann nicht, dass dich keiner mitnimmt...
mit pvp-equip-trägern hat man in bc schon zu viele schlechte erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Nepumug (26. Mai 2009)

Es geht in jeder vernünftigen Gilde, die sich nich auf RP auslegt, immer um DPS, HPS und TPS. Wenn alle diese Dinge passen gehts gut vorwärts beim raiden. 

ps: 4500 DPS is bei Thaddius aber recht wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
     Da is weit mehr drin


----------



## Gregorius (26. Mai 2009)

ReWahn schrieb:


> überzeug die richtigen leute davon, dass du skill hat, und dass sie genau dich für ihren raid brauchen.
> dann kommt equip von ganz allein.



Naja, die "richtigen" machen dann aber 3x die Woche Raids, 2x min. Pflicht... Ich bin Familienvater, spiele vielleicht 3x die Woche und dann möchte ich auch nicht immer Raiden... Und Randomgruppen sind eben meist Markenfarmruns... Und ne Gilde wo man immer mal mitgehen kann gibt es fast auch nicht mehr im Zeitalter von Stammgruppen...

Aber ich habe mich damit abgefunden und bin im Moment fast ausschließlich am Twinken bis sich mal was ergibt...^^


----------



## Dexron (26. Mai 2009)

Nepumug schrieb:


> Es geht in jeder vernünftigen Gilde, die sich nich auf RP auslegt, immer um DPS, HPS und TPS. Wenn alle diese Dinge passen gehts gut vorwärts beim raiden.



das unterschreib ich mal so nicht!



Nepumug schrieb:


> ps: 4500 DPS is bei Thaddius aber recht wenig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



je nach skill und rüssi und klasse und spielerfertigkeit und und und und

unterschreib ich mal so auch nicht, wobei dennoch genügend spieler dabei sein sollten, die diesen wert bequem überschreiten


----------



## ReWahn (26. Mai 2009)

Gregorius schrieb:


> Naja, die "richtigen" machen dann aber 3x die Woche Raids, 2x min. Pflicht... Ich bin Familienvater, spiele vielleicht 3x die Woche und dann möchte ich auch nicht immer Raiden... Und Randomgruppen sind eben meist Markenfarmruns... Und ne Gilde wo man immer mal mitgehen kann gibt es fast auch nicht mehr im Zeitalter von Stammgruppen...
> 
> Aber ich habe mich damit abgefunden und bin im Moment fast ausschließlich am Twinken bis sich mal was ergibt...^^



nein, mal eben so spontan ab und zu alle paar tage unregelmässig... da ist keine ordentliche raidgilde für zu haben...
aber wozu brauchst du dann t7,5 oder höher? pve-equip ist dafür gemacht, die nächsthöheren raids zu meistern. wenn du das sowieso nicht willst, wozu brauchst du es dann?


----------



## Gregorius (26. Mai 2009)

Dexron schrieb:


> die richtige gilde für einen selbst zu finden ist schwieriger als ein DPS-geiler spieler.
> 
> bei uns ist es jedenfalls so, dass Penismeterfans und DPS-klopper schnell wieder ruhig sind, weil es kaum jemanden intressiert.
> wir albern aber eh mehr rum in naxx als das wir durchrushen. so kann naxx sich auch mal mehrere abende hinziehen, mit 2h/abend, davon 70% rumgeflaxe und spielspass. einen abend ohne witze im TS hatten wir glaube noch nie.
> ...



Hm, auf welchem Server seid ihr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sir Wagi (26. Mai 2009)

Will mal versuchen eine halbwegs vernünftige Antwort zu geben ^^ ...

Also ob nun 2,3k dps oder 4,5k dps is relativ wayne zumal die DPS ja vom Encounter abhängt und Puppenwerte eigentlich eher zum üben da sind ...
Dennoch ist der Wert nicht völlig zu vernachlässigen, da bei manchen Encountern ein gewisser Damage kommen MUSS ...
Und wenn ich da an gewisse 700dps-Gamer (die sich ernsthaft DD nennen) denke die ich schon kennengelernt hab, is der dps-wert ´ne gute Anzeige ob´s jemand drauf hat oder eben nicht oder einfach kein Bock hat, mal sein lvl70-PvP-Ring auszutauschen ...

Ich mach genug, der Rest is mir egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## Gregorius (26. Mai 2009)

ReWahn schrieb:


> nein, mal eben so spontan ab und zu alle paar tage unregelmässig... da ist keine ordentliche raidgilde für zu haben...
> aber wozu brauchst du dann t7,5 oder höher? pve-equip ist dafür gemacht, die nächsthöheren raids zu meistern. wenn du das sowieso nicht willst, wozu brauchst du es dann?



Öhm, das Equip ist mir Schnuppe^^ Ich würde gerne die Instanzen und Encounter sehen, Spass in diesen Instanzen mit netten Leuten haben... Dass man damit neues Equip bekommt, ist ein netter Nebeneffekt, mehr aber nicht für mich! Und sonst gibt's außer Twinken nichts, da ich nur wenig PvP mache...

Warum muss man Tx,y-Geil sein wenn man raiden möchte? Wie gesagt, es geht um Spass am Spiel, und ich hab damals schon AQ40 und BWL verpasst sowie Sunwell, und das finde ich schade, mehr nicht. Immer nur 5er Inis macht auf Dauer nicht soooo viel Spass^^

Wir hatten auf Onyxia mal ne Gilde, wo wir etwa 30 Mann/Frauen waren, die geraidet haben. In wechselnder Zusammensetzung, man meldete sich an, der eqdkp hat zufällig "gewürfelt" und danach wurde entschieden wer an dem Abend dabei war. Alle waren zufrieden und spontane Absprachen gingen auch. Es gab 3 feste Raidtage an denen losmarschiert wurde wenn genügend Anmeldungen waren, ansonsten wurden Heros gemacht.

Es hat solange funktioniert, bis die Raidleitung aufgehört hat und es zwischenmenschliche Probleme innerhalb der Gilde gab, die eher mit dem RL zu tun hatten...

Also, es gibt durchaus solche Gilden, nur finden lassen sich diese leider so schwer... (ein kleiner Aufruf falls jemand in einer solchen Gilde sowas liest^^)


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (26. Mai 2009)

Annovella schrieb:


> Was mich aufregt: Ich habe einen Schurkentwink auf 80 mit Full Season4+80er nonset Epic-PvP-Items und kann leider nicht genau sagen wieviel DPS ich in Naxx25er fahre, ich denke aber das es overall 4k sein wird. Trotzdem werde ich nicht mitgenommen, da ich ja allen anschein nach nicht soviel fahre, da mein EQ ja "schlecht" ist. Und da sind wir beim eigendlichen Problem: EQUIP - Man ließt ständig nur: "LFM NAXX 25er 2DDS DANN GO !!!EQ CHECK VOR DALA NB!!!11"



Hmm was Ich nicht verstehe, du hast ne Stammgruppe / Gilde mit der du Naxx raidest .. aber die nehmen deinen Twink nicht mit weil er schlechtes Equip hat ? Das kann eigentlich nur Zwei Gründe haben warum: 

1. Keine Twink Ausstattung Raids (was ich komisch finde) Mein Hunter wurde an einem Abend durch Naxx Zehner geschliffen nachdem er Zwei Tage 80 war. 

2. Dein Spieler"Skill" hat die nicht überzeugt und haben keinen Bock auf rumgewipe weil du nicht nur keinen Damage machst sondern auch noch ständig Scheiße baust (Polaritätenwechsel usw) und so den Raid wegbombst




> Nur.. wie soll man sich gutes Eq besorgen, wenn man nirgendwo mitgenommen wird? Heroinis? Die Items sind mist.



Für Frisch 80er sind die Heroitems aboslut kein Crap



> Naxx 25er ist freeloot,



Echt wieso wird dein Schurke dann nicht mitgenommen ? 




> mein Mainraid hat die mit Tier6 in der ersten ID geschafft.



Du willst uns also allen Ernstes sagen das du den T6 Content mit Lvl 70 in einer ID zu Bc Zeiten gecleart hast ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Ob ich viel erfahrung habe (einen anderen 80er Schurken mit T8.5 und ne Eule mit T7.5/T8.5), nett bin und sogar den Raidleiter machen könnte interessiert keine Sau... hauptsache T8.5 equiped sein für ne Equip-Besorg-Instanz...



Hmm viel Erfahrung dazu gibts ja mittlerweile das Erfolgssystem. Wobei das auch ein zweischneidiges Schwert ist. Ich kenn einige die ham kein T8,5 voll geschweige denn T8 komplett und die haben kein Problem damit wenn jemand mal durch Naxx mitgeschliffen wird .. WENN der Spieler es auch verdient hat.. 

MfG


----------



## ReWahn (26. Mai 2009)

Gregorius schrieb:


> Öhm, das Equip ist mir Schnuppe^^ Ich würde gerne die Instanzen und Encounter sehen, Spass in diesen Instanzen mit netten Leuten haben... Dass man damit neues Equip bekommt, ist ein netter Nebeneffekt, mehr aber nicht für mich! Und sonst gibt's außer Twinken nichts, da ich nur wenig PvP mache...
> 
> Warum muss man Tx,y-Geil sein wenn man raiden möchte? Wie gesagt, es geht um Spass am Spiel, und ich hab damals schon AQ40 und BWL verpasst sowie Sunwell, und das finde ich schade, mehr nicht. Immer nur 5er Inis macht auf Dauer nicht soooo viel Spass^^
> 
> ...



na dass du mit deinen spielzeiten bis bt gekommen bist, hut ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
oder erst anch dem totnerf-patch 3.0?
und naja, sicher ist es möglich, aber ohne mindestens einen (besser 2) feste raidtage die woche wird es verdammt schwer, ulduar zu sehen... bzw mehr als die belagerung... und mit randomgruppen wirds verdammt frustig und nervenaufreibend...
aber du könntest dir mal die raidzeiten einiger giden auf deinem server raussuchen, und dann wenn du ust hast spontan den raidleiter ~ 15 - 30 min vor beginn anschreiben, vielleicht fehlt denen grad einer... nen versuch wärs sicherlich wert...


----------



## Zrthun (26. Mai 2009)

Warum kommt es mir so vor das diese Threads von den Leuten erstellt werden die kaum DPS fahren...

DPS ist eine Maßzahl an der in einer Gilde die im PvE voran kommen will abgelesen werden kann ob der Spieler den nötigen Einsatz bringt - oder eben nicht. Sie ist nicht die einzige Maßzahl und sicher nicht die wichtigste, aber sie ist einfach zu ermitteln. Und die Leute die sich hier aufblasen DPS != Gesamtschaden usw... Jein das kommt drauf an wie man die DPS berechnet. Wenn man die DPS über eine bei allen gleiche Zeit berechnet (z.B. den kompletten Bosskampf), dann ist die DPS zumindest proportional zum Gesamtschaden und wer eine höhere DPS erzielt hat, hat auch einen höheren Gesamtschaden erzielt.
Nur wenn man die DPS über unterschiedliche Zeiten (Lebensdauer, anderer Boss oder irgendwas) vergleicht dann kommt es natürlich zu Abweichungen. 

Aber die DPS ist ja auch nicht für solche Vergleiche gedacht und eig ist es auch sinnfrei über eine ganze Instanz eine DPS anzugeben, da es da zu viele Faktoren gibt. Man kann aber durchaus eine Mindestdps von mir aus an der Puppe für den Raid angeben. Die wird im Raid dann sowieso noch etwas höher sein. 

ABER was man im ernstahften Raid nicht kann, ist es zu sagen der Schaden und damit die DPS wären völlig egal. Das sind Sie nicht. Denn wenn der Random-dps-krücken-Anteil einen gewissen Prozentsatz übersteigt sind manche Bosse einfach nicht mehr machbar und ich bin asozial genug zu sagen, dass ich jemanden den ich nicht kenne (also weder RL kenne noch ingame persönlich kennenghelernt habe) nicht durch eine Instanz Schleife und meine Zeit für ihn opfere. Noch dazu da oft nichteinmal das equip der Ausschlaggebende Punkt ist sondern schlicht Faulheit sich mit seinen Fähigkeiten auseinanderzusetzen und vielleicht mal in ein Forum zu schauen wie andere Spielen.

Die DDler meinen immer sie würden eine Sonderrolle einnehmen und müssten sich nicht messen lassen, während Tanks und Heiler ständig an ihrem equip, an ihrer Fähigkeit Aggro zu halten und an ihrer Fähigkeit den Tank und den Raid am Leben zu halten gemessen werden.
Ich muss euch enttäuschen auch ihr werdet an euren Fähigkeiten gemessen. Nicht nur an der DPS das stimmt schon. Aber eben auch an der DPS.


----------



## kurnthewar (26. Mai 2009)

> Was mich aufregt: Ich habe einen Schurkentwink auf 80 mit Full Season4+80er nonset Epic-PvP-Items und kann leider nicht genau sagen wieviel DPS ich in Naxx25er fahre, ich denke aber das es overall 4k sein wird. Trotzdem werde ich nicht mitgenommen, da ich ja allen anschein nach nicht soviel fahre, da mein EQ ja "schlecht" ist. Und da sind wir beim eigendlichen Problem: EQUIP - Man ließt ständig nur: "LFM NAXX 25er 2DDS DANN GO !!!EQ CHECK VOR DALA NB!!!11"




ja dann mach doch heroics und gut wenn du so ein guter spieler bist wird dir das ja wohl keine probleme machen ?

wer purple items den namen crap gibt sollte es lieber lassen. es gibt leute die haben sich für solchen "crap" schon den popo aufgerissen und du möchtest schubidu mal durch naxx durchgezogen werden ? in dem spiel gibt es gefälligkeiten aber keine geschenke.

raiden ist ein privileg und sollte es auch besser bleiben !


ich glaube aber das da mehr nicht stimmt als dein eq 4k nimmt jeder mit nach naxx weils mehr als reicht.


----------



## Dexron (26. Mai 2009)

Gregorius schrieb:


> Hm, auf welchem Server seid ihr?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




die aldor, ally, the sky of swords


----------



## Ohrensammler (26. Mai 2009)

Dexron schrieb:


> die richtige gilde für einen selbst zu finden ist schwieriger als ein DPS-geiler spieler.
> 
> bei uns ist es jedenfalls so, dass Penismeterfans und DPS-klopper schnell wieder ruhig sind, weil es kaum jemanden intressiert.
> wir albern aber eh mehr rum in naxx als das wir durchrushen. so kann naxx sich auch mal mehrere abende hinziehen, mit 2h/abend, davon 70% rumgeflaxe und spielspass. einen abend ohne witze im TS hatten wir glaube noch nie.
> ...




Schön das es sowas auch noch gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kurnthewar (26. Mai 2009)

> Die DDler meinen immer sie würden eine Sonderrolle einnehmen und müssten sich nicht messen lassen, während Tanks und Heiler ständig an ihrem equip, an ihrer Fähigkeit Aggro zu halten und an ihrer Fähigkeit den Tank und den Raid am Leben zu halten gemessen werden.
> Ich muss euch enttäuschen auch ihr werdet an euren Fähigkeiten gemessen. Nicht nur an der DPS das stimmt schon. Aber eben auch an der DPS.



ich gebe dir recht. aber glaube die machen eher gerne den job weil dann die verantwortung sehr gering ist. wenn tank oder heal mal failen ist der raid platt und gut wenn nen dd sich durchmogelt meinen die das bekommt ja keiner mit. damit ist die es gibt zu wenig tanks und heals auch mal wieder geklährt.


----------



## Marathma (26. Mai 2009)

Sry, aber irgendwie lese ich hier die ganze Zeit von Naxx HC was.
Ich muss mich da vielen Vorrednern anschließen. Naxx ist Freeloot, ob 10 oder 25.
Bei den meisten Bossen kann man schön stehen bleiben und casten oder hat ewig Zeit zu reagieren.
Selbst mit lila blauem Equip ist das keine Herausforderung mehr.
Ulduar ist wieder eine gelungene Schlachtzuginstanz mit genug Herausforderungen, selbst für geübte Spieler.

Bei der DPS Abfrage einfach lügen, wenn man nicht grottenschlecht oder braindead ist wird man net gekickt.
Und es macht einen Unterschied ob man in If auf die Bosspuppe prügelt oder im 25er vollgebufft ist.
Die meisten geben auch nur ihren höchsten jemals erreichten Wert an, das sieht man dann auch schon im Recount.

Ach ja, ich spiele Heiler. Solange alle am Leben bleiben bin ich zufrieden.
Man merkt auch dort wo die Movement Krüppel rumturnen.
Irgendwelche 7,5er Plattenträger die meinen net aus der AE gehen zu müssen, es könnten ja 50dps irgendwo verloren gehen
Ich erspar mir Random Raids wo Leute wortlos nach nem Whipe die Grp verlassen.

Wenn ich euer Zeug hier lese bin ich froh nen Stamm zu haben.


----------



## ÜberNoob (26. Mai 2009)

Zrthun schrieb:


> ABER was man im ernstahften Raid nicht kann, ist es zu sagen der Schaden und damit die DPS wären völlig egal.



Hat das denn je einer behauptet?

Wieso wird eigentlich jede Aussage immer völlig verdreht, wenn man ein bisschen anderer Meinung ist


----------



## Thewizard76 (26. Mai 2009)

Hellscream schrieb:


> Also jetzt reichts dann auch mal wieder, jeden Tag im Abstand von ein paar Stunden wird ein mimimi-DPS Thread erstellt. Ich bin jetzt einfach mal so frech und sag mal meine was ich dazu meine:
> Jeder einzelene der so einen Thread eröffnet, krebst wahrscheinlich mit so wenig DPS rum das es nichtmehr feierlich ist, und genau deshalb wird er von anderen Leuten geflamed.
> Lernt eure Klasse zu spielen und Schaden zu machen oder spielt nen Tank oder Heiler, ganz einfach,
> Ich kanns nichtmehr verstehen wenn jeden Tag irgenwelche Leute Threads eröffnen, in denen es darum geht das eben diese keinen Schaden machen oder Leute Schadenausteiler wollen die auch Schaden machen, setzt euch mit dem Problem auseinander und behebt es, darüber zu jammern bringt nichts.
> mfg


Aha hier schreibt jemand das Tanks und Heiler leicht zu spielen sind.
Geh mal Naxx 25 als Heiler rein.dann merkst du was du mit Movement Krüppeln zu tuen hast die auch jedem erdenklichem Schaden hinterher rennen.
Dann wird noch gemault weil sie zu oft gestorben sind und hohe repkosten haben.
Hatte ich erst letztens bis der Raidleiter dann mal gesagt hat das er nicht andauernd in Schwarzen Löchern oder Insektenschwärmen rumstehen soll.
So Leute gehen mir auf den Keks.

Zum Thema.

Wenn die DD´s nicht einigermassen DPS fahren dann kann so ein Naxx run 6Std dauern und man ist noch nicht durch.
Hast Du aber Leute die es verstehen zu spielen bist du in 3 std durch komplett.
Also was ist dir lieber?


----------



## Crystaleye (26. Mai 2009)

DPS ist nicht alles, was wirklich zählt ist der Zusammenhalt und der Spaß am RAID. Wenn man nämlich ganz viel Spaß hat und alle reden durcheinander während des RAID's, klappt mit sicherheit jeder Boss! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nene.... um so mehr DPS (insgesamt) -> Trash/Bosse liegen schneller-> Man ist schneller fertig mit Raiden-> Und man hat jetzt sein Spaß! RL usw.

so long  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dexron (26. Mai 2009)

Thewizard76 schrieb:


> Zum Thema.
> 
> Wenn die DD´s nicht einigermassen DPS fahren dann kann so ein Naxx run 6Std dauern und man ist noch nicht durch.
> Hast Du aber Leute die es verstehen zu spielen bist du in 3 std durch komplett.
> Also was ist dir lieber?



einen netten lustigen abend ingame mit den leuten verbringen ist mir wichtiger als ein ein 3h naxx clear run!

und um auch ein bischen in deine meinung zu lenken: es ist gut zu wissen, dass man in 3h durch sein könnte.


----------



## Zrthun (26. Mai 2009)

ÜberNoob schrieb:


> Hat das denn je einer behauptet?
> 
> Wieso wird eigentlich jede Aussage immer völlig verdreht, wenn man ein bisschen anderer Meinung ist



Naja ich habe etwas das Stilmittel der Übertreibung verwendet, was aber oft gesagt wurde und worauf sich das beziehen sollte war: "DPS ist ziemlich unwichtig", "DPS ist ziemlich uninterressant" usw.

Dagegen habe ich mich damit ausgesprochen. Aussagen verdreht habe ich denke ich keine.


----------



## mmm79 (26. Mai 2009)

bei der gruppensuche nach dps werten zu fragen ist eigentlich recht dumm
schaut euch das gear der leute an, fragt nach zm, crit, ap, deff rating und weiß der teufel was ...

aber wenn ich nen dd nach dps frage, zeigt das gleich, das ich keine ahnung hab ...
dps an was? welcher boss? bosspuppe in og? optimalbedienungen? muss ich was dispelln? cc?
raidbuffs? support? es gibt soviele faktoren dafür ...

wenn ich nen dd nach seinem dps frage, kann ich auch gleich den heiler nach hps und den tank nach tps fragen.

wenn der tank zuwenig tps macht, muss ich als dd weniger dps machen, sonst haut mich der boss zu brei


----------



## Ramana (26. Mai 2009)

ganz einfach 
wer nicht genug dps fährt hat nix in nem raid zu suchen der zu hoch für ihn ist. 
ein guter spieler kann den schaden vllt ausgleichen.

Es ist halt alles sehr eqiup abhängig.

Und warum nach dps gefragt wird?
1. Ich(=Heiler) hab kein bock 3 mal an nem boss in ulduar zu wipen weil er in enrage geht.
2. hab keine lust zu sterben
3. geht von einer geringen min. dps aus (nax. 25 bsp. 2k - 2,3k ham halt immer noch gute leute dabei) wer die nicht erreicht hat ja eh nix in nem raid zu suchen und sollte besser mal nax 10er gehen oder sich über seine klasse erkundigen.
Die leute die bei 5er inis nach dps fragen sind deppen.
Die die bei nax 10er nach dps fragen sind halbe deppen.
Die Leute die ab nax 25er nach dps un eqiup fragen haben recht.

So long
Akkaron


----------



## Crimiee (26. Mai 2009)

Also wenn ich mit nem heiler und 3 dds losziehe, interessiert mich schon was die dds an schaden bringen. Weil das ein indikator für ihr Spielkönnen ist. Es bringt ja nichts jemanden mitzuschleifen der die Leistung nicht bringt die erwartet wird...


----------



## Lari (26. Mai 2009)

mmm79 schrieb:


> bei der gruppensuche nach dps werten zu fragen ist eigentlich recht dumm
> schaut euch das gear der leute an, fragt nach zm, crit, ap, deff rating und weiß der teufel was ...
> 
> aber wenn ich nen dd nach dps frage, zeigt das gleich, das ich keine ahnung hab ...


Ohne Klassenverständnis bringen einem die tollsten Werte nichts. DPS ist aussagekräftiger als die von dir genannten Werte im einzelnen.


----------



## ThEDiciple (26. Mai 2009)

in 5er innis sind vieleicht fragen nach der DPS etwas übertrieben, evt in HDS HDB , Azjol oder Occ Hero bissl wichtiger weil die inzen wohl doch die kniffligsten sind im 5er hero bereich von den bossen her und hier der schaden stimmen sollte.

Was Raids betrifft ist dieses mimimi total überzogen. Um wipes aufgrund fehlenden schadens zu vermeiden ist es nunmal wichtig das man ein gewissen grundschaden und eine gescheite dps fährt. Zumindestens und gerade im 25er Raids. Wenn ich zum beispiel auch leute seh die gerade mal 1,5 dps fahrn aber dann Emalon in Archis Kammer legen wollen muss ich sagen das se einfach fehl am platz sind und um ewiges nachladen / wipen zu ersparen fragt man halt voher. Wer gescheite dps werte fährt wird so eine frage nicht stören, eher jene die versuchen sich irgentwo mitschleifen zu lassen


----------



## Marathma (26. Mai 2009)

Ist´s nicht. Auch DPS allein sagt nichts aus.


----------



## Ascanius (26. Mai 2009)

Ramana schrieb:


> Die die bei nax 10er nach dps fragen sind halbe deppen.
> 
> Akkaron



Habe ich bis vor 2 Wochen auch gedacht...
Doch wenn du mit anub´rekan 4-mal spazieren gehen musst und anschließend wipen tust schaust du doch mal aufs recount.

Und wenn du dann als tank auf platz 2 stehst und keiner der dd´s mehr als 1,7k dps fährt (Durchschnitt ca. 1,3k) dann... bin ich lieber ein halber depp...


----------



## Lari (26. Mai 2009)

Marathma schrieb:


> Ist´s nicht. Auch DPS allein sagt nichts aus.


Das steht auf den vorherigen 6 Seiten zu genüge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und du liegst falsch: DPS ist definitiv aussagekräftiger als die einzelnen Stats-Werte, da es die Zusammenfassung aus Equip und Klassenverständnis bzw. "Skill" ist. Und ja, die DPS sagt alleine nichts über die Güte eines DDs aus. Movement etc. gehört dazu, und wurde auch vorher schon oft genug gesagt.


----------



## ChAzR (26. Mai 2009)

also wenn ich mit meinem warri raiden bin, erwische ich mich aber auch oft wie ich im trash (naxx, ulduar nich so gut möglich ^^ ) einfach reincharge, weitreichende stöße und Klingenwirbel use 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



scheiss auf aggro, repkosten, oder der gleichen! ICH WILL DÄÄÄÄÄMÄÄÄÄÄTSCH!^^

wie sonst schafft man bitte 11k dps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



tja warri <33^^


----------



## Ezralia (26. Mai 2009)

was die meisten leute leider vergessen haben ist das es sowas wie raiddps gibt, bzw die dps die der gesammte raid machen muss um einen boss zu legen.
inzwischen denken viele leute nur, hey beim letzten mal hatten wir leuter 4k dpsler dabei, lief gut, also such ich nur noch leute mit 4k dps

sicher mit 4k dps geht naxx10 und naxx25 schön schnell und ist angenehm, was die leute vergessen ist, das wenn zum beispiel eine person mit 5k dabei ist auch wieder eine person dabei sein kann die "nur" 3k fährt und man bleibt bei der gleichen raiddps

dps ist wichtig, aber im grunde nur die raiddps, ich verstehe leute die sagen wie zum teufel soll ich denn das equip zusammen bekommen um die 4k zu fahren

mit jedem neuen großen addon ist es das gleiche, es beginnt mit nahezu keinen vorausstzungen außer "sei bitte nicht komplett blau equipt", dann heißt es fahr x dps und je länger das addon draußen ist desto höher wird x weil die leute denken das wären die vorraussetzungen um die ini zu schaffen

sicher bei uldur brauch man mehr dps als bei naxx und deswegen sind dpschecks auch wichtig, aber das problem ist das die dps werte die gefordert werden inzwischen mal wieder total überzogen sind
auch klar das man für erfolg-runs die bestmögliche gruppe will damit das klappt, aber dann sollte man das auch dazu schreiben

ich freu mich schon wenn in nem halben jahr für naxx 6k dps gefordert werden, weil inzwischen die meisten randoms durch uldur durch und full t8,5 sind XD

DPS ist wichtig, dps ist nicht jedoch nicht alles, lalala, 1000 mal gehört
selten jedoch gehört RAIDDPS ist wichtig und die ist flexibler als ein stumpfes du musst X dps fahren


----------



## T2roon (26. Mai 2009)

Dieses DPS gelabere macht das Gruppenspiel kaputt,weil sich Leute immer hervorheben wollen.


----------



## SiTt69 (26. Mai 2009)

Also in Naxx ist bis auf Flickwerk, und bei dem mittlerweile auch nicht mehr, kein Stück dps abhängig...

Selbst wenn alle dds 2k fahren, hauptsache die Taktik sitzt und fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ulduar und Emaleon sind da schon was ganz anderes, wenn du da dds dabei hast die keine 3k dps schaffen kann man sich besser von denen trennen und neue holen als ewig rum zu wipen (meine Meinung!) 

Ich selber spiele auch 2 80er dds, nen mage und nen dk (jaaa, keine schurken - dk - kombo xD) und beide schaffen ihr soll. Mir persönlich wäre es auch einfach zu dumm mich nem raid anzuschließen, dem ich noch nicht gewachsen bin...

Nach dem Motto: "Da sind ja noch 24 andere, die gleichen mich schon aus" -.-

Das Problem, das ich auch in rndm-raids immer wieder beobachten kann ist, das viele ihren char weder einschätzen noch mit movement spielen können... ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄPIX ist das einzige Ziel und wenn ich mich dafür auf Kosten anderer irrgendwo durch schleifen lassen muss, dann sei es so!

DD ist eine Aufgabe kein Zustand, ich nehm doch auch keinen tank mit, der nich crit immun ist oder nen healer, dessen equip auf stärke und beweglichkeit aufbaut. Entweder man ist casual durch und durch und lässt die Finger vom raiden oder man nimmt seinen Job ernst und versucht das beste aus seinem Char zu holen und wenn ich nur 1,8k dmg mach, dann sollte ich halt ein paar heroes farmen oder vlt sartharion im 10er angehen, aber mich bestimmt nicht für nen naxx25er oder gar ulduar raid melden...

Vor allem hat das auch was mit Reputation zu tun, wenn man in nem rndm raid total verk**** dann braucht man nicht hoffen, das es keinem auffällt. Irrgendjemand ist immer da, der die Leute auf dein Unvermögen hinweist und schon hat man 24 Leute mehr, die einen für unfähig halten und einen bestimmt nicht mehr einladen zum raid oder zur ini.

Also Dps ist nicht alles, aber dennoch der Wert nach dem sich ein DD zu richten hat. Ist alles andere top, aber die DPS im keller dann macht man defakto etwas falsch oder ist einfach noch nicht so weit.



MfG SiTt


----------



## kurnthewar (26. Mai 2009)

ich frag mich manchmal was sich jeder immer so über die dps aufregt. man könnte doch auch sagen mit level 50 geht ja keiner in eine level 70 instanz. 

weil das einfach nicht machbar ist.

meine erfahrung war folgende im naxx die gargoles sind ein gutes beispiel wenn du die nicht weggehauen bekommst kannst du dich umdrehen und den schlachtzug aufgeben weils einfach nicht reicht. und zwar der gesamtschaden. 

das musten wir dann auch mit teuer lehrgeld bezahlen.


und das ist kein boss. es ist trash. daraus folgt ist der trash zu hart bist du zu weich. weiter eq sammeln, schaden verbessern sich sachen erarbeiten zurück kommen es den mobs heimzahlen und freuen.

wie gesagt schaden ist nicht alles aber er wird auch gebraucht.


----------



## Muz (26. Mai 2009)

hehe mein dps liegt mit meiner momentanen skillung bei 2,6k und ich bin trotzdem platz 1-3 meistens ... in heros immer 1 , sogar t8,5 equipten gegenüber ... nunja dps is nun eben nicht alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wer seine klasse spieln kann macht auch so dmg ... aber ich glaube nicht das der krieger 4,5k dps gemacht hätte xD das krieg ich nichtma mit meiner Afflic skillung hin ... wünsche dir trotzdem viel erfolg nach einem nicht dps geilem raid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theduke666 (26. Mai 2009)

ReWahn schrieb:


> wie gesagt, recount teilt deinen verursachten schaden durch deine aktive zeit...


Und, wie schon von mehreren leuten gesagt, das ist schlichtweg falsch.
Wenn dem so wäre, müsste die Rangfolge im DPS und Gesamtschaden immer exakt gleich sein (Wenn alle überleben).
Wenn dem so wäre, gäbe es die Diskussion nicht.

Und, "aktiv" heisst noch lange nicht "leben" oder "Schaden machen"...


----------



## Lari (26. Mai 2009)

theduke666 schrieb:


> Und, wie schon von mehreren leuten gesagt, das ist schlichtweg falsch.
> Wenn dem so wäre, müsste die Rangfolge im DPS und Gesamtschaden immer exakt gleich sein (Wenn alle überleben).
> Wenn dem so wäre, gäbe es die Diskussion nicht.
> 
> Und, "aktiv" heisst noch lange nicht "leben" oder "Schaden machen"...


Random WWS:
http://wowwebstats.com/gkx3niij23ztu?s=564212-594070

DPS sowie Gesamtschaden verhalten sich proportional. Hier und da Ausreißer, aber weit ab von einer "mittlere DPS, hoher Gesamtschaden-Theorie".


----------



## Gregorius (26. Mai 2009)

Zrthun schrieb:


> ...und vielleicht mal in ein Forum zu schauen wie andere Spielen...



Dieser Satz alleine schon in einem MMORPG-SPIEL... ist die Krönung^^ WoW ist und bleibt ein RPG (Role-Play-Game!!!), indem es unter anderem, wenn man sich an den Sinn erinnert, darum geht, einen individuellen Charakter aufzubauen und darzustellen. Du machst daraus ein Spiel, bei dem es geht die absolut einzig perfekte Skillung und das dafür ideale Equip zu farmen. Ansonsten ist ja für dich das Spiel nicht strebenswert. Individualität, nein danke??? Ich soll allen ernstes meine Skillung und möglichst mein Equip abkupfern, weil ein anderer geschrieben hat das ist die Lösung?

Sorry, aber das ist bullshit^^ Ich passe meine Skillung meiner Spielweise an, nicht andersrum! Und ich bin bisher noch mit allen meinen Chars gut gefahren im Vergleich. Klar, es ist vielleicht nicht die max. mögliche DPS/TPS/HPS die ich damit fahre, aber das schaffen auch weniger als vielleicht 3% derjenigen, die die Theorie auswendig gelernt haben, wie meine 3,5 jährige Erfahrung mir das ein oder andere mal gezeigt hat...

Ich habe gelernt niemanden wegen des Equips oder wegen einer ungewöhnlichen Skillung vorab zu verurteilen. Ok, grün equipt nach Ulduar muss nicht sein, aber es muss auch nicht T7,5 komplett sein zu Beginn^^ Und auch bei der Skillung kommt es auf den Spielstil und das Equip an. 

Beim Magier heißt es z.B. die FFB-Skillung sei der Hammer. Stimmt, wenn die Crit-Werte samt dem Rest stimmen, kann man ordentlich Schaden austeilen. Trotzdem kann man als Frostie einen FFBler locker abhängen, wenn dort nicht alles stimmt, der FFBler z.B. immer 'nen Moment zu lang für den Pyro braucht, zu wenig crit hat etc...

Das schöne an WoW, und das soll lt. Bluepost eher noch verstärkt werden, ist doch, dass es fast für jeden Equipstand unterschiedliche Skillungen gibt 8wenn auch teilweise nur in Nuancen), die einer anderen überlegen sind. Und dann unterscheidet sich diese Überlegenheit auch noch vom Encounter! Eigentlich müsste in einem "idealen" Raid jeder vor jedem Boss sein Equip anpassen, andere Tränke/Food zusich nehmen und auch noch zum Umskillen fliegen!

Man kann es übertreiben...

Ich geb zu, ein wenig Theorie könnte dem ein oder anderen nicht schaden, aber blindes "ich tue was elitist jerks oder wer auch immer schreiben ist noch hinderlicher als wenn man sich ausschließlich in WoW rumtreibt und seine eigenen Erfahrungen mit Skillungen macht (wie man es übrigens in der Anfangszeit eh machen musste, hat auch funktioniert^^)...

Nicht falsch verstehen, ich will dich nicht angreifen, auch wenn das vielleicht so klingt, aber da geht mir nunmal die Hutschnur hoch wenn alle Spieler zu Lemmingen gemacht werden sollen nur weil eine Raidleitung zu faul oder zu dämlich ist einzelne Chars auch einzeln nach Leistung zu bewerten... Wenn man mies in einem Run war, dann wird man nicht mehr mitgenommen und gut ist. Aber vorweg nein zu sagen solange derjenige nicht gerade 75er Equip in Naxx25 oder Ulduar trägt ist für mich ein Zeichen der Beschränktheit^^


----------



## mmm79 (26. Mai 2009)

Crimiee schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mit nem heiler und 3 dds losziehe, interessiert mich schon was die dds an schaden bringen. Weil das ein indikator für ihr Spielkönnen ist. Es bringt ja nichts jemanden mitzuschleifen der die Leistung nicht bringt die erwartet wird...


ich schätz mal du meinste eine 5er ini ...
isses so schlimm wenn du da 5min länger drin bist?
ich hab noch keinen boss gesehen der in ner 5er hero in enrage gegangen ist !
wenn man bestimmte achievments machen will sollte man sich das gear vielleicht kurz anschauen, aber alles andere ist lächerlich

und in naxx, naja, die dd's sollten zwar vor den tanks liegen ^^
aber so wichtig is der schaden net.
und wenn ihr meint das ihr da schnell durch wollt, und euch die dd's zuwenig schaden machen, DANN GEHT NET RANDOM !
ich hab 10ner naxx raids erlebt, die sich beim 3. wipe an maexxna aufgelöst hatten. (wir hatten 2 bosse down, und die hatten wirklich keine Ahnung)

in ulduar und bei satharion 3d sollte ein gewisser dmg vorhanden sein, das stell ich ja gar net in frage, aber bei sowas geh ich auch net random rein ...

und für alle die jetzt sagen, ich habe keine ahnung, mache keine dmg, blabla ...
nur weil ich nix von dem dps gepose halte:

ich hab bis jetzt heiler, dd und tank gespielt (gut der tank ist recht frisch und kaum raiderfahrung)
wir naxx 25iger als eine der ersten gilden am server clear
satharion 2d waren wir glaub 2., der 3. hat etwas länger gedauert (aber letztenendes: farmstatus)
ulduar 25iger: im moment bis mimiron (im moment Personalmangel in der gilde, haben zuletzt die ersten 3 bosse mit 19 leuten gemacht ^^)

bc:
bt und mh clear, vor dem 3.wasauchimmernerfpatch
gut sunwell hat gefehlt ...
und in bc hat noch niemand nach dps gefragt ...
zumindest hab ich nie ein "lfg dd für slabby min xxx dps" gelesen ^^

anfangs, mein erster raid:
wir sind noch gewiped bei attumen, wir haben uns durch kara gekämpft (war ne andere gilde)
irgendwann wurde ich sogar offi und hab eine der beiden kara gruppen geleitet (lange bevor wir das ding clear hatten)
wir sind durch kara gewiped, wir sind lange zeit an gruul gewiped, und mehr als die ersten 2 bosse in za waren mit der gilde auch net drin.
und wir hatten immer spaß, irgendwann haben wir uns leider aufgelöst (war bis zum schluss da)
manchmal sehne ich mich nach den guten alten zeiten zurück.

dann mit "Enklave" haben wir den content gecleart, den za-bären geholt.
sicher wir sind etwas erfolgsorientierter, spaß haben wir immernoch beim raiden.

zum raiden, gehört wipen einfach dazu, es ist ein bestandteil davon
aus wipes lernt man
da naxx wohl zu einfach war, ist man es inzwischen gewohnt sich nur leute mit hohen "dps" zu suchen, um möglichst schnell "epics zu farmen".

*Geht ihr wirklich nur mehr raiden um möglichst schnell, möglichst viele epics zu farmen?*

Sicher wipen macht net immer spaß, aber niemand ist von anfang der "imbaroxxor" wir waren alle irgendwann lowbobs die ihren ersten raid hatten !
Vergesst das nicht, wenn ihr nen raid sucht (und 1-2 lowbobs verträgt jeder naxx raid)


----------



## Sir Wagi (26. Mai 2009)

Ramana schrieb:


> Die leute die bei 5er inis nach dps fragen sind deppen.
> Die die bei nax 10er nach dps fragen sind halbe deppen.
> Die Leute die ab nax 25er nach dps un eqiup fragen haben recht.


Das trifft´s eigentlich ziemlich genau, /sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## Fusssi (26. Mai 2009)

Mach Dir nix draus und lüg einfach wie die meisten anderen auch!

1. Gib einfach daten vom Trash an
2. zünde bei der ersten Trashgruppe alle deine CD's und Trinket's um hohe dps vorzutäuschen
3. Wenn am Boss nur noch 900 dps machst wundere dich darüber lautstark im Ts und behaupte irgendwer anders habe etwas falsch gemacht

Genau so machen es die meisten und fahren gut damit xD


----------



## ÜberNoob (26. Mai 2009)

Zrthun schrieb:


> Naja ich habe etwas das Stilmittel der Übertreibung verwendet, was aber oft gesagt wurde und worauf sich das beziehen sollte war: "DPS ist ziemlich unwichtig", "DPS ist ziemlich uninterressant" usw.
> 
> Dagegen habe ich mich damit ausgesprochen. Aussagen verdreht habe ich denke ich keine.



naja - aus "dps ist egal, wichtig ist der gesamte gemachte schaden" ein "dps und gesamtschaden sind egal" zu machen ist kein verdrehen?


----------



## Akium (26. Mai 2009)

T2roon schrieb:


> Dieses DPS gelabere macht das Gruppenspiel kaputt,weil sich Leute immer hervorheben wollen.




Andersrum wird nen Schuh draus. 

Diejenigen die nen ordentlichen Job machen, sorgen dafür dass irgendwelche Krücken in der Nase bohren können, weil sie zu faul sind mal irgendwo in nem Forum ein paar Rotationen oder ähnliches nachzulesen.

Weil Einer der 4 K DPS fährt, wiederum einen ausgleicht der 2 K fährt und sich um nix kümmert...  Aber beim looten, sind se alle dann wieder vorne mit dabei ^^

Im Grunde sind mittlerweile so viele Spieler, auf 80 angekommen, die sich durch wahrhaft alles haben durchschleifen lassen, und nun immer und überall erwarten, dass sie mit 40 % Leistung überall durchkommen. 


Ich brauch wahrhaft keine DPS-Abfragen für ne 5 er...   Das ist Kindergarten.  Ne 5 er schaff ich notfalls mit 4 Tanks und nem Heiler ^^

Aber wenn ich jemanden höflich frage, ob er glaubt, dass seine DPS für Emalon ausreichen, und er lauthals "ja" schreit, am Ende jedoch nur 1,5 K gefahren hat, ist das einfach nur daneben.  Im Grunde sorgen solche Leute nur dafür dass die Raid-DPS nicht reicht, und wenns doch langt, dann müssen andere es ausbügeln.  
Und ich hab wahrhaft noch nie jemanden erlebt, der wegen seiner eigenen schlechten Leistung freiwillig jemals auf nen Loot gepasst hätte.


----------



## Haramann (26. Mai 2009)

sagen wir so: es gibt klassen, die sind einfach nur dazu da um viel schaden zu machen da sie keine (guten) supports haben wie der jäger oder der hexenmeister
dann gibts es klassen die sind dazu da schaden zu machen UND die anderen zu unterstützen. Das is die mehrzahl der dd. Wenn aber die klassen, die nur dazu da sind schaden zu machen nicht genug schaden machen, dann haste ein problem


----------



## Gregorius (26. Mai 2009)

jaja, man kann sich alles so zurecht legen dass es in seine eigene Sicht passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich komm mir hier langsam vor wie im Bundestag^^

Akzeptiert die Meinung der anderen, versucht nicht alle zu bekehren und versucht vielleicht ein klein wenig mehr miteinander zu "spielen" und weniger mit eurem übermäßig großen Gemächt irgendwo in der Pampa rumzuwedeln wo es eh niemanden interessiert^^

Wer wirklich Anerkennung will, der tut etwas im RL und bildet sich nichts auf virtuelle lila Pixel ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theduke666 (26. Mai 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Random WWS:
> http://wowwebstats.com/gkx3niij23ztu?s=564212-594070
> 
> DPS sowie Gesamtschaden verhalten sich proportional. Hier und da Ausreißer, aber weit ab von einer "mittlere DPS, hoher Gesamtschaden-Theorie".


Der Link hat *überhaupt nichts* mit den Werten von Recount zu tun, nur weil dort auch "DPS" steht.
"Schaden pro Sekunde" ist halt nicht in jeder Situation "Schaden pro Sekunde". 
Die unzähigen Beispiele dafür sind in diesem thread bereits zur Genüge erörtert worden, sowohl mit Argmenten,
als auch mit Erfahrungswerten.
Und nochmal -.- Der *Gesamtschaden* am *Ende* eines *Boss*kampfs zählt, wie es schon zu den Anfangszeiten war.
Und der Gesamtschaden ist *nicht* immer proportional zu den DPS.

Genauso, wie Leute sagen "Wer über DPS weint macht selber keinen", kann man auch sagen
"Wer DPS für den einzig wahren Wert hält, hat sonst nichts zu bieten".


----------



## Lari (26. Mai 2009)

Es macht im Prinzip das gleiche wie Recount, nur wesentlich detaillierter, da es mehr aus dem Kampflog ausliest.
Du *behauptest* durchgehend, dass Gesamtschaden bei einem Bosskampf nichts mit der DPS zu tun hat. Und das ist weiterhin Blödsinn.

X / Y = Z
X = Gesamtschaden während des Bosskampfes
Y = Dauer des Bosskampfes in Sekunden
Z = Schaden pro Sekunden/DPS für die Dauer des Bosskampfes.

Was ist daran so schwer zu verstehen? Und komm jetzt nicht wieder mit "es ist *nicht* so!".


----------



## Gerti (26. Mai 2009)

Wie können mir die Leute die sagen DpS=Gesammt Dmg folgendes Recount Ergebnis erklären?

14:49 [Bizzell]: Recount - Damage Done for Mal'Ganis 14:46:07-14:47:21
[...]
[...]
14:49 [Bizzel]: 3. Bizzel  98402 (1407.4, 19.8%)
14:49 [Bizzel]: 4. Ein Dk  97019 (1696.4, 19.5%)

Hier ist der Tank, Bizzel vor dem Dk, obwohl der Dk mehr DpS hat. Bei dem fight ist keiner  gestorben!
Erklärung? Danke


----------



## Neme16 (26. Mai 2009)

naja bei thadius mit guter grp sollte auch schon was über 5k an dps bei jedem drin sein, auch mit 10er gear


----------



## Lari (26. Mai 2009)

Gerti schrieb:


> Erklärung? Danke


Tank ist in der Regel vor den DDs am Mob, macht also etwas mehr Schaden in der kurzen Zeit, die 5er Bosse stehen.
Gern geschehen.


----------



## mmm79 (26. Mai 2009)

Akium schrieb:


> Weil Einer der 4 K DPS fährt, wiederum einen ausgleicht der 2 K fährt und sich um nix kümmert...  Aber beim looten, sind se alle dann wieder vorne mit dabei ^^



Und du hast wohl das allererstemal naxx, frisch auf 80, schon deine 4k dps gemacht?
Oder warst du auch irgenwann mal ein lowbob?


----------



## OldboyX (26. Mai 2009)

> Der Link hat überhaupt nichts mit den Werten von Recount zu tun, nur weil dort auch "DPS" steht.
> "Schaden pro Sekunde" ist halt nicht in jeder Situation "Schaden pro Sekunde".



Doch klar, hier tummeln sich mal wieder Spieler die Ulduar clear haben sowie solche die eventuell nichtmal Naxx clear haben. Niemand in einer vernünftigen Gilde interessiert sich bei Recount für "ALLE DATEN". Stell auf "Momentanter Kampf" und schau dir einzelne Bosse an, hast genau dieselben Daten wie bei WWS. Die beiden Sachen machen nämlich dasselbe: sie werten das Kampflog aus.



> Und nochmal -.- Der Gesamtschaden am Ende eines Bosskampfs zählt, wie es schon zu den Anfangszeiten war.
> Und der Gesamtschaden ist nicht immer proportional zu den DPS.



Klar gibt es Ausnahmen, aber starke Abweichungen sind sehr selten, wenn man von Dumpfbackengeschichten wie "alles rausgehaun und nach 20 sek tot" einmal absieht (und jede vernünftige Gilde sieht von sowas ab). Und letzlich ist der DPS Wert kleiner, einfacher zu merken und gibt mit einer einzigen Zahl einen schnellen Anhaltspunkt wo ein DamageDealer eben so steht (Skillung, Equip, Stats, Skill. Rota usw.).

Natürlich kann man Lügen und DPS ist nicht zu 100% korrekt, aber es ist immer noch besser als zu sagen:

"Nehmt mich mit ich mach bei Flickwerk 1,500,000 Gesamtschaden".....


----------



## Xydor (26. Mai 2009)

Gregorius schrieb:


> Hm, ich kenn Naxx wie gesagt nur zur Hälfte, aber als Nahkämpfer (Pala) gab es diverse Situationen, wo ein "Durchkämpfen" nicht möglich war! Alleine das Laufen zu den Adds braucht Zeit, dann der Boss wo man alle paar Sekunden ein paar Schritte weiterlaufen muss in den Phasen etc... Außer Flickwerk hatte ich glaub ich keinen Encounter, wo ich einfach hinter dem Boss stehen und 100% der Zeit dmg fahren konnte!
> 
> Und jeder Schritt weg vom Boss zu trash etc. knabbert an der Aktivität, so dass ich meist nur zwischen 80 und 85% war, bei manchen Bossen sogar nur bei 65% (wenn man halt mal Abstand halten musste und nur alle par Sekunden aus der Ferne ein paar Schadenspunkte machen kann).
> 
> ...



A) Als Nahkämpfer sollteste eigentlich schon in der Lage sein, annähernd Full-DPS in Bewegung auf die Mobs zu bringen (ok, als Pala fehlt dir dabei natürlich zum großen Teil dann Weihe, aber Weihe ist als Vergelter zwar einiges, jedoch nicht alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 
... wenn du zu der Mausklicker-Fraktion gehören solltest ist ein Nahkämpfer evtl keine gute Wahl für dich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Es mach Raidtechnisch in vielen Situationen wenig Sinn, als Nahkämpfer auf mehrere Kilometer entfernte Mobs zu gehn, wenn die Fernkämpfer diese innerhalb von 0.1 Sekunden mit einmal kurz Umdrehen beseitigen können. 
(Ausnahmen sind bei entfernten Adds sehr Rar, zB bei Ema, wenn der Gesamt-Dmg grenzwertig ist, geh ich als Schurke mit drauf ... aber zB in Ulduar bei der netten Katzenlady geh ich sicherlich nicht auf die Springkatzen mit drauf, ausser es ist WIRKLICH notwendig). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


C) Ja, es gibt Bosse, bei denen man abundzu mal ein bisschen auf Distanz gehen muss, jedoch hab ich noch keinen Boss getroffen, wo man als Nahkämpfer nur zu 65% dran sein kann (und gleichzeitig die Fernkämpfer 100% Dmg fahren können (ich will ja nicht die Existenz von Bossen abstreiten, die sich mal länger ne Auszeit gönnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), oder ohne andersweitig sich nützlich machen zu können ... 3te Phase bei Mimimiron ist man als Nahkämpfer ja auch mit den Adds gut beschäftigt zB ...)


DPS ist natürlich schon in gewissem Maße notwendig, aber ich seh das eigentlich auch so, dass "passende" DPS langen sollte (keiner braucht wirklich 3k dps in Naxx - in Ulduar biste aber auf der anderen Seite mit nur 3k dps evtl noch fehl am Platze (im 25er auf jedenfall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ))


----------



## theduke666 (26. Mai 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Es macht im Prinzip das gleiche wie Recount, nur wesentlich detaillierter, da es mehr aus dem Kampflog ausliest.
> Du *behauptest* durchgehend, dass Gesamtschaden bei einem Bosskampf nichts mit der DPS zu tun hat. Und das ist weiterhin Blödsinn.
> 
> X / Y = Z
> ...



Mein Gott, glaub doch selber weiter dran.

Es wird *NICHT* über den Gesamtkampf so berechnet, nur weil es DPS heisst, zumindest nicht von recount.

Schau Dir nächstes mal halt die Recountwerte in einem 25er Raid mal genauer an, bevor Du Dich hier weiter zum Affen machst.
Ausser in den letzten 6 Wochen hat sich was daran geändert, dann bin ich halt der Affe.
-.-


----------



## Lari (26. Mai 2009)

theduke666 schrieb:


> Schau Dir nächstes mal halt die Recountwerte in einem 25er Raid mal genauer an, bevor Du Dich hier weiter zum Affen machst.


Mit der Aussage wäre ich ganz vorsichtig... und wiederum nicht mehr als heiße Luft.
Man müsste in meine Milchmädchenrechnung jetzt noch einen Faktor a für Aktivität reinbringen, und sie wäre perfekt.


----------



## theduke666 (26. Mai 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Man müsste in meine Milchmädchenrechnung jetzt noch einen Faktor a für Aktivität reinbringen, und sie wäre perfekt.


Genau das, Milchmädchenrechnung...
.... wenn man von 100% Aktivität (geht garnicht) JEDES Spielers ausgeht, JEDER ist maximal gebuffed und haut ALLE Trinkets immer zur
rechten Zeit raus, trifft zu 100% eine perfekte Rotation, stirbt nicht, hat natürlich auch 0ms lag und ALLE haben IMMER
die gleiche Recountversion...
...und zwar ALLE auf dem Server, die nach DPS fragen oder gefragt werden.

DANN kann man die Zahlen annähernd mit dem zu erwartenden Gesamtschaden proportional setzen.
DAS meinte ich vorhin mit Wunschkonzert.


----------



## Raveneye (26. Mai 2009)

Und alle haben die gleichen CD Zeiten und der jeweilige Boss hat bei allen Arten die gleichen Resis.
Sowie die gleiche Anzahl an Mana für den jeweiligen Zeitraum zur Verfügung.... Ansonsten würde ein Sprinter gegen einen Marathonläufer antreten....


----------



## Lari (26. Mai 2009)

Es geht hier allerdings um DPS und Gesamtschaden eines Spielers während eines Bosskampfes. Was interessieren da Rotationen, Trinkets oder dergleichen?
Es ist weiterhn nicht möglich mit mittelmäßiger DPS hohen Gesamtschaden zu machen. Dafür müssten wie gesagt alle DDs mit höherer DPS während des Kampfes sterben.
Das ist reine Logik.


----------



## Leckerlie (26. Mai 2009)

früher war wow nicht so ein sport wie jetzt, man spielt das doch um mal dem leistungsdruck des alltags zu entfliehen und aufeinmal wird man schon in dem spiel unter druck gesetzt wie vom chef im büro.. das finde ich lächerlich, das suchen von top spielern via makro und ausgrenzen von eq schlechteren und unerfahreren... früher hats keinen interessiert, nach tausend wipes keiner geleavt und dann lag auch endlich der boss... da wars einfach chillig und alles wurd nicht so ernst genommen, heute ist das schlimmer als irgendwelche prüfungen oder  vorraussetzungen im realen leben...  Öö

schade eigentlich, die atmosphäre war soo entspannt... hat sich irgendwie verändert obwohl ich finde das lich king sehr gut geworden ist... (BC waren die meisten gebiete hässlig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )  obwohl das spiel selber besser wird verändert sich die community..


----------



## schmetti (26. Mai 2009)

Naja wenn man die Abfrage nach DPS nicht machen würde könnte man ja nicht jammern das alles viel zu einfach geworden ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Es sind nämlich eben die die sich immer über alles Beschweren und Sagen das alles zu einfach geworden ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (26. Mai 2009)

Alle diese Dinge sind ja nett und zutreffend. Doch diese kleinen Unschärfen heben sich einfach in über 90% (oder wohl noch mehr) der Fälle bei einem 5 Minuten Encounter einfach auf. Jeder hat mal Trinkets und paar CDs ready, jeder muss mal movement machen und hat deshalb keine "activity" usw. Insofern sehe ich überhaupt nicht, wie diese Argumente die Aussagekraft von Kampflogs nun gewaltig schmälern sollen. Datenreihen die offensichtlich aus dem Rahmen fallen kann der Mensch einfach ausscheiden.

Letztlich ist DPS interessant um zu wissen welche Skillung und Rotation theoretisch den höchsten Schadensouput bei bestimmten Klassen ermöglicht. Dafür stellt man sich an eine Puppe und geht von optimalen Bedingungen aus (statisch, 100% activity) und macht umfangreiche Tests. Nachher weiß man ok, bei der Kampflänge unter diesen Bedingungen ist diese Skillung einfach um 600 dps besser als eine andere.  Motivierte Spieler benutzen dann diese Skillungen um eben bei bestimmten Kämpfen den entcheidenden DMG mehr zu haben (Mimiron Hardmode hat zum Beispiel einen EnrageTimer, der sehr sehr viel Schaden von den einzelnen verlangt, auf den Kampf verteilt sollten Spieler dort nicht unter einen bestimmten DPS Wert fallen, da sonst ob der Phasenwechsel usw. es zeitlich einfach nicht möglich ist den Boss zu besiegen. Andererseits kannst natürlich auch sagen: jeder DD muss innerhalb von 7 Minuten soundsoviel Schaden(gesamt) machen - was aber genau auf dasselbe kommt) So ist das nunmal, das ist Mathematik und da gibts kein "feilschen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## callahan123 (26. Mai 2009)

Schöne Diskussion, wenn auch zum 120000000 Mal

Besonders schön ist die Tatsache, dass einige Leute nicht mal wissen, für was DPS steht und trotzdem die Fragen danach runter machen. (nein, die Abkürzung lang machen können alle, aber diese wirklich furchtbar schwierige Rechnung hinzukriegen, puhhh: sind doch nicht in der Schule hier, was?)

Drei Hauptklassen
Tank
Heiler
DD

Drei Aufgaben
den Boss am k****n halten
heilen
killen

Drei Fragen, die man deswegen stellt
was hälst du aus?
machst Heilung?
machst Schaden?

Drei Möglichkeiten wie man antworten kann
"Ne Menge,  bin critimmun, hab 38k Life und ne absolute Hackfresse für die Aggro"
"XY K Heal" (bin kein Heiler...)
"Ja, aber hallo, über 3,5k immer, am Boss könnens auch mal 5k sein, bei Thadd dann natürlich mehr"
(normalerweise geht es aber nur um deine durchschnittlichen dps an Bossen)

So, jetzt beschweren sich einige darüber, dass solche Fragen gestellt werden. Ist grundsätzlich auch ok, man muss jedoch das Ziel des Raids sehen. Wenn dich jemand fragt, wie gut du deinen Charakter spielst und einen Beweis (er kennt dich ja nicht) in Form einer solchen Zahl wissen will, dann bedeutet das wohl in den meisten Fällen, dass das Ziel des Raids ein möglichst schneller Run ist. 
Ist das grundsätzlich verkehrt? Nein! Ich für meinen Teil bin froh, Naxx an einem Abend unter 4 Stunden zu clearen, um mich danach entspannt aufs Sofa legen zu können. Vielleicht kommt ja noch ein netter Film oder so.

Ist es verkehrt Naxx von Mittwoch Mittag bis Dienstag Abend zu gehen? Nein, ist es nicht, wenn du Leute findest, die jeden Abend gerne so verbringen wollen - warum nicht? Natürlich gibt es zwischen "unter 4 Stunden" bis "eine ganze Woche" noch viele Möglichkeiten, aber ihr wisst schon was ich meine.

Wenn dich jemand nach deiner dps fragt und du dich bedrängt fühlst, dann ist dieser Raid einfach nichts für dich. Du solltest gleich ablehnen und dir - wenn noch nicht geschehen - Leute suchen, die in deinem Rhytmus spielen wollen.

Und mal so nebenbei, im richtigen Leben bekommt auch nur der beste Bewerber den Job - oder der mit Beziehungen. 
Werde besser in dem was du tust oder suche dir Freunde, die dich mitziehen bzw. auf deinem Level spielen wollen. 

Es gibt kein Problem namens DPS-Geilheit


----------



## ikarus275 (26. Mai 2009)

callahan123 schrieb:


> Wenn dich jemand nach deiner dps fragt und du dich bedrängt fühlst, dann ist dieser Raid einfach nichts für dich. Du solltest gleich ablehnen und dir - wenn noch nicht geschehen - Leute suchen, die in deinem Rhytmus spielen wollen.
> 
> Und mal so nebenbei, im richtigen Leben bekommt auch nur der beste Bewerber den Job - oder der mit Beziehungen.
> Werde besser in dem was du tust oder suche dir Freunde, die dich mitziehen bzw. auf deinem Level spielen wollen.
> ...



Richtig, endlich schreibts mal einer aus. Wir alle Leben in einer Leistungsgesellschaft. Wer die geforderte Leistung nicht bringt, wird aussortiert. Im RL und auch in WoW. Wer (aus welchen billigen Ausreden auch immer) nicht im Rahmen ist, darf sonstwo weiter rumgimpen, wenn er/sie/es dabei ihren Spielspaß hat, gerne. Aber der Rest will weiterkommen, und zwar ohne die Gimps.


----------



## Spectrales (26. Mai 2009)

Leute.. Dieses Thema ist schon so alt und ihr diskutiert noch immer wie wild darüber..

Sucht euch eine Casual Gilde und Gut ist..

Es gibt nun mal Raids, die was erreichen wollen und somit nur Leute mitnehmen die viel Schaden machen (logisch.. nicht?)

Dann gibts die Raids, die nicht vom Ehrgeiz getrieben werden sondern einfach nur das erreichen können was ihnen Spaß macht und sie nicht zu sehr fordert.. <3

Mfg


----------



## Gernulf (26. Mai 2009)

Roguetaylor schrieb:


> habt ihr nichts neues ausser *mimimi* dps ist halt wichtig um Bosse zu legen wen ihr Thaddi halt so gelegt habt GZ aber du brauchst Power um Bosse in Ulduar zu legen ist nun mal sound das macht auch den schwierigkeitsgrad aus . PUNKT



Schon erstaunlich das es jahrelang auch ohne DPS-Vergleich ging und der Spaß noch im Vordergrund stand anstatt der Statistik!


----------



## zkral (26. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Seufz...quäl ich mich auch mal zu ner Meinung, auch wenn die allseits schon bekannt ist.

Wenn die Leute meinen, die Instanzen sind zu einfach geworden, dann ist damit gemeint dass die Bosse in Nordend DMG-Bosse sind. Je mehr DMG der Raid macht, desto erfolgreicher ist er. Das war nicht immer so. Sunwell...schon beim ersten Boss wipen die meisten lvl 80er Raids, weil der Boss sich eben nicht durch reines draufkloppen besiegen lässt. Die Zwillinge in AQ40...Ich kann mich kaum noch erinnern nen AQ40 mit nem Randomraid geschafft zu haben. Die Bosse sind zu einfach weil das Teamplay auf drei Rollen begrenzt wurde: DD, Heiler, Tank. Die vielfältigen Aufgaben und Gruppenkoordinationen die man früher machen musste sind weggefallen. Und mal ehrlich. Thaddius, bei dem so viele Raids whipen, ist doch auch nur ein DMG-Boss. Und wer es nicht mal hinbekommt neben dem bisschen Tastendrücken auf seinen Debuff zu achten und dann entsprechend die Seiten zu wechseln - wie will der dann bitte rasch genug die Targets in ZG wechseln, wenn 4 Adds binnen 5 Sekunden down sein müssen und die dabei dooferweise unterschiedliche HP haben?

Und wenn ich schon am maulen bin: Wenn du dich früher vor einem Raid nicht vorab über die Bosskampftaktiken, insbesondere deine eigene Aufgabe, informiert hast, war das vermutlich dein letzter Raid mit der Gruppe. Heute ist es schon normal (ich spreche nicht von eingespielten Stammraids) dass vor jedem Boss sich jemand outet den nicht zu kennen, und dann wird wieder alles erklärt.

So, genug mimimi von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: im Begriff DMG-Bosse ist bereits enthalten dass bei diesen leider nur noch auf mehr-dps-mehr-hps geachtet werden muss...und damit steigt auch die empfundene Wichtigkeit des Schwanzometers. Schadeschade...


----------



## Raveneye (26. Mai 2009)

ikarus275 schrieb:


> Richtig, endlich schreibts mal einer aus. Wir alle Leben in einer Leistungsgesellschaft. Wer die geforderte Leistung nicht bringt, wird aussortiert. Im RL und auch in WoW. Wer (aus welchen billigen Ausreden auch immer) nicht im Rahmen ist, darf sonstwo weiter rumgimpen, wenn er/sie/es dabei ihren Spielspaß hat, gerne. Aber der Rest will weiterkommen, und zwar ohne die Gimps.




Eher so, wer im RL aussortiert wurde macht sein Glück in Wow  und sammelt Rubbelitems. ^^


----------



## Ramana (26. Mai 2009)

so siehts einfach aus und nicht anderster dem kann man einfach nix mehr hinzufügen


----------



## callahan123 (26. Mai 2009)

Leckerlie schrieb:


> früher war wow nicht so ein sport wie jetzt, man spielt das doch um mal dem leistungsdruck des alltags zu entfliehen und aufeinmal wird man schon in dem spiel unter druck gesetzt wie vom chef im büro.. das finde ich lächerlich, das suchen von top spielern via makro und ausgrenzen von eq schlechteren und unerfahreren... früher hats keinen interessiert, nach tausend wipes keiner geleavt und dann lag auch endlich der boss... da wars einfach chillig und alles wurd nicht so ernst genommen, heute ist das schlimmer als irgendwelche prüfungen oder  vorraussetzungen im realen leben...  Öö
> 
> schade eigentlich, die atmosphäre war soo entspannt... hat sich irgendwie verändert obwohl ich finde das lich king sehr gut geworden ist... (BC waren die meisten gebiete hässlig
> 
> ...




Ja nun, FRÜHER war das Spiel auch noch recht neu und selbst die besten Spieler waren noch nicht so gut wie sie es heute sind. Man konnte ja immerhin seid 2005 trainieren :-)

Und in dieser FRÜHEREN Zeit war es natürlich nicht nervig dauernd zu sterben. Als ich mit meinem ersten Char, einem Nachtelfen Druiden, 10 mal in dieser dämlichen Spinnenhöhle gestorben bin (das ist im Anfangsgebiet), da kam mir das auch relativ normal vor. War halt die Schwierigkeit des Spiels. Heute kann ich nicht verstehen WORAN ich da überhaupt gestorben bin...

Aber man verbessert doch seine Fähigkeiten und mal ganz ehrlich: zu sagen, dass es nicht nervig war, in einem 40er Raid - wenn er denn mal aufgebaut war - dauernd zu whipen mit dem Risiko, dass der Raid in den darauffolgenden Tagen nicht mehr zustande kommt, gehört meines Erachtens nach in die Schublade Verdrängung. In jedem SPIEL will man auch das Ende erreichen, für diese MMOs bedeutet das für mich den aktuellen Oberschurken zu legen, ob das nun Illidan ist, Metal Gear Rex oder Darth Vader. Gut, muss nicht sofort sein, ich whipe mich auch gerne wochen- oder monatelang zu denen durch, aber dann doch bitte schön mit Leuten, die auf der gleichen Ebene spielen, menschlich und auch technisch.

Diese Diskussion gibt es seit es diese Spiele gibt. Seid man die Möglichkeit hat, mit fremden Menschen in einer Gruppe zu spielen. Es hat weder jeder das gleiche Umfeld noch die gleiche Erfahrung, zusammengefasst den gleichen Spielrhytmus.

Deswegen gibt es Gilden, damit man mit Gleichgesinnten ans Ziel kommt. Der Endcontent des Spiels ist nicht für Solospieler ausgelegt.


----------



## Maladin (26. Mai 2009)

Thread zur Prüfung geperrt .. ich bitte um Geduld.

Thread wieder geöffnet. Ich habe den gesamten PServer Mist entfernt. So etwas wird auf buffed.de nicht geduldet.

/wink maladin


----------



## Super PePe (26. Mai 2009)

wieviel dps braucht man für flick 10er bei 6dds und 2 tanks? einfache mathematik! los gogogo ausrechnen 
also wer hier unter 14k dps hat, braucht gar net mitreden, daher
So long, and thanks for al the fish


----------



## Dexron (26. Mai 2009)

Super schrieb:


> wieviel dps braucht man für flick 10er bei 6dds und 2 tanks? einfache mathematik! los gogogo ausrechnen
> also wer hier unter 14k dps hat, braucht gar net mitreden, daher
> So long, and thanks for al the fish




noch 2 healer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




btw: (flick / 10mann * 6dd) + 2 Tanks * PI = x
       (x - 2 heal) * supernoob 14k DPS = y
       y teilt man nun nur noch durch die anzahl der gildenmitglieder die dem raid nicht bewohnen und erhält nun so die etwaigen DPS-SOLL-WERTE


----------



## Super PePe (26. Mai 2009)

Dexron schrieb:


> noch 2 healer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mensch ich war schon aus dem thread und da haust du so ein spruch raus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (26. Mai 2009)

ein F U R Y - Krieger? der fährt ja selbst kaum 3k oO
und btw, dps wird überbewertet ja, wie könnte ich manchmal selbst fast 1k dps weniger als die kerle unter mir haben?^^
und zudem: AoE grps is absolute verfälschung der dps, wenn man selbst nicht genug hat, bzw. nur aoes die auf bestimme nazahl von mobs gehn... und dennoch kommts ja so auf die gesamt dps oftmal an im ganzen raid oO


----------



## Nimeroth (26. Mai 2009)

Gernulf schrieb:


> Schon erstaunlich das es jahrelang auch ohne DPS-Vergleich ging und der Spaß noch im Vordergrund stand anstatt der Statistik!



Das ist so nicht richtig. Früher wurde ganz einfach ein gewisser Epic-Stand erwaret. Kara Markenrun? Klar, aber bitte erst ab 6 Epic Teilen.
Das hat so lange funktioniert, wie man die Epics nicht nachgeworfen bekommen hat, und diese als Indikator für ein Gewisses spielerisches
Können genommen wurden.

Als die Epic Schwemme allerdings losging, war das ganze nichtmehr machbar. Also wurde eine andere Einheit gewählt um zumindest grob
das Niveau des fremden Gruppenmitglieds einschätzen zu können.

Sind wir mal ehrlich, was muss denn ein DD heute noch machen ausser Dmg (von den drei Mob Gruppen in Ulduar mal abgesehen) ?
Richtig, nix! Toll, der Schami kann jetzt froschen, wurd auch mal Zeit. Bloss blöd, daß das gar nimmer notwendig ist, weil Dmg > All.

Ich finde, hier wurde es ganz gut ausgedrückt:



> Wenn dich jemand nach deiner dps fragt und du dich bedrängt fühlst, dann ist dieser Raid einfach nichts für dich. Du solltest gleich ablehnen und dir - wenn noch nicht geschehen - Leute suchen, die in deinem Rhytmus spielen wollen.
> 
> Und mal so nebenbei, im richtigen Leben bekommt auch nur der beste Bewerber den Job - oder der mit Beziehungen.
> Werde besser in dem was du tust oder suche dir Freunde, die dich mitziehen bzw. auf deinem Level spielen wollen.
> ...



Entweder man will mitmachen bei einem schnellen Run, dann muss man eben auch die Anforderungen erfüllen, oder man mags gemütlich, dann sucht man sich was in der Richtung oder organisiert einfach mal selbst was. Jeder hat die Möglichkeit so zu spielen wie er will. Nur muss man dann halt ab und an auch mal damit klar kommen dass andere in der Gruppe auch nicht mehr beitragen können/wollen zum Vorwärtskommen.

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Akollos (26. Mai 2009)

dps ist schon wichtig allerdings net das wichtigste
und vorallem kein grund den raid zu leaven, der warri is schon irgwie dreist


----------



## Gierdre (26. Mai 2009)

Genau der Mist, den Ihr hier alle schreibt, lässt mich einen großen Bogen um jede Hero Ini und Schlachtzug machen...
Hab auch noch nie verstanden, was so spassig ist zu 25 oder 40 auf einen Boss rumzukloppen...
Jeder wisper mitzukommen wird dankend abgelehnt...
Jedem das seine...


----------



## OlleSchnepfe (26. Mai 2009)

Voll das nervige Thema und der Witz daran ist das so ziemlich ALLE die hier ihren Senf dazu abgeben sich darstellen als wüssten sie nicht um was es geht.

Das aber 99% von euch Recount permanent am laufen hat und sich mehr auf die Daten konzentriert als auf Bosskämpfe und sonstiges sieht man fast täglich.

Mich würde mal interessieren wie ihr euch im richtigen Leben vor anderen Menschen darstellt und Repräsentiert.
Nehmen wir mal an ihr werdet zum Vorstellungsgespräch eingeladen und ihr würdet das benehmen was ihr in WoW an den Tag legt dort auch anwenden.

Heist also wenn der Chef ^Guten Tag^ sagt kommt von euch die Antwort ^Lol du kacknoob f... dich lern erst mal dein Char spielen und wieviel dps fährst du^.

Was mit euch jugendlichen heutzutage los ist das werde ich nie verstehen.Ihr wollt obercoole Gangster sein könnt aber nicht mal ein Wort zusammensetzen ohne Rechtschreibfehler.

Wieviele von euch können das kürzel DPS vollständig und ohne Fehler aufschreiben? Jeder zweite oder dritte vielleicht?


Na herzlichen Glückwunsch und ihr seid Deutschlands Zukunft........

Verderbt ruhig auch weiter jedem neuen WoW spieler die Lust und den Spaß am Spiel damit sie auch irgendwann mal sich genauso benehmen wie ihr.


----------



## Elicios (26. Mai 2009)

OlleSchnepfe.. wie kommst Du darauf, dass die Jugend den Unterschied zwischen der Ingame-Sprachkultur und die des wirklichen Lebens nicht kennt?  Versuch doch mal selber an deinem Bild der Jugend gegenüber zu schrauben, und tolerant deinen Mitmenschen gegenüber zu sein!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, wenn Menschen wie Du das „bisherige“ Deutschland darstellen, blicke ich optimistisch in die Zukunft!


----------



## Tamîkus (26. Mai 2009)

dps ist ein scheissdreck und net alles im spiel nur weil man viel dps fährt ist man kein guter spielr mein Dk hat noch teilweise blaues eq und fährt weniger dps als mein eulen twink der so full epic ist aber mahct mehr dmg

dps ist nur ein schwanzvergleich im spiel wer mehr hat desto besser


----------



## Müllermilch (26. Mai 2009)

Wie kann man wegen so nem Mist einen Thread aufmachen?Sollche Affen treff ich täglich doch mein Weg muss weiter gehn......Ist doch vollkommen egal wenn der den raid geleaved hat nur weil er meint jeder Pfosten müsse 4500 DPS fahren.Das kann dir doch so am A**** vorbei gehen,mein Gott wieder ein Idiot mehr dem was nich gepasst hat.(Sich eine Gilde zu suchen,ist das beste Mittel Idioten aus dem Weg zu gehen) Wenn jeder DD bis zum Ende des Kampfes überlebt reichen 3000 DPS genauso.....hoffe du bist jetzt zufrieden,hab dir bestätigt das DPS nicht ALLES ist.

Viel Erfolg noch bei den Raids....


----------



## Benrok (26. Mai 2009)

In Hero Inni Raids ist sowas übertrieben.
Wenn man ein paar Sachen aus Hero Innis hat ist Naxx auch kein Problem, da sollte jederDepp genug dmg machen können.
In Ulduar aber ist Dps für Raids wichtig um zu analysieren wie gut jeder Spieler seine Klasse beherrscht und was man noch verbessern kann.
Diese Schwanzvergleich Scheiße bei Random Raids etc ist unnötig !


----------



## callahan123 (26. Mai 2009)

@olleschnepfe


Ich deute deinen Beitrag mal so: du gehst davon aus, dass 99% der Leute in diesem Thread realitätsfremde deutsche jugendliche Legastheniker sind, die sich durch blosses Vergleichen von missverstandenen Spielergebnissen definieren und daher ein vernünftiges Miteinander gerade für Neulinge (wie dich?) erschweren?

Na dann rate ich dir einfach mal diesen Thread von vorne bis hinten zu lesen - ein Versäumnis, welches man sehr oft bei einigen Beitragen in verschiedensten Foren erahnen kann. Du wirst feststellen, dass die an sich schon übertriebenen 99% drastisch sinken werden.

Und so nebenbei: DEINE Erfahrungen gelten nicht für alle Spieler, stell dir das mal vor!


----------



## Lari (26. Mai 2009)

OlleSchnepfe schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren wie ihr euch im richtigen Leben vor anderen Menschen darstellt und Repräsentiert.
> Nehmen wir mal an ihr werdet zum Vorstellungsgespräch eingeladen und ihr würdet das benehmen was ihr in WoW an den Tag legt dort auch anwenden.


Lass mich kurz überlegen...
"Ich leite und koordiniere, sowie organisiere Gruppen von 25 Personen. Bereite diese Treffen bis ins kleinste Details vor, auch wenn ich deswegen mal etwas mehr arbeiten muss als andere. Desweiteren bin ich äußerst teamfähig, zielorientiert und lerne schnell aus Fehlern. Ich versuche immer das bestmögliche aus mir rauszuholen, ..."
Ich finde es klingt gut... weiß garnicht, was du hast.


----------



## Xydor (26. Mai 2009)

@ Gierdre
... es wird nichts großartiges von Spielern verlangt, nur bezweifel ich, dass du in der Kreisliga der WoW-Welt angekommen bist (deine 2 Skillungen (&Glyphen) (71-0-0 bzw 0-0-71 lassen einfach erkennen, dass du dir beim Skillen 0 Gedanken dazu gemacht hast - die Specs sind weder im PvP noch im PvE sinnvoll oder nachvollziehbar), drunter wird es tatsächlich maximal frustrierend in Heros und Raidinis (wobei du ja nichtmal in Wotlk (und fast in ganz BC) die Inis auf normal gesehn hast: dafür, dass du annähernd 0 PvE-Erfahrung hast (zumindest mit dem Char), bist du ziemlich übertrieben dagegen (man soll nicht immer gegen alles schimpfen, was man nicht kennt ...)).


----------



## Scrätcher (26. Mai 2009)

OlleSchnepfe schrieb:


> Voll das nervige Thema und der Witz daran ist das so ziemlich ALLE die hier ihren Senf dazu abgeben sich darstellen als wüssten sie nicht um was es geht.
> 
> Das aber 99% von euch Recount permanent am laufen hat und sich mehr auf die Daten konzentriert als auf Bosskämpfe und sonstiges sieht man fast täglich.



Natürlich ist es nur ein Spiel und man soll Spaß daran haben!

Und ja bei uns läuft Recount auch immer im Hintergrund! Nicht wegen dem "oh lol schaut mal wie megahammermässig Dps ich fahre!!!!"

sondern wegen dem: "Ich hab ein Zweitequip Furor und mich interessiert es dann am Schluß ob ich mich verbessert habe!"

Für die meisten Instanzen ist das völlig egal! Aber geh mal in einen Raid! Es gibt genügend "Hindernisse" die eben nicht ohne genügend DPS überwunden werden!

In Nax kannste das sogar wunderbar ohne Recount an den Gargoyles testen! Die Heilen sich wieder hoch wenn sie nicht schnell genug fallen! Also sollte man doch zumindestens genug DPS haben um sie umzuhauen oder nicht?

Ist das jetzt in deinen Augen egoistisch? Dann drehen wir den Spieß doch mal um: Da kommt ein Char daher und sagt: "Hallo ich bin neu und will mit!" Ich habe keine Schulterverzauberungen weil es mir zu doof ist für die Söhne Hodirs ruf zu farmen! Mein Equip ist noch komplett grün! 

ABER DAS MACHT JA NICHTS! IHR KÖNNT MICH JA KOMPENSIEREN! DANN MÜßT IHR EUCH HALT MEHR ANSTRENGEN WEIL ICH SO SCHLECHT BIN! UND WENN ZEUG FÄLLT HAB ICH JA WOHL MIT MEINEM SCHLECHTEN EQUIP FIRST NEED! IHR MÜßT DAS VERSTEHEN! MEHR ZEIT WILL ICH NICHT INVESTIEREN ABER DEN RAID TROTZDEM SEHEN!

ACH JA: HAT VON EUCH NOCH EINER TRÄNKE? ZUM FARMEN BIN ICH AUCH ZU FAUL!


----------



## Panaku (26. Mai 2009)

DPS is wichtig, da kann man nunmal nichts machen, ich erlebe oft genug randomraids die keinen einzigen boss in naxx tot bekommen weil einfach dmg fehlt, und wenn flickwerk in enrage geht und noch über 20% life hat dann is da irgendwas schief gelaufen, und kleiner tipp, an den heilern und tanks liegt es nich.

----

und dps is wohl ein grund um die gruppe zu leaven, kleine geschichte die am vor wenigen tagen geschehen ist:

tausendwinter gewonnen, einer sucht ein gruppe für für: "archa 25er (archa zuerst)" , da ich noch keine id hatte und ich so kurz vor reset keine gruppe finden werde die emalon packt bin ich mal rein in gruppe. 15min später lag auch dann archavon, ich einziger DK (oh ein wunder ist geschehen) und er droppt 3 teile für DK (muss mein glückstag gewesen sein), der raidleiter schiebt mir direkt alles zu. dann kommt die frage: "sollen wir noch archa versuchen?", ein kurzer blick auf ein tolles addon das sich recount nennt zeigt mir das wir einige DDs haben die unter 2,5k dps fahren (die magische grenze bei Emalon) und die meisten davon fahren sogar unter 2k...wie jeder weiß is bei emalon dmg gefragt, und wenn 8 personen diesen dmg nicht liefern dann hat das ganze keinen sinn. die meisten der gruppe sind für ein weiter machen, ich verabschiede mich höfflich da ich keine lust habe nach 4 wipes erneut festzustellen was ich schon längst festgestellt habe.

kaum bin ich aus der gruppe werd ich angewhispert und mir wird gesagt wie scheiße es von mir ist zu gehen nachdem ich 3 teile abgestaubt habe, jetzt dürft ihr raten auf welchem platz im dmg dieser dd stand

-----

jetzt nochmal an die ganzen die meinen das kurz überfliegen zu müssen und dann zu flamen:

-es wurde von anfang an gesagt das emalon optional ist

-ich kann nichts dafür das ich der einzige dk bin und somit 3 teile bekomme, was mir im übrigen kaum was gebracht hat denn 2 teile waren pvp und ich kein pvpler bin und das einzige pve teil das droppte hatte ich eh schon

-emalon mit dieser gruppe unschaffbar ist


----------



## callahan123 (26. Mai 2009)

"jetzt nochmal an die ganzen die meinen das kurz überfliegen zu müssen und dann zu flamen:..."

Ein gutes Beispiel, um einigen Leuten klar zu machen, dass man differenziert an die Sache heran gehen muss.

Versucht doch einfach mal zu verstehen, dass andere Spieler andere Erfahrungen machen, die zum Teil sogar zu Tatsachen für diese Spieler werden. Wenn der Krieger bei Thad meint 4,5K müssen sein, dann ist es möglich, dass er das nicht anders durch seine Gilde kennt. Gut, man könnte jetzt spekulieren, ob er damit nicht sogar recht hatte, denn durch den Debuff - oder besser Buff - vom Boss fährt man ja auch mehr oder weniger doppelten Schaden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Panaku
Ist absolut verständlich soweit du dich wirklich vernünftig verabschiedet und nochmals kurz der Gruppe den Grund VOR dem Leaven genannt hattest. Viele Spieler wissen einfach in solchen Situationen nicht, warum jemand die Gruppe verlässt, weil sie den Boss nicht kennen und noch nie vor der Schwierigkeit standen, die Adds in 10 Sekunden runter zu kloppen. Das ist wie ich meine auch der Hauptgrund für solche Threads, es fehlt einfach an Hintergrundwissen, wer bereits 30mal in Naxx war, weiß einfach worauf es ankommt. Natürlich ist es nicht nötig, dass jeder DD gleich gut ist, einen rekordverdächtigen Schaden fahren muss. Es kann eine Menge kompensiert werden. Das Problem ist oftmals eher die Zeit, viele Spieler können nicht mehr als 4 Stunden spielen, weil sie zu jung sind und ins Bett müssen, früh morgens arbeiten, keine Konzentration mehr haben und was sonst noch. Es besteht ein ständiges Risiko, dass jemand den Raid verlässt und dadurch eine für alle nervige Unterbrechung entsteht. Wenn dann gerade einer der Top-DDs geht wird es schwierig den zu kompensieren, daher versucht man gleich mit relativ guten Leuten zu gehen.

Wie bereits mehrfach gesagt, sucht eine passende Gilde bei der es klare Regeln gibt. Spart euch eure Randomerfahrungen, habe ich auch genug negative, aber ich habe mich auch bewusst darauf eingelassen.


----------



## OlleSchnepfe (26. Mai 2009)

Elicios schrieb:


> OlleSchnepfe.. wie kommst Du darauf, dass die Jugend den Unterschied zwischen der Ingame-Sprachkultur und die des wirklichen Lebens nicht kennt?  Versuch doch mal selber an deinem Bild der Jugend gegenüber zu schrauben, und tolerant deinen Mitmenschen gegenüber zu sein!
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch, wenn Menschen wie Du das „bisherige" Deutschland darstellen, blicke ich optimistisch in die Zukunft!




Spiele ich WoW um mir gezwungenermaßen diese mißerable Ingame Sprachkultur anzueignen? NEIN

Respektlosigkeit ist mittlerweile ein sehr großes Thema falls es dir noch nicht aufgefallen ist.Sich hinter Fantasy Charakteren verstecken und dann die Sau raus lassen.Wie würdest du das nennen frag ich dich?

Und was du unter dem Wort -Toleranz- verstehst würde mich auch interessieren,in einem Land wo das niedermachen anderer Mitbürger an der Tagesordnung ist.


----------



## iqHunter-Gilneas (26. Mai 2009)

Roguetaylor schrieb:


> du brauchst Power um Bosse in Ulduar zu legen ist nun mal sound das macht auch den schwierigkeitsgrad aus . PUNKT



Also ich wär gern mal in dem selben ulduar wie du wo man nur bosse schnell genug klopfen muss ohne movement, heal, taktik oder dergleichen =D
DPS is für viele Bosse grade in Ulduar nich sehr entscheidend, wenn die dds keine movementkrüppel sin und bis zum ende leben kommt man da schon durch wenn mans einmal raus hat


----------



## LonelyDay01 (26. Mai 2009)

Dps sind zwar auch bissle wichtig aber meiner menung nach nur 000000.1% wen das tam play nicht stimmt die leute die anweisungen nicht befolgen gibt es immer wipes hatten damals als fun illi als er genurtf wurde mal so aus spaß alle in der gilde die es noch hattn ihr alltes t3 ausgebackt zu illi hin und ihn so down gehaun also ich find nicht das dps so wichtig is wer das in /2 herumspamt hatt keinen skill und weiß auch nicht was nen richtiger raid ist


----------



## callahan123 (26. Mai 2009)

OlleSchnepfe schrieb:


> Spiele ich WoW um mir gezwungenermaßen diese mißerable Ingame Sprachkultur anzueignen? NEIN
> 
> Respektlosigkeit ist mittlerweile ein sehr großes Thema falls es dir noch nicht aufgefallen ist.Sich hinter Fantasy Charakteren verstecken und dann die Sau raus lassen.Wie würdest du das nennen frag ich dich?
> 
> Und was du unter dem Wort -Toleranz- verstehst würde mich auch interessieren,in einem Land wo das niedermachen anderer Mitbürger an der Tagesordnung ist.



Wem fehlt hier jetzt eigentlich der Bezug zur Realität?
Das Niedermachen anderer Mitbürger ist eine uralte menschliche Tradition, ob jetzt böswillig oder nur satirisch. 

ABER: ich denke jeder weiß, WAS du eigentlich meinst, das Problem an deinen beiden Beiträgen ist nur die absolute Verallgemeinerung und eine völlig überzogene ultra-pessimistische Sicht der Dinge ohne einen einzigen Funken Augenzwinkern, was nicht nur sehr polarisierend wirkt - es scheint dich auch als griesgrämigen gefühlt missverstandenen Spieler hinzustellen, welcher sich ungerecht behandelt fühlt und mit der aktuellen Realtität nicht umzugehen vermag. 

Warum spielst du WoW? Vielleicht weil es dir Spaß macht? Dann hoffe ich du hast eine funktionierende Gilde, alle anderen respektlosen Dumpfbacken auf ignore packen und durchatmen. Ist doch nichts dabei.

btw: Thema dps...


----------



## iqHunter-Gilneas (26. Mai 2009)

Gregorius schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne die Instanzen und Encounter sehen, Spass in diesen Instanzen mit netten Leuten haben


Darüber dass du die Raids nich siehst kannst du dich doch jetz wirklich nich beschweren, das is doch ne ganz normale sache aus dem leben worüber du dich "beschwerst". Als Beispiel: Ich wär gern Profi in dem Sport XY, darin gut zu werden dauert mir aber zu lange deswegen lass ichs, du willst gerne die raids von innen sehn, willst aber die zeit nich investieren, also wirds nix.

Wenn Blizz jeden Raid für jeden Spieler zugänglich machen würde der auch nur 2 ma die woche spielt, was tun dann die die jeden Tag spielen weil sie Spaß am Endgame haben? Entweder man investiert mehr Zeit in sein Hobby um mehr davon mitzukriegen oder man lässt es und kriegt das mit was man eben für die investierte zeit mitkriegt


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (26. Mai 2009)

Ich hab noch nicht alles gelesen. Muss aber etwas zu denen was sagen, die meinen, wer die höchsten dps hat, hat auch de höchsten gesamtdmg. Ich war mal mit meinem Wl  bei einem Boss (weiss gerade nicht mehr bei welchem) 3. oder 4. in der dps rangliste. In der Gesamtschadensliste aber mit Abstand 1.( Unser Dmgmeter-Poster, postet immer beides   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 
Und Gildenintern ist es meistens eh Wurscht wie gut man war, da man, wenn man schlecht ist, sowieso meistens zum Equipen mitgenommen wird. Bei Rnds wird man meistens gekickt oder die hälfte des Raids geht nach dem 2. Wipe alleine aus der Gruppe, weil sie nicht mit solchen boons zusammen sein wollen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (26. Mai 2009)

> Schon erstaunlich das es jahrelang auch ohne DPS-Vergleich ging und der Spaß noch im Vordergrund stand anstatt der Statistik!



Verstehe ich nicht. Bei uns war damals in Vanilla Molten Core und BWL DamageMeters schon absolut üblich um Schaden, Heilung und dergleichen zu überprüfen. Der Unterschied liegt wohl eher darin, dass es damals überhaupt keine Random raids gab (zumindest nicht bei uns am server), denn die hätten ca. 2h beim ersten Trashmob gewhiped und dann aufgegeben.

Außerdem gab es keine Heroic Inis usw. Von daher glaube ich, dass die Community einfach stärker gespalten war in Raider (und die haben definitiv auch schon in Molten Core ihre Skillungen optimiert, DPS optimiert usw.) sowie alle anderen WoW Spieler die eben kein aktives raiden in einer Gilde betrieben haben (oder eben erst sehr viel später als der Content "generft" war und man durch "overgear" sowieso alles legen konnte).

Heutzutage ist Naxx für alle 80er selbst mit teilweise blauen Sachen absolut zugänglich auch im random Raid und somit betreffen diese Themen, worüber früher eher nur Raidkreise diskutiert haben plötzlich sehr viel mehr Spieler.


----------



## GreenIsaac (26. Mai 2009)

Slavery schrieb:


> Lies dir doch erstmal die 12.000.000 Threads über das Thema durch, vielleicht findest du genau das "mimimimimi", dass du suchst.
> 
> Aber Glückwunsch zum Thread.
> 
> ...




Immer dieser gewhine "mimimi da gibt es schon 100 Threads dazu wo alle weinen" -_- baaaah...

Hat mich in WoW auch immer genervt. Ey wieviel DPS fährst du? Was olololol neeeee... War aber auch erst so krass seid WotLK. Das Addon hat das Spiel halt irgendwie put gemacht -.-


----------



## The Future (26. Mai 2009)

Nach dem 12001 Threat der gestern schon gestellt wurde und davor und davor und davor und davor und davor und davor und davor und davor und davor und davor und davor nur um eine nThreat zu erstellen der davor vor einem anderen und davor dps Threat kommt.


Habe ich grundsätzlich innerhalb 1er minute mein gesammtes leben geändert und habe mich umentschieden dank dir.


----------



## Zanny (26. Mai 2009)

Die leute die gegen Dmg-Meter sind befinden sich dort auch meist im unteren Bereich :x


----------



## Greka (26. Mai 2009)

Es gibt die tolle Funktion bei Recount die nennt sich "Aktivität" wenn da jemand nicht im "schnitt" ist, wird er gekickt. Wieviel DPS man fährt ist für mich als Raidleiter uninteressant.
Hitcap, ZM, AP etc muss stimmen, dann stimmt auch der rest. 
DPS ist zur Mode geworden, seit dem alle meinen sie wären die "größten". net falsch verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber seit WotLK lagen für alle Spieler die was erreichen wollten die Karten gleich. Die einen haben es geschafft, die anderen werden es aus unterschiedlichen Gründen nicht schaffen. Meine Vermutung ist da die Lootgeilheilt sowie die Naivität einiger Spieler. 
Wer mich fragt wieviel DPS ich fahre, gebe ich keine Antwort und lehne die Gruppeneinladung direkt ab.


----------



## Zanny (26. Mai 2009)

Greka schrieb:


> Hitcap, ZM, AP etc muss stimmen, dann stimmt auch der rest.


Leider hab ich da oft andere Erfahrungen gemacht. 
Was hilft dir das nötige Eq wenn da ein verplanter Kerl vorm Rechner sitzt der keinen Plan von Rotation usw hat.


----------



## Antonio86 (26. Mai 2009)

Zanny schrieb:


> Die leute die gegen Dmg-Meter sind befinden sich dort auch meist im unteren Bereich :x


Nein! Genau das Gegenteil! Leute die Recount nur zum kontrollieren von Missis usw benutzt ,sind meistens ganz oben! Und die die ständig auf Dps schauen sind meistens unten und wenn sie mal in der Top 3 kommen kommt dann "olollolo ihr seit noobs nicht ma 4,5k dps" Bei so Leute ist das beste Kick,Flames und Igno dann ist endlich Ruhe!


----------



## the-King_of-Wow (26. Mai 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Thaddius... *schwärm*
> 7,7k DPS... *schwärm*
> 
> Und im übrigen: oft genug in randoms gemerkt, dass ein Thaddius im 25er doch relativ zügig Enrage gehen kann... ;D


Sry für die dumme Frage ^^ was heisst eigentlich "In Enrage gehen"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:Ahhh sry ist mir gerade wieder eingefallen ^^


----------



## Greka (26. Mai 2009)

Zanny schrieb:


> Leider hab ich da oft andere Erfahrungen gemacht.
> Was hilft dir das nötige Eq wenn da ein verplanter Kerl vorm Rechner sitzt der keinen Plan von Rotation usw hat.


mag sein, aber da weiß ich auch mich durchzusetzten


----------



## gleet (27. Mai 2009)

Roguetaylor schrieb:


> habt ihr nichts neues ausser *mimimi* dps ist halt wichtig um Bosse zu legen wen ihr Thaddi halt so gelegt habt GZ aber du brauchst Power um Bosse in Ulduar zu legen ist nun mal sound das macht auch den schwierigkeitsgrad aus . PUNKT



Also genau das macht nicht den Schwierigkeitsgrad aus, viel DPS fahren UIIIII, wichtig wichtig. Also was ich zum Thema DPS sagen kann ist folgendes. Früher war es nicht zwingend nötig extrem hohen DPS zu haben, sondern die Taktik eines Bosses zu beherrschen. Movement, Skill und Spielverständnis war wichtiger als irgendwelche Psyeudo-Imba-DDs. Aber da Blizzard das ganze Spiel eh zunehmend immer weiter verkorkst wird es für die meisten immer wichtiger, hoch im "Penis-Meter" zu sein. Mag sein das der DPS an Bedeutung gewonnen hat weil die meisten Bosse enragen. Wär ja auch Spannend wenns einige machen würden aber gleich alle? Das hat aber meiner Meinung nach etwas damit zu tun das Blizzard einfach keine neuen oder innovativen Ideen mehr zum Bosskampfverlauf hat. Es zählt eh nur noch "Imbatolle Epics" von irgendwelchen Lowbossen abzusahnen und damit andere Lowbosse zu legen. Die Spieler werden nur noch mit etwas besseren Drops geködert um ihren achso spielwichtigen DPS Output und ihre Gier nach dem längeren Penis zu befriedigen. Ich finde es mittlerweile einfach nur noch peinlich und traurig was mit so einem schönen Spiel passiert ist. 




Draki/Jaba schrieb:


> Jo das ist leider das Problem, was viele von diesen Hippies nicht sehen. "Peace Bruder, ist doch nur ein Spiel und ich spiele wie ich es für richtig halte. Ich mache nur 800 DPS aber hauptsache es macht Spaß"
> 
> Sobald es einen Enrage-Timer gibt, sind die DDs gefordert. Da gibt es keine Ausreden, da zählt nur der Schaden. Wer den nicht bringt, darf sich nicht wundern, wenn er ausgetauscht wird!



Ja tauscht sie am besten alle aus......... Hmmm komisch ich habe gedacht das ein Spiel in erster Linie Spass machen soll aber war dann doch wohl nur ein Gerücht Oo. Diese sogenannten "Hippies" sind vielleicht auch Noobs oder ich nenne sie mal lieber Anfänger und/oder haben noch kein Plan von Rotationen etc. aber sie wissen wenigstens warum sie das Spiel spielen.... um Spass zu haben (wo immer der sich auch versteckt hat)!


Ach kein Plan, Buht mich aus oder whatever, ist mir egal. Ich weiss wovon ich rede und rege mich auch über keine der sinnlosen Comments auf, die von irgendwelchen möchtegern "Pr094m0rn" kommen, die noch von Mami gestillt werden und meinen die seien die größten, weil sie ach so toll equipt sind und meinen sie sind jetzt den Größten weil sie 1 oder 2 Jahre zocken. Epics haben und posen kann jeder. Wie schon erwähnt wird das Spiel immer weiter verkorkst und verliert immer mehr an Reiz (wenn dieser überhaupt noch vorhanden ist). Der größte Witz sind eh die Heroischen Instanzen. Da hat sichs Blizzard schön einfach gemacht. Ist schon spannend immer und immerwieder das gleiche Szenario zu spielen wobei die Gegner ein bisschen mehr HP haben... O.O

Bla Bli Blub.... wayne interessierts


----------



## Teloban (27. Mai 2009)

Aaalso, zunächst mal sehe ich das so, dass man die Qualität von DD´s schon eindeutig am Schaden messen kann.

Man muss allerdings einiges dabei beachten:

Die Ausrüstung des DD´s
Zwischen Nahkampf und Fernkampf- DD´s unterscheiden (Nahkämpfer können bei einigen Bossen oder Trash nicht das Maximum fahren , da sie immer mal wieder weglaufen müssen)
Welchen Zusatznutzen der Raid durch den DD hat (Buffs, Fähigkeiten die allen zugute kommen, etc.)
Wie oft ist derjenige durch einen direkten Fehler am Wipe des Raids beteiligt?
Macht derjenige einfach nur sturen Schaden auf das derzeitige Hauptziel oder kümmert er sich auch darum, dass Adds vom Heiler wegkommen?
Kann der DD heilen und setzt er in der Not diese Fähigkeit auch ein oder fährt er blind bis zum endgültigen Wipe Schaden?
Diese Liste lässt sich erweitern...
Erst wenn man all diese Faktoren berücksichtigt, kann man einen DD eigentlich sinnvoll bewerten.
Einfach sich den Schaden anzuschauen und sich ein Bild zu machen ist nicht objektiv genug.


Nun zur Frage ob viel Schaden wichtig ist:

Zunächst ist da mal der Raserei-Timer der Bosse, welcher mit zuwenig Schaden nicht oder nur knapp eingehalten werden kann. Dies ist ein von Blizz geschaffenes simples Instrument, um Spieler davon abzuhalten, sofort in die höchsten Instanzen zu gehen. Klingt billig, ja - ist aber eben so. Also muss man sich auch als DD daran halten.
Ich habe auch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Kämpfe gefährlicher werden, je länger sie dauern. Einfach weil die Fehlerquote mit der Zeit generell höher wird.
Man spart viel Zeit, wenn der Schaden höher ist. Zeit die man anderweitig zur Verfügung hat, zB für genaue Absprachen vor den Bosskämpfen.
Ergo: Viel Schaden ist einfach das Öl im Getriebe. Es hilft das Ganze am Laufen zu halten.
Es kann demnach schon sinnvoll sein, von den Leuten zu verlangen, dass sie sich erst einmal bessere Ausrüstung farmen, damit der Schaden besser zu der Gruppe passt.
Wenn man ein frischer 80er ist, kann man noch so gut spielen, man macht etwa nur die Hälfte des Schadens, wie jemand, der seine Ausrüstung aus heroischen Instanzen hat.

Natürlich ist es imho viel wichtiger dass man die Bosstaktik aus dem Effeff kennt und genau weiss, wann man was zu tun hat.


Und zu den Chatmeldungen: "Nur mit XXXXX DPS" - Es ist doch wie draußen auf dem Arbeitsmarkt. Solange es Leute gibt, welche diese Kriterien erfüllen, müssen eben alle anderen erst mal zurückstehen. Dies finde ich ganz normal. Denn man braucht einfach ein erstes Auswahlkriterium, noch *bevor* man denjenigen spielen gesehen hat. Wenn derjenige dann nicht spielen kann, kann man ihn immer noch austauschen. Wie schon angesprochen: Je mehr Schaden umso einfacher werden die Instanzen. Ist doch nur nachvollziehbar, dass man am liebsten nur hochklassige DD´s dabei hat, oder?


Schlussbemerkung: Ich habe eigentlich nur zu bemängeln dass heutzutage niemand mehr die Geduld aufbringt, Leute auszubilden. Wenn ein Neuling noch nicht weiss, wie es richtig funktioniert, muss man es ihm eben beibringen. Und dies kann mitunter sehr lange dauern. Diese Geduld bringt irgendwie kaum noch jemand auf. Darum ein Hoch auf alle geduldigen Raidleiter, die mit viel diplomatischem Geschick auch mehrere Wochen warten können, bis der Laden läuft. Denn jeder hat mal klein angefangen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sp4rkl3z (27. Mai 2009)

Teloban schrieb:


> Schlussbemerkung: Ich habe eigentlich nur zu bemängeln dass heutzutage niemand mehr die Geduld aufbringt, Leute auszubilden. Wenn ein Neuling noch nicht weiss, wie es richtig funktioniert, muss man es ihm eben beibringen. Und dies kann mitunter sehr lange dauern. Diese Geduld bringt irgendwie kaum noch jemand auf. Darum ein Hoch auf alle geduldigen Raidleiter, die mit viel diplomatischem Geschick auch mehrere Wochen warten können, bis der Laden läuft. Denn jeder hat mal klein angefangen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schön geschrieben und sehr wahr.
Nur mit dem Schluss hab ich ein "wenig" Probleme.
Mir ist des öfteren Aufgefallen das wir als nette, freundliche Gilde auch mal sogenannte "Noobs" aufnehmen und durch Hero's und Raids "ziehen". Das ganze teilweisse über mehrere Wochen. In der Zeit lernen die Spieler einiges über ihre Klasse, wie ein Raid funktioniert, wie das mit einer Gilde geht uswusw.
Als Nebeneffekt bekommen genau diese Spieler auch Equip mit der Zeit.
Und genau zu dem Zeitpunkt kommt das Problem. 
Besagte Spieler rennen irgendwann mit T7.5 rum und meinen wie ach so gut sie doch sind und müssen das jedem unter die Nase reiben. Irgendwann kommt der Zeitpunkt wo der ehemals nette und wissbegierige "Noob" überheblich wird.
Man muss diesem Spieler in gewissem Masse in die Schranken weisen und seine Überheblichkeit bremsen.
Das ganze geht eine Woche so weiter. Und dann kommt der Moment: "XY verlässt die Gilde."

Man nimmt sich also Zeit um neuen Spielern einiges beizubringen und wird nach 3-4 Monaten in den Ar$.. gef...t.
Entschuldigt den letzten Satz. Nur ist es leider Tatsache.
Und genau das sind dann auch Spieler die einen DPS-Mimimitreath aufmachen (meine Meinung)

Und nun zum Kernpunkt:
Wieso sollte ich mir Zeit nehmen einem Spieler was beizubringen oder zu helfen, wenn meine Hilfe schamlos ausgenützt wird? Wieso sollte ich mich mit solchen Low-DPS-Leuten rumschlagen? Wieso sollte ich dennen eine Chance geben, wenn ich die Möglichkeit habe, Leute mitzunehmen die den Raid schon kennen, schon Equip haben und DPS, HPS oder TPS haben?
Ganz ehrlich: Die "Noobs" sind selberschuld wenn ihnen nicht mehr geholfen wird, sie nicht mitgenohmen werden usw!
Irgendwann vergeht einem einfach die Lust.


----------



## Lari (27. Mai 2009)

gleet schrieb:


> Das hat aber meiner Meinung nach etwas damit zu tun das Blizzard einfach keine neuen oder innovativen Ideen mehr zum Bosskampfverlauf hat. Es zählt eh nur noch "Imbatolle Epics" von irgendwelchen Lowbossen abzusahnen und damit andere Lowbosse zu legen. Die Spieler werden nur noch mit etwas besseren Drops geködert um ihren achso spielwichtigen DPS Output und ihre Gier nach dem längeren Penis zu befriedigen. Ich finde es mittlerweile einfach nur noch peinlich und traurig was mit so einem schönen Spiel passiert ist.


Mimiron ist ein sooo langweiliger Encounter, mit Enragetimer! Alles davor ist blöde DPS-Hascherei und an und für sich ein so uninteressanter wie langweiliger Kampf...
Oder warte, lass mich kurz überlegen, warum wir trotz 5k DPS Schurken, 4,5k DPS Hexern umfallen *grübel*
Dein Beitrag liest sich so ein bisschen wie ein Whine, weil es andere besser hinbekommen als du, und infolgedessen verteufelst du alles, was mit den Kennzahlen von DDs aka DPS zu tun hat. In Ulduar ist längst nicht mehr alles DPS-Bomberei, ich denke, dass du noch garnicht drin warst.


----------



## Thrull (27. Mai 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist es nicht weiter problematisch die beiden gleichzusetzen. In der Mehrheit der Fälle ist derjenige mit dem höchsten DPS auch derjenige mit dem meisten Gesamtschaden, denn DPS (Damage per second) setzt sich aus dem Gesamtschaden verteilt auf die Dauer des Kampfes zusammen. Ausnahmen gibt es nur, wenn Leute frühzeitig sterben, oder aus welchen Gründen auch immer während des Encounters kurzzeitig aus dem Kampf kommen. Vielleicht gibt es auch noch eine statistische Unschärfe bei Tools wie Recount etc.
> 
> Klar sind die Dinge nicht identisch, aber sie sind nunmal direkt voneinander abhängig und können nur (gleiche Kampfdauer vorausgesetzt) gemeinsam steigen bzw. fallen.
> 
> ...



Falsch! In letzter Zeit ist mir mehr als nur einmal untergekommen das jemand mit ca 200 DPS mehr etwa 8% weniger Gesamtschaden produziert hat. Mathematisch kann man auch alles totrechnen. Doch wie einige Vorposter bereits erwähnt haben spielen hier weitaus mehr Faktoren eine Rolle. Movement, Spezifikationen der Bosse, Wettereinflüsse, Rotation, Skillung, [füge Text ein].

Das gleiche in Grün mit diesen ominösen Bosspuppenpimperern. Diese stellen sich danach auch erschöpft neben die Puppe mit dem Spruch "Na Baby? Wie war ich?"

Grüße
Thrull


----------



## Akium (27. Mai 2009)

mmm79 schrieb:


> Und du hast wohl das allererstemal naxx, frisch auf 80, schon deine 4k dps gemacht?
> Oder warst du auch irgenwann mal ein lowbob?



Natürlich war ich das.  Aber ich hab den normalen Weg eingeschlagen...  Ich hätte mich niemals zu dem Zeitpunkt, für höhere Aufgaben irgendwo beworben..^^

Zuerst bin ich 5 er gegangen, als mein Char passte, komplett gesockelt und verzaubert,  nach Naxx 10.  usw usw... 

Mittlerweile ist es so, dass Leute deren Equip nichtmal 5 er Hero Niveau hat, sich beschweren, wenn man sie nicht mit zu Emalon nimmt. 

Die finden aber trotzdem Leute, die sie mit nach Naxx 25 nehmen, und dort 20 x durchschleifen. 
Das Ergebnis ist dann der 1,5 K DPS  full-T 7,5 DD. ^^ 

Niemand hat nen Problem damit Neulinge zu unterstützen, und mit ihnen Content Stück für Stück anzugehen, aber dieses elende "ziehen lassen", angefangen in den Todesmienen und aufgehört in Naxx25, geht mir mittlerweile sowas von auf den Geist.


----------



## Draki/Jaba (27. Mai 2009)

gleet schrieb:


> Ja tauscht sie am besten alle aus......... Hmmm komisch ich habe gedacht das ein Spiel in erster Linie Spass machen soll aber war dann doch wohl nur ein Gerücht Oo. Diese sogenannten "Hippies" sind vielleicht auch Noobs oder ich nenne sie mal lieber Anfänger und/oder haben noch kein Plan von Rotationen etc. aber sie wissen wenigstens warum sie das Spiel spielen.... um Spass zu haben (wo immer der sich auch versteckt hat)!
> 
> 
> Ach kein Plan, Buht mich aus oder whatever, ist mir egal. Ich weiss wovon ich rede und rege mich auch über keine der sinnlosen Comments auf, die von irgendwelchen möchtegern "Pr094m0rn" kommen, die noch von Mami gestillt werden und meinen die seien die größten, weil sie ach so toll equipt sind und meinen sie sind jetzt den Größten weil sie 1 oder 2 Jahre zocken. Epics haben und posen kann jeder. Wie schon erwähnt wird das Spiel immer weiter verkorkst und verliert immer mehr an Reiz (wenn dieser überhaupt noch vorhanden ist). Der größte Witz sind eh die Heroischen Instanzen. Da hat sichs Blizzard schön einfach gemacht. Ist schon spannend immer und immerwieder das gleiche Szenario zu spielen wobei die Gegner ein bisschen mehr HP haben... O.O
> ...



Du hast schon auch meinen gesamten Post gelesen? Und auch das was ich vorher geschrieben habe? Nein? Dann hol das nach oder halt die Luft an!

So zu meinem Statement: Ich habe ganz klar in 2 Gruppen unteschieden, Leute die etwas "professioneller" an das Spiel rangehen und was erreichen wollen und den Spaß durch die Raids bekommen und die andere Gruppe, die es wirklich nur als Zeitvertreib sieht und nicht soviel Wert drauf legen. Ist auch beides okay für mich und ich verurteile niemanden dafür. Jeder wie ers mag. Ich mag eher Variante 1 und muss mich dafür nicht von dir nicht doof anreden lassen okay?

Übrigens ist deine Einstellung total für Hintern. Wenn die Leute Anfänger sind wie du schreibst, dann frage ich mich wie es Anfänger bis auf 80 schaffen. Hier geht es um Raids auf Stufe 80. Wer sich da noch unsicher ist, sollte sich mit der Klasse beschäftigen, aber nach seinen Möglichkeiten. Frisch80 und Anfänger hat in Ulduar nix verloren. 
Und da sollte sich jeder mal selbst einschätzen können, ob er bereit für diese oder jene Instanz ist.

Und mal was persönlicher du Held, ich weiss ja nicht wer du bist und was du machst, aber ich bin weder arbeitslos noch obdachlos und werde auch nicht mehr von Mami gestillt. Solche Kommentare können eigentlich nur von jmd kommen, der evtl in der eigenen Kindheit zu wenig gestillt worden ist!


----------



## callahan123 (27. Mai 2009)

Thrull schrieb:


> Falsch! In letzter Zeit ist mir mehr als nur einmal untergekommen das jemand mit ca 200 DPS mehr etwa 8% weniger Gesamtschaden produziert hat. Mathematisch kann man auch alles totrechnen. Doch wie einige Vorposter bereits erwähnt haben spielen hier weitaus mehr Faktoren eine Rolle. Movement, Spezifikationen der Bosse, Wettereinflüsse, Rotation, Skillung, [füge Text ein].
> 
> Das gleiche in Grün mit diesen ominösen Bosspuppenpimperern. Diese stellen sich danach auch erschöpft neben die Puppe mit dem Spruch "Na Baby? Wie war ich?"
> 
> ...




Hm, wie genau erklärst du dir diese Diskrepanz, zwischen dps und Gesamtschaden? Es gibt eine Menge Leute hier, die genau das gleiche posten, eine Erklärung dafür bietet niemand. Sprüche wie "es ist einfach so, ich habs ja gestern erst wieder gesehen" und dergleichen scheinen für euch Beweis genug zu sein, dass Leute, die euch versuchen mit rechnerischen - also rein logischen - Mitteln versuchen zu erklären, wo euer Denkfehler liegt, irgendwo ne Meise haben müssen. Macht euch doch einmal Gedanken bevor ihr solche unfundierten Beiträge postet.

Beispiel: Bosskampf dauert exakt 5 Minuten

DD A hat in den ersten drei Minuten einen guten Lauf und schafft 4K dps, dann plötzlich gibt er warum auch immer den Löffel ab
dps: 4.000, Gesamtschaden: 720.000

DD B ist nicht ganz so gut, schafft "nur" 3,5K dps, überlebt aber den Kampf
dps: 3.500, Gesamtschaden: 1.050.000

Krasse Sache, was? B war in diesem Fall für den Raid weitaus effektiver. Das ist eine Tatsache. 
Allein aus diesem Beispiel zu schließen, dass A ein Movementkrüppel ist, nur auf seine dps geachtet hatte und nach dem Kampf damit posen will ist jedoch keine Tatsache. Natürlich kann es so sein, ABER:

- vielleicht hatte er einfach Randomaggro vom Boss bekommen und der Heiler reagierte zu spät
- vielleicht hatte er eine schlechte Latenz 
- vielleicht hatte sich ein anderer Mitspieler mit einem bösen debuff auf ihn zu bewegt und ihn in die ewigen Jagdgründe mitgenommen
- vielleicht stand der Heiler vor der Wahl - DD oder Tank
usw.

Ein dps Wert sagt sehr wenig über die Qualität eines Spielers aus. Aber sie sagt etwas aus. Leute, die DD Klassen spielen und sich mit der Optimierung ihrer dps-Werte auseinandersetzen, setzen sich automatisch auch mit ihrer Klasse an sich auseinander. Was hast du für ein Problem damit, dass einige Spieler diese Puppen benutzen? Du unterstellst sofort, dass dies nur Posergehabe ist, ich unterstelle DIR, dass du keinen Draht zur Klassentheorie hast, dass es dir zu langweilig ist, das Kampfsystem zu verstehen, die Spielmechanik der Klasse zu verinnerlichen. 
Diese Dinge sind wie bei fast jedem Hobby (gerade bei Sportarten) grundlegend, um sich zu verbessern. Hälst du einen Fußballspieler für einen Poser, weil er nach dem Training noch eine weitere Runde dreht? Oder überhaupt trainiert?
Fußball ist ein guter Vergleich. DD - Stürmer. Allein einen Stürmer danach zu beurteilen, wie viele Tore er schießt ist sicherlich zu wenig, aber genau das ist nunmal sein Hauptjob und warum sollte ein Trainer nicht lieber auf Stürmer zugreifen, die torgefährlicher sind?

Nehmt Abstand von solchen Beiträgen. Sie zeigen eindeutig, dass ihr etwas verteufelt, was ihr gar nicht versteht. Ihr regt euch über Erfahrungen auf, die ihr im Spiel machen musstet. Ihr fühlt euch ungerecht behandelt. Dann fangt halt mal an was zu tun, begreift, dass es nicht allein am fehlenden Superequip liegt, dass euch keiner mitnimmt. Ausnahmen gibts immer, aber es gibt auch genug Raids, deren oberstes Ziel es ist, erst einmal genug Spieler zu haben um loslegen zu können. Beweist, dass ihr gut spielen könnt, dann fragt euch auch niemand nach eurern Werten.

Ist aber vielleicht zu viel verlangt, wenn man einfach nur oben mitspielen will, ohne etwas dafür zu tun.


----------



## Imanewbie (27. Mai 2009)

hehe @calla würde jetzt n full quote machen und meine Unterschrift drunter setzen.

mfg


----------



## theduke666 (27. Mai 2009)

Greka schrieb:


> Es gibt die tolle Funktion bei Recount die nennt sich "Aktivität" wenn da jemand nicht im "schnitt" ist, wird er gekickt. Wieviel DPS man fährt ist für mich als Raidleiter uninteressant.


Welcher Server?
Welche Gilde? 
*Braucht ihr noch Leute?*

Vielleicht sollte ich meinen Account dochwieder ausmotten  .... grübel.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teloban (27. Mai 2009)

sp4rkl3z schrieb:


> Schön geschrieben und sehr wahr.
> Nur mit dem Schluss hab ich ein "wenig" Probleme.
> ...
> Wieso sollte ich mir Zeit nehmen einem Spieler was beizubringen oder zu helfen, wenn meine Hilfe schamlos ausgenützt wird? Wieso sollte ich mich mit solchen Low-DPS-Leuten rumschlagen? Wieso sollte ich dennen eine Chance geben, wenn ich die Möglichkeit habe, Leute mitzunehmen die den Raid schon kennen, schon Equip haben und DPS, HPS oder TPS haben?
> ...


Auch sehr schön geschrieben. Ich hoffe sehr dass diese Noobs diese Zeilen lesen. 
Leider sind das genau diese Noobs, die zu faul sind, überhaupt etwas zu lesen. Und genau da merkt man eigentlich schon recht früh was für ein Typ jemand ist. Man sollte natürlich niemandem in den Hintern kriechen. Wenn jemand es nicht für nötig hält, einen Guide zu einer Ini oder seiner Klasse zu lesen, dann merke ich das recht schnell und dann kann er hingehen wo der Pfeffer wächst. Ich finde, man merkt schon, ob jemand sich bemüht und Eigenleistung einbringt. Die anderen muss man nicht wirklich mitnehmen.
Aber man sollte Sie nicht lapidar abweisen, sondern Ihnen bitteschön auch erklären, *warum* Sie nicht mitgenommen werden. Wie sollen die sich bitte ändern, wenn Sie gar nicht wissen, was sie falsch machen?





Akium schrieb:


> Mittlerweile ist es so, dass Leute deren Equip nichtmal 5 er Hero Niveau hat, sich beschweren, wenn man sie nicht mit zu Emalon nimmt.
> 
> Die finden aber trotzdem Leute, die sie mit nach Naxx 25 nehmen, und dort 20 x durchschleifen.
> Das Ergebnis ist dann der 1,5 K DPS  full-T 7,5 DD. ^^
> ...


Wer solche Leute zieht, ist selber Schuld wenn er dann so einen Noob herangezüchtet hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








callahan123 schrieb:


> - vielleicht hatte er einfach Randomaggro vom Boss bekommen und der Heiler reagierte zu spät
> - vielleicht hatte er eine schlechte Latenz
> - vielleicht hatte sich ein anderer Mitspieler mit einem bösen debuff auf ihn zu bewegt und ihn in die ewigen Jagdgründe mitgenommen
> - vielleicht stand der Heiler vor der Wahl - DD oder Tank
> ...


/Signed  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


@Allgemein: Helft den Noobs, aber sagt ihnen auch, wo der Hammer hängt. Es gibt zB oft Fähigkeiten, die sie nicht kennen, weil sie sie beim Leveln nie einsetzen mussten. Zitat: "Oh das hab ich gar nicht gewusst, danke für den Tipp". Wenn die aber dann die Tipps nicht umsetzen, und auch nach erneutem Anfragen es nicht tun, werft sie raus! Gebt Ihnen aber bitte auch eine gute Begründung, warum ihr sie nicht mehr dabei haben wollt. Lapidar "Du kannst deine Klasse nicht spielen" - erzeugt nur Frust. Zählt Ihnen Beispiele auf, in denen Sie es besser machen hätten sollen. Ich wünsche mir mehr konstruktive Kritik in WOW und vieeel weniger destruktive. Und gebt Ihnen Zeit und werft Sie nicht beim dritten Fehler schon raus. Sie werden es euch danken und es werden hoffentlich bald immer weniger Noobs da sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dajaniera (27. Mai 2009)

Thrull schrieb:


> Falsch! In letzter Zeit ist mir mehr als nur einmal untergekommen das jemand mit ca 200 DPS mehr etwa 8% weniger Gesamtschaden produziert hat. Mathematisch kann man auch alles totrechnen. Doch wie einige Vorposter bereits erwähnt haben spielen hier weitaus mehr Faktoren eine Rolle. Movement, Spezifikationen der Bosse, Wettereinflüsse, Rotation, Skillung, [füge Text ein].
> 
> Das gleiche in Grün mit diesen ominösen Bosspuppenpimperern. Diese stellen sich danach auch erschöpft neben die Puppe mit dem Spruch "Na Baby? Wie war ich?"
> 
> ...



Huhu

Lies Dir mal den Post von Callahan durch. Denke der beantwortet alle Deine Fragen und "Ausflüchte". 

Mir persönlich isses fast egal ob ich mit 4 k dps oben oder unten im Damage-Meter stehe, wichtig ist nur das der Boss liegt. Mir ist es aber NICHT egal, ob wir 10 mal an nem eigentlich einfachen Boss wipen, nur weil sich ein paar Kinder nicht mit Ihrer Klasse auseinandersetzen und deshalb zuwenig Schaden fahren was zum Enrage führt.

Für mich persönlich ist es sogar interessanter, wenn ich im Vergleich zu anderen weniger Schaden mache. Mir zeigt das, wo ich mich noch verbessern kann und wie ich der Gruppe noch mehr nutzen kann als ichs bisher tue. Schliesslich bin ich als reiner DD  (Magier) einfach sehr vergleichbar und sollte das einzige was ich kann bestmöglich beherrschen. Darüber machen sich viele andere leider mal so keine Gedanken - ala - "Habe doch bei Flickwerk das letzte Mal auch nur 1 k DPS gefahren und es reichte"   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jaytonic (27. Mai 2009)

Also ich finde diese DPS-rumheulerei recht amüsant,
früher mussten sich immer die Tanks und Heiler blöd anmachen lassen...
"Du hast zu wenig HP etc......"


----------



## Maxugon (27. Mai 2009)

Jaytonic schrieb:


> Also ich finde diese DPS-rumheulerei recht amüsant,
> früher mussten sich immer die Tanks und Heiler blöd anmachen lassen...
> "Du hast zu wenig HP etc......"


Früher?Das gibt es immer noch,nur das DPS Rumgeheule überschatten das!


----------



## CharlySteven (27. Mai 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Jemand fährt 2000 DPS, dann heißt das er macht durchschnittlich 2000 Schaden pro Sekunde. In einem kampf der 60 Sekunden dauert macht derjenige einen Gesamtschaden von 60*2.000 = 120.000 Schaden. Bei einem 2 Minuten Kampf wären es dann 240.000 Schaden.
> 
> Was habt ihr denn teilweise für obstruse Vorstellungen von DPS?



woher willst du wissen das der jemand 60sekunden lang alles gibt? ganz besonders bei klassen die keine dots auf den boss haben (z.b. arkanmage) sieht das ein wenig anders aus....
und du kannst auhc in den 60sekunden 30sekunden lang alles geben und dann nix mehr dann fährst du auhc 2k dps aber hast nur 60k dmg gemacht....

4,5k dps bei thaddi? ich frag mich welche klasse das nich schaffen soll

*10k sing*^^




> Es gibt die tolle Funktion bei Recount die nennt sich "Aktivität" wenn da jemand nicht im "schnitt" ist, wird er gekickt. Wieviel DPS man fährt ist für mich als Raidleiter uninteressant.


krass, scherzkeks.... es gibt nich nur leute die instants am laufenden band raushauen wie meeleklassen die eigentlich immer in aktivität ganz oben stehtn....... es gibt manche die haben langsame casts die viel dmg machen und manche die haben schnelle casts die wenig dmg machen (kommt aufs gleiche ja zum schluss raus^^ :>)


----------



## Hubautz (27. Mai 2009)

Ich könnte mich immer wieder wegschmeissen vor Lachen, wenn Leute Ihren DPS bei Taddi posten. 
Wer das tut, zeigt doch nur, dass er gar nichts begriffen hat.


----------



## Gernulf (27. Mai 2009)

OlleSchnepfe schrieb:


> Voll das nervige Thema und der Witz daran ist das so ziemlich ALLE die hier ihren Senf dazu abgeben sich darstellen als wüssten sie nicht um was es geht.
> Das aber 99% von euch Recount permanent am laufen hat und sich mehr auf die Daten konzentriert als auf Bosskämpfe und sonstiges sieht man fast täglich.



Ich finde es aber halt übertrieben was zur Zeit abgeht! Ich selber habe nicht dieses AddOn installiert, da ich nur ein Gelegenheitsspieler bin und somit nicht so häufig online. Dadurch ist meine Ausrüstung nicht wirklich gut, weil ich selber nicht wirklich zu Instanzen eingeladen werde. Ich spiele einen Jäger, Todesritter, Druide und Priester (verteilt auf PvE, PvP, Horde und Allianz).
Keiner meiner Charakter ist Stufe 80 bis dato und Einladungen bekomme ich nur ab und an für den Priester und Druiden. Aber auch da kommt es vor das man wegen wenigen DPS/Heilfähigkeiten bzw. Ausrüstung gleich wieder ausgeladen wird. Ich logge mich aber ein um Spielspaß inkl. Ablenkung vom Alltag zu haben. Natürlich muß ich dann viele Abstriche machen zwecks Intanzen/Raids, aber ohne diese bekommt man nicht an die neue gewünschte Ausrüstung und da liegt das Grundproblem. Und warum darf ich auch mit diesem Hintergrund mich nicht an diesem Beitrag beteiligen? Die Sache ist doch so das man selten bis gar nicht in einen Raid kommt, weil die Ausrüstung fehlt, die man aber im Normalfall ja durch solche Besuche bekommt - ein Teufelskreis °fg°! Und bitte nicht wirklich nun das Auktionshaus als Möglichkeit angeben, weil das ist nicht nur mit überzogenen Preisen bestückt durch Farmer oder Leute für das schnelle gute Geschäft des Lebens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Lari (27. Mai 2009)

Gernulf schrieb:


> Die Sache ist doch so das man selten bis gar nicht in einen Raid kommt, weil die Ausrüstung fehlt, die man aber im Normalfall ja durch solche Besuche bekommt - ein Teufelskreis °fg°! Und bitte nicht wirklich nun das Auktionshaus als Möglichkeit angeben, weil das ist nicht nur mit überzogenen Preisen bestückt durch Farmer oder Leute für das schnelle gute Geschäft des Lebens
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Normale Instanzen auf Level 80 spielen --> Heroische Instanzen auf Level 80 spielen --> Naxxramas raiden --> Ulduar raiden.
So ist es gedacht. Als Tank holt man sich eventuell noch für die Crit-Immunität AH-Items oder besorgt einem Schmied die Materialien.
Man bekommt in einem Raid keine Items, die man für diesen Raid benötigt, das ist Humbug. Und dass das nicht von heute auf morgen geht sollte auch klar sein.


----------



## Greka (27. Mai 2009)

theduke666 schrieb:


> Welcher Server?
> Welche Gilde?
> *Braucht ihr noch Leute?*
> 
> ...


Steht doch alles in der Signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redryujin (27. Mai 2009)

früher haben 1600 DPS für naxx 10er clear gereicht.

Heute reichen nicht mal mehr 3000 DPS. Die DPS Grenze geht immer weiter in die höhe.


----------



## Gernulf (27. Mai 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Normale Instanzen auf Level 80 spielen --> Heroische Instanzen auf Level 80 spielen --> Naxxramas raiden --> Ulduar raiden.
> So ist es gedacht. Als Tank holt man sich eventuell noch für die Crit-Immunität AH-Items oder besorgt einem Schmied die Materialien.
> Man bekommt in einem Raid keine Items, die man für diesen Raid benötigt, das ist Humbug. Und dass das nicht von heute auf morgen geht sollte auch klar sein.



Na da bin ich mal gespannt ob das so funktioniert! Ich bin ja wie schon geschrieben noch keine Stufe 80! Ausrüstung habe ich zu 100% durch Quest, Ruf bei Fraktionen und Loot! Gruppen bekomme ich aktuell ja nur mit Priester bzw. Druiden und da reicht zur Zeit auch die Ausrüstung - aber leider nicht immer! Und egal wie die Leute schrein, ich bin und bleibe Gelegenheitsspieler und springe nicht auf den Zug auf. Ich arbeite tagsüber und nicht wirklich auch noch am Abend im Spiel!


----------



## Bumbumlee (27. Mai 2009)

was nen dummer thread :-)

Dps Geilheit ist normal. unsere Gesellschaft ist so das die meisten menschen sich nie mit dem zufrieden geben was sie haben,
es muss immer mehr sein, mehr geld, mehr frauen und auch mehr dps.

An und für sich recht logisch, schließlich will man ja das beste aus seinem char rausholen und 
was ganz klar ist, für ulduar braucht man dps, für naxx braucht man dps. wenn man da nicht 7 tage lang dran rumgimpen will 
dann muss man sich überlegen was man tun soll ! 

Dps ist sehr wichtig und ja ich bin Geil drauf und ja es ist sau wichtig ! 
ich will ja nicht prahlen und es sagt auch nix aus aber thaddius 8 k und loatheb 6 k sind schon geile werte.

in diesem Sinne hf euch allen


----------



## Panaku (27. Mai 2009)

also gesamtschaden vs. dps is quatsch, es hängt nämlich immer von der situation ab: 

-welche aufgabe hat derjenige
-trash oder boss
-fernkampf oder nahkampf
-welcher boss

wenn man meinen gesamtschaden anschaut über die gesamte dauer anschaut könnte man meinen ich mache kaum dmg, denn beim trash in naxx bin ich einfach zu faul dazu meine topdmgrota zu benutzten, da spam ich nur Tod und Verfall mehr nich. Aber beim Boss bin ich dafür wieder ein guter DD. deshalb halte ich nichts von gesamt dmg und ich resette mein dmg-meter vor jedem boss, da mich der dmg am boss interessiert und nich am trash.


----------



## callahan123 (27. Mai 2009)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> woher willst du wissen das der jemand 60sekunden lang alles gibt? ganz besonders bei klassen die keine dots auf den boss haben (z.b. arkanmage) sieht das ein wenig anders aus....
> und du kannst auhc in den 60sekunden 30sekunden lang alles geben und dann nix mehr dann fährst du auhc 2k dps aber hast nur 60k dmg gemacht....
> 
> 4,5k dps bei thaddi? ich frag mich welche klasse das nich schaffen soll
> ...




DU hast es immer noch nicht verstanden. Es interessiert nicht ob es sich um Dots handelt oder einzelne Schläge, Schüsse, Spells, wie lange die kanalisieren oder was auch immer. Solange du aktiv bist, das bedeutet im Kampf wird deine Zeit gezählt und der Damage den du in dieser Zeit raus haust. Wenn jemand 30 Sekunden lang 2k gemacht hat die nächsten 30 Sekunden aber vergisst drauf zu hauen ist er immer noch im Kampf, also wird auch die Zeit gezählt, bei 60 Sekunden bedeutet das 1k statt 2 k dps. Du hast 60 Sekunden gekämpft und 60K Schaden, 60 geteilt durch 60 = 1...

Ist das wirklich so schwer zu begreifen?

Wenn ein Magier einen Zauber castet ist er trotzdem aktiv, er ist lediglich inaktiv wenn er nicht am Kampf teilnimmt.


----------



## Hubautz (27. Mai 2009)

Bumbumlee schrieb:


> Dps ist sehr wichtig und ja ich bin Geil drauf und ja es ist sau wichtig !
> ich will ja nicht prahlen und es sagt auch nix aus aber thaddius 8 k und loatheb 6 k sind schon geile werte.



Genau hier haben wir das Problem.
DPS bei Thaddi oder Loatheb sagt wirklich überhaupt nichts aus. Gar nichts.
Aber Hauptsache geil drauf sein und damit posen.

Hier ist der typische Noob, der nichts begriffen hat, aber den DPS posten muss.


----------



## callahan123 (27. Mai 2009)

Eine Frage an die Forenmitglieder, die sich GEGEN dieses DPS-Gehabe stellen:

"Wie würdet ihr einen Raid zusammen stellen?"


Wisst ihr eigentlich wie viel Aufwand dahinter steckt? Was das an Zeit kostet?

Ein Beispiel:
Du bist Mitglied einer durchschnittlichen Gilde. Naxx 25 ist immer noch nicht clear, da man es zwar hin und wieder mal schafft für einen Termin annähernd 25 Gildies zusammen zu raufen, man dann nur 3 Viertel schafft und ein Nachfolgetermin einfach nie zustande kommt.
Jetzt hast du dich entschlossen die Missgeburt Kel endlich mal zu legen. Und dass an diesem Abend, da du keine Lust hast schon wieder nur drei Viertel zu clearen und dann zu bemerken, dass es nicht weiter geht.  Der harte Kern der Gilde steht nachdem du bereits eine Woche vorher alle 80 Gildenmitglieder eingeladen hast stramm beifuss, du hast glücklicherweise genug Tanks und Heiler, es fehlen jedoch ganze 10 DDs. 

An dieser Stelle ergibt sich bereits ein Problem:

a) Wie schnell schaffst du es die Gruppe voll zu bekommen, dass von den bestehenden 15 Leuten (gerade von den Heilern/Tanks) nicht plötzlich jemand gehen muss oder einfach die Lust verliert?

Du musst also relativ schnell an die fehlenden Mitspieler kommen. Da du noch in Dalaran stehst spammst du neben dem Gruppenchannel auch noch den Handelschannel zu. 

If 10 DDs Naxx 25 dann go oder so ähnlich

Du bekommst eine Flut von geflüsterten

ICH "inv" "kann ich bitte mit" "braucht ihr noch nen Tank?" (...) "bin DK, mache 3k dps" "bin Rogue, mache 5k dps" "bin Hunter, brauche die Knarre von Kel" "inv, aber bitte Bosse erklären" "willst du Gold kaufen?"...

Du wirst merken, dass es sehr schwierig wird jedem vernünftig zu antworten, also schaust du dir die einzelnen Klassen an, damit genug Buffs sicher gestellt sind. Immer noch 5 Plätze frei, die ersten "Ratschläge" aus dem Schlachtzug kommen auf

wonach invitest du denn? "die sollen mal episch posten" "nicht unter 2,5k dps" "bitte keine DKs mehr" "bitte noch ein Priester" "lass schonmal anfangen" "was brauchen wir noch?" "nur noch Range Klassen"...

Dazu noch Whispers aus dem Raid wie

ey Déâthknight hier hat auschließlich blaues PVP Equip, warum invst du den? 

Ein Hunter aus der Gilde flüstert

bitte sag den Huntern, dass Kels Knarre geblockt ist, hab NEEEED!!!"

Ein gerade erst eingeladener Priester (man braucht zwei und das ist der zweite) bemerkt, dass er bereits eine ID hat und geht aus der Gruppe.

egal, machen wir erst die anderen Viertel...


Irgendwann steht die Gruppe, jeder geht nochmal aufs Klo oder postet benötigte Buffs in den Channel, bevor alle Raidmitglieder geportet wurden, nach der ersten Mobgruppe und dem ersten Whipe (die Spinnen rechts wurden aus Versehen gepullt aber nicht getankt) kommen noch vereinzelte

portet ihr schon?

Man entschliesst sich mit leicht böser Vorahnung für einen Equipcheck, lässt das Spinnenviertel links liegen und geht zum Konstruktviertel über, servus Flickwerk. 
Flickwerk ist ein Boss mit 13M Leben, welcher in 6 Minuten getötet werden muss, weil er das sonst mit dir tut. 

Schnell wird klar, dass es an einigen Stellen nicht stimmt. Der zweite Tank stirbt nach 4 Minuten, weil der Heiler kein Mana mehr hat, ein Krieger DD folgt sogleich, da er für den Bruchteil einer Sekunde Aggro bekommen hat, der Maintank hält noch ne Weile durch, dann liegt der Raid.
Dieses Schauspiel wiederholt sich ein paar mal. Die ersten Platteträger melden sich zu Wort:

"ääähhh, Reppkosten..!?!"

Natürlich leaven auch schon einige den Raid, bevor sie eine ID bekommen. 

Ende vom Lied: Raid wird aufgelöst, hat mal wieder nicht geklappt.


Beim nächsten Versuch wird der gleiche Raidleiter einige Erfahrungen aus diesem "Run" bei der Auswahl der Mitspieler einbringen.
Er wird gezielter nach erfahrenen Spielern suchen, die wenigstens den normalen Naxx Modus kennen (Erfolg posten), er wird gezielter versuchen die Fähigkeiten der Spieler vor Invite bewerten zu können, HP und Rüstung beim Tank, Heal beim Heiler, Schaden beim DD. Alles keine Garantien aber wertvolle Anhaltspunkte, die wenigstens schon einmal einige Voraussetzungen klären.
Da er aber nicht 10 Stunden Zeit hat mit jedem Spieler ein Vorstellungsgespräch zu führen, werden allgemeine Daten abgefragt. Das mag in einzelnen Situationen ungerecht erscheinen, aber man kann nicht immer alles haben und sollte sich gedulden, es gibt nicht nur diesen einen Raid.


Diese Situation ist der aktuelle Standard, welcher neben reinen gildeninternen Raids existiert. 


Wie würdest DU dich verhalten?


----------



## Xydor (27. Mai 2009)

callahan123 schrieb:


> DU hast es immer noch nicht verstanden. Es interessiert nicht ob es sich um Dots handelt oder einzelne Schläge, Schüsse, Spells, wie lange die kanalisieren oder was auch immer. Solange du aktiv bist, das bedeutet im Kampf wird deine Zeit gezählt und der Damage den du in dieser Zeit raus haust. Wenn jemand 30 Sekunden lang 2k gemacht hat die nächsten 30 Sekunden aber vergisst drauf zu hauen ist er immer noch im Kampf, also wird auch die Zeit gezählt, bei 60 Sekunden bedeutet das 1k statt 2 k dps. Du hast 60 Sekunden gekämpft und 60K Schaden, 60 geteilt durch 60 = 1...
> 
> Ist das wirklich so schwer zu begreifen?
> 
> Wenn ein Magier einen Zauber castet ist er trotzdem aktiv, er ist lediglich inaktiv wenn er nicht am Kampf teilnimmt.



... wie kann man nur so konsequent an einer offensichtlich falschen Meinung festhalten: wie wärs einfach mal mit AUSPROBIEREN, dann neu was dazu sagen ... Recount rechnet im Raid definitiv NICHT so, wie du es beschreibst ... schau einfach mal bei Mimiron bei den Phasenwechseln, die recht lange dauern, auf Recount (falls du dort schonmal warst bzw bist) ... komischerweise halbieren sich die DPS eben NICHT zwischen Phase1 und Phase2, doch genau dort sollte eine Halbierung fast noch eintreten (die erste Phase ist ja wie alle anderen auch sehr kurz und die Pausen wie gesagt relativ lang - und man kommt nicht OOC während den Phasenwechseln).


----------



## callahan123 (27. Mai 2009)

Xydor schrieb:


> ... wie kann man nur so konsequent an einer offensichtlich falschen Meinung festhalten: wie wärs einfach mal mit AUSPROBIEREN, dann neu was dazu sagen ... Recount rechnet im Raid definitiv NICHT so, wie du es beschreibst ... schau einfach mal bei Mimiron bei den Phasenwechseln, die recht lange dauern, auf Recount (falls du dort schonmal warst bzw bist) ... komischerweise halbieren sich die DPS eben NICHT zwischen Phase1 und Phase2, doch genau dort sollte eine Halbierung fast noch eintreten (die erste Phase ist ja wie alle anderen auch sehr kurz und die Pausen wie gesagt relativ lang - und man kommt nicht OOC während den Phasenwechseln).



Ja genau, ich habe auf DEIN Beispiel geantwortet, ohne ein spezielles Bossbeispiel oder ähnliches. Es ging darum, dass der DD sich 30 Sekunden lang anstrengt und sich dann 30 Sekunden lang zurücknimmt, was nicht bedeutet, dass er aufhört weiter zu kämpfen, nur eben nicht am Limit.

Wenn ein Bosskampf 5 Minuten dauert und alle DDs überleben, dann wird ihr jeweiliger Gesamtschaden durch diese 5 Minuten dividiert und der mit dem höheren Gesamtschaden wird auch automatisch die höheren dps fahren. 

Es geht doch nicht um die DPS während des Kampfes, sondern was am Ende steht, wenn der Boss liegt. Da ist es völlig latte, wann man im Kampf wie viel Schaden gemacht hat. Wenn heldentum gezündet wird macht man auch mehr Schaden als am Anfang. Ja und? 

Es geht hier um den Vergleich von DPS zum Beispiel bei einem Invite, wen jucken da Zahlen aus einem gewissen zeitlichen Abschnitts eines Bosskampfes?


----------



## callahan123 (27. Mai 2009)

sry, DEIN Beispiel wars ja gar nicht...


----------



## Nimeroth (27. Mai 2009)

callahan123 schrieb:


> > Viel Guter Text <



Gut geschrieben! Bei dem "willst du gold kaufen" musste ich sogar lachen, was ich an dieser Stelle des Threads nicht erwartet hätte ^^
Im Prinzip siehts genauso aus wie du es beschreibst. Ich mag die 3k DPS minimum Raids um schnell Marken zu farmen.
In der Regel gibt es keine Wipes und man ist zügig durch.

Will man es lieber gemütlich, sucht man eben Spieler auf seinem "Level". Bei so vielen DPS Gegnern wie hier im Thread, sollte eigentlich
kein Spieler ohne Gruppe sein. Schliesst euch einfach zusammen, dann hat jeder was er will, und alle sind glücklich.

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Gierdre (27. Mai 2009)

Xydor schrieb:


> @ Gierdre
> ... es wird nichts großartiges von Spielern verlangt, nur bezweifel ich, dass du in der Kreisliga der WoW-Welt angekommen bist (deine 2 Skillungen (&Glyphen) (71-0-0 bzw 0-0-71 lassen einfach erkennen, dass du dir beim Skillen 0 Gedanken dazu gemacht hast - die Specs sind weder im PvP noch im PvE sinnvoll oder nachvollziehbar), drunter wird es tatsächlich maximal frustrierend in Heros und Raidinis (wobei du ja nichtmal in Wotlk (und fast in ganz BC) die Inis auf normal gesehn hast: dafür, dass du annähernd 0 PvE-Erfahrung hast (zumindest mit dem Char), bist du ziemlich übertrieben dagegen (man soll nicht immer gegen alles schimpfen, was man nicht kennt ...)).



@Xydor

... vielen Dank, fürs Durchleuchten. Aber zumindest ist das mal eine Kritik, mit der man umgehen kann. Meine Skillung wird definitv geändert. 
Aber im Grunde geht es genau darum:
Ich hab schon früh die Lust verloren mich an Inis zu beteiligen, da man statt vernünftiger Anregungen immer nur geflame an den Kopf gedonnert kriegt. Daher hab ich tatsächlich auf Inis komplett verzichtet. Und für einen Einzelgänger mit falscher Skillung habe ich auch so eine ganze Menge erreicht. Aber wie gesagt: Jedem das seine...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (27. Mai 2009)

was ich recht merkwürdig finde:.. die spieler beschweren sich über die leichten raids, trotzdem werden teilweise wirklich übertriebene dps zahlen gefordert. das widerspricht sich doch irgendwie oder? 

warscheinlich streben diese jungs einen rush-run an....aber ganz ehrlich, es macht doch keinen spass wenn man sich im spiel abstressen muss. so war es aber auch schon zu bc-zeiten. obwohl ich t6 bereits voll hatte, ging ich jede woche ne runde karazhan...ziel: ein gemütlicher, spassiger run. auch da gab es immer leute die am maulen waren, "gogo schneller...keine zeit"....so nen stress gebe ich mir nicht. warum gehen leute in nen raid wenn sie eigentlich keine lust darauf haben? ich ging lieber mit den schlechter ausgerüsteten gruppen mit, teilweise hatte ich 40% des gesamten raid-dmg gefahren....und...wayne?....es gab zwar den ein oder anderen wipe...aber spass hats gemacht.

naxx, mally, sath, hatten wir komplett mit t6 gelegt....wo war das problem? unsere dps-zahlen waren bestimmt um einiges geringer als die heute geforderten. trotzdem hat es geklappt.

dps anforderungen werden teilweise auch gestellt um die unfähigkeit zu vertuschen....mal ehrlich, 5-6k dps kann mit entsprechendem equip jeder fahren (ein paar tasten drücken...wo ist das problem)...das ziel ist es zu überleben. 
eine möglichkeit um die überlebenschancen zu steigern: den kampf so kurz wie möglich zu halten. 
die andere möglichkeit: kein movement-krüppel sein....so kommt man auch mit schlechterem equip locker ans ziel....nur können das die wenigsten. 

ein hoher dps-wert macht euch noch lange nicht zu imba spielern......alles überleben + max dps schon. die leute die überdimensionale dps anforderungen stellen sind wohl zum überleben oft nicht in der lage.


----------



## callahan123 (27. Mai 2009)

Ich finde es auch nicht schlimm, wenn es länger dauert oder die Gruppe öfters drauf geht.

Wir hatten einen Fall bei Flick, wo auch der Schaden gefehlt hatte und wir uns dann irgendwann in diese grünen Schleimbeutel beim Reinlaufen verfranst hatten. Das hatte sicherlich eine volle Stunde gedauert, bis wir kapiert hatten, dass wir alle wieder raus mussten, um nicht mehr mit den Schleimlingen im Kampf zu sein. Haben dann Millitärviertel vorziehen wollen, sind dann wegen Fehlpull bei den ersten Mobs gestorben und dann war einfach die Luft raus.

Jeder macht seine ersten Erfahrungen und das ist auch gut so. Ich finde es auch in Ordnung zu whipen, kein Problem. Womit ich aber ein Problem habe sind Leute, die keine Leistung bringen, Ratschläge nicht annehmen, keine Kritik vertragen können und trotzdem als erste leaven wenns nicht schnell genug geht.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (27. Mai 2009)

wir hatten mal nen anfänger dabei....der kannte keinen boss und sein dps war recht bescheiden....am ende lag er beim gesamt-dmg im mittelfeld. der typ war recht vorsichtig und ist nie gestorben. sein dps war der schlechteste von allen...gesamtschaden waren einige unter ihm. gebt dem noch ein halbes jahr und er ist ein top spieler. max dps fahren kann jeder...die komplizierteste rota hat 6 tasten...nur für wie lange? was bringt mir ein mitspieler der nur bei einem boss guten gesamtschaden fährt, bei dem man sich nicht bewegen muss?

ich gebe neulingen gerne eine chance...und habe nur in den seltensten fällen eine enttäuschung erlebt. auf grossmäuler die zwar nen guten dps hinlegen, zum überleben aber nicht in der lage sind, noch rummaulen und die fehler bei anderen suchen, kann ich gut verzichten.

hört sich jetzt vieleicht etwas unbescheiden an, aber mein dmg reicht locker für 2 (..ich spiele schon ewig und man lernt mit der zeit) ...warum sollte ich dann einem neuling keine chance geben?


----------



## Poserritter (27. Mai 2009)

Ich für mein Teil mache keine DPS sondern fahre eine Rotation meiner besten Fähigkeiten, bin die maximale Zeit am Mob, übe mein Movement, buffe mich und meine Raidmitglieder und lese die Guides. Und wenn was für mich droppt, mach ich Bedarf.


----------



## Nimeroth (27. Mai 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> dps anforderungen werden teilweise auch gestellt um die unfähigkeit zu vertuschen....mal ehrlich, 5-6k dps kann mit entsprechendem equip jeder fahren (ein paar tasten drücken...wo ist das problem)...das ziel ist es zu überleben.
> eine möglichkeit um die überlebenschancen zu steigern: den kampf so kurz wie möglich zu halten.
> die andere möglichkeit: kein movement-krüppel sein....so kommt man auch mit schlechterem equip locker ans ziel....nur können das die wenigsten.



Und genau das ist der Punkt: 5-6k können eben NICHT alle machen egal welches Equip. Das Equip sagt nichts mehr aus (deswegen gibt es ja mittlerweile statt dem Epic Check einen DPS check), wenn der Jäger nur den gezielten Schuss kennt und während dem CD einfach nur Autoshot macht. Oder der Shadow der keine Dots setzt sondern halt einfach so ein bissel die Gedanken schindet.
Das selbe gilt für den Ele-Schami der keine/falsche Totems setzt oder den Mage der stur nur versengen castet.

Ums auf den Punkt zu bringen: Ich bin mit meinem Level72 Ele-Schami regelmässig in den Bosskämpfen auf dem ersten Platz, auch gegen Spieler die 3 Stufen höher und besser equipped sind. Genauso wars mit meinem Shadow und meinem Jäger.

Das hört sich jetzt vieleicht angeberisch an, aber man kann es eben nicht anders ausdrücken. Wenn ich mir die Rotationen der Spieler angeschaut habe hätte ich weinen können. Schaden zu machen als DD ist so simpel und keine Wissenschaft. Es ist kein Stress 3k oder mehr DPS zu machen.
Streß wird es erst, wenn der Schaden eben nicht gefahren wird, und die Bosse in Enrage oder die Spieler nach und nach aus den Latschen kippen weils Heiler
Mana leer ist.

Dem letzten Satz stimme ich zu. Aber kein Movement Krüppel zu sein, bedeuted ein guter Spieler zu sein, und die machen in der Regel auch genug Schaden.
Ich pers. habe noch *NIE* einen Spieler gesehen der 5k DPS macht, aber dauernd umkippt wie's hier oft so gerne dargestellt wird.
Das waren alles Top Spieler, und ich hab mir da auch selbst noch oft was abgucken können und Tips abholen können.

Im Gegenzug waren die 800dps Naxx10 Raider dann auch die die immer beim Tanz gestorben, den Raid dank falscher Überladung gesprengt haben oder fröhlich in den Giftwolken verreckt sind.

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Poserritter (27. Mai 2009)

Nimeroth schrieb:


> .............Aber kein Movement Krüppel zu sein, bedeuted ein guter Spieler zu sein, und die machen in der Regel auch genug Schaden.
> Ich pers. habe noch *NIE* einen Spieler gesehen der 5k DPS macht, aber dauernd umkippt wie's hier oft so gerne dargestellt wird.
> Das waren alles Top Spieler, und ich hab mir da auch selbst noch oft was abgucken können und Tips abholen können.
> 
> ...


nett formuliert. Hast bei deiner Aufzählung am Ende was Entscheidendes ausgelassen: die Blops nach Patchwork. Spass.


----------



## Gernulf (27. Mai 2009)

callahan123 schrieb:


> Eine Frage an die Forenmitglieder, die sich GEGEN dieses DPS-Gehabe stellen:
> "Wie würdet ihr einen Raid zusammen stellen?"
> Wisst ihr eigentlich wie viel Aufwand dahinter steckt? Was das an Zeit kostet?
> Wie würdest DU dich verhalten?



zu 1.) DPS ist für viele nur noch das wichtigste um in kürzerster Zeit das meiste rauszuholen. Ansich ja nicht falsch aber warum sollen sich der Rest dem anschließen? Es gibt immer noch Leute, wo der Spaß sowie die Ablenkung vom Alltag wichtig ist und deshalb spielen. Diese Leute werden dann natürlich bei 90% der Raids ausgeschlossen. Auch das ist ja noch in Ordnung, wenn auch traurig! 

zu 2.) Ein Raidleiter hat es immer sehr schwer zu entscheiden! Aber wie hier schon oft geschrieben gibt es auch Zufallsgruppen wo es super läuft, weil die Leute Spaß am Charakter haben und diesen spielen können. Aber gleich jemanden auszuschließen, nur weil die Werte schlecht sind. Natürlich hat jeder Raidleiter auch dazu jederzeit das Recht. Die Frage stellt sich aber auch hier wenn der Raidleiter den Spieler kennt und behaupten kann das dies ein sehr guter Spieler ist, trotz schlechter Werte, Ausrüstung etc. - wie sich dieser dann verhalten darf?
zu 3.) Gildenleitung, Raidleitung, Relictraidleitung (DAoC °fg°) ist anstrengend und das ist jedem Spieler bewußt, der lange genug dabei ist! Zeit ist aber relativ.
Es wurde hier geschrieben: 2 Stunden warten und Gruppe bauen und 1 Stunde durchgeraidet oder 10 min Gruppe gebaut und 2 Stunden durchgeraidet - was ist nun besser - bei selben Erfolg?
zu 4.) Das man sich Gedanken über eine vernünftige Raidgruppe machen sollte ist jedem klar aber ich persönlich werde mich hüten was darüber zu sagen, da ich dafür viel zu selten spiele! Als Wochenendspieler bin ich zu selten online um überhaupt auf die Idee zu kommen andere Spieler nach DPS bzw.Ausrüstung in irgendwelche Schubladen einzuordnen!


----------



## Ch4zer (27. Mai 2009)

Die DPS sind einfach eine Möglichkeit die Leistung von DDs wiederzugeben.
Wenn man nen Uldu25er startet und (nehmen wir mal an man eröffnet ne Randomgroup) jeden DD mitnimmt der auf LFM antwortet kommt man nicht weit.

Jemand mit schlechtem Equip fährt in der Regel deutlich weniger DPS als jemand mit Skill und gutem Equip (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel, es gibt immer Leute die ihre Klassen richtig gut und andere die ihre Klassen richtig schlecht spielen!)

Und wenn du einen einigermaßen gescheiten Raid eröffnen willst hast du keine andere Wahl als die Tanks, kritimmun vorrausgesetzt, nach hp parry ausweichen und oder blocken zu beurteilen, die Healer nach Addheal und die DDs nach DPS einzuodnen.
Wenn es dir egal ist ob ihr etwas erreicht musst du nich drauf achten, aber die DPS sind ein wichtiger Maßstab für DDs.

MfG Chazer


----------



## lilopart (27. Mai 2009)

Nimeroth schrieb:


> Und genau das ist der Punkt: 5-6k können eben NICHT alle machen egal welches Equip. Das Equip sagt nichts mehr aus (deswegen gibt es ja mittlerweile statt dem Epic Check einen DPS check), wenn der Jäger nur den gezielten Schuss kennt und während dem CD einfach nur Autoshot macht. Oder der Shadow der keine Dots setzt sondern halt einfach so ein bissel die Gedanken schindet.
> Das selbe gilt für den Ele-Schami der keine/falsche Totems setzt oder den Mage der stur nur versengen castet.
> 
> Ums auf den Punkt zu bringen: Ich bin mit meinem Level72 Ele-Schami regelmässig in den Bosskämpfen auf dem ersten Platz, auch gegen Spieler die 3 Stufen höher und besser equipped sind. Genauso wars mit meinem Shadow und meinem Jäger.
> ...



fullquote weil richtig!

und wenn ich eine klasse spiele welche schaden machen soll, dann hab ich soviel ehrgeiz das ich das GUT mache!

und wenn ich es nich kann (erkenne ich ja am ach so gehassten addon recount) dann übe ich es bis ich es kann (und ja es gibt auch noch klassenforen wo einem fast immer geholfen wird)!

oder ich beweise das ich einfach keine lust habe das spiel mit seinen inhalten richtig zu verstehen und mache MIMIMIMI im buffed forum!


----------



## Thrull (27. Mai 2009)

callahan123 schrieb:


> Nehmt Abstand von solchen Beiträgen. Sie zeigen eindeutig, dass ihr etwas verteufelt, was ihr gar nicht versteht. Ihr regt euch über Erfahrungen auf, die ihr im Spiel machen musstet. Ihr fühlt euch ungerecht behandelt. Dann fangt halt mal an was zu tun, begreift, dass es nicht allein am fehlenden Superequip liegt, dass euch keiner mitnimmt. Ausnahmen gibts immer, aber es gibt auch genug Raids, deren oberstes Ziel es ist, erst einmal genug Spieler zu haben um loslegen zu können. Beweist, dass ihr gut spielen könnt, dann fragt euch auch niemand nach eurern Werten.
> 
> Ist aber vielleicht zu viel verlangt, wenn man einfach nur oben mitspielen will, ohne etwas dafür zu tun.



Ohne Dir nahetreten zu wollen, möchte ich erstmal meinen das wir eigenständige Menschen sind und uns nicht Deine Meinung aufzwingen lassen müssen. Nur weil man ein paar Formeln auswendig lernt wird man nicht zum Profi Spieler. Und was WIR denken oder meinen, kannst du weder wissen noch vermuten. Also Denkmurmel einschalten bevor Du so einen Schwachsinn schreibst.

Zum Anderen ist es schon ein dickes Ding seine eigene Meinung so sehr zu schätzen das man behauptet man könne ruhig Abstand von Anderen Beiträgen nehmen.

Aber das führt jetzt zu weit offtopic. Nur um mal Deiner Behauptung von "unfundierten" Gründen den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen:

Nein...in diesem Fall waren es ein Hexer und ein Magier, beide zu Beginn und beide am Ende am Leben. Resettet wurde natürlich direkt vor dem Bosskampf (obwohl man das bei Recount nicht müsste, da einzelne Kämpfe eh seperat abrufbar sind). In diesem Fall hatte der Magier bei dem Bosskampf 2732 DPS, der Hexer 2590 DPS.

Der Gesamtschaden lag beim Hexer aber nunmal 8% höher. Und nein..ich fange jetzt nicht an irgendwelche Tabellen zu posten nur um Deine Formelgeilheit zu befriedigen.

Die einzelnen Gründe können unterschiedlich wie Tag und Nacht sein. Zum einen kann es daran liegen das der Hexer nicht oom geht, zum anderen weil der Magier dank hoher Tempowertung sein Mana schon schnell verpulvert und somit zum Ende hin nichts mehr hat.

Womit bestätigt : Natürlich kann der Magier eine hohe DPS fahren. Fährt er diese bei einem Beispielkampf von einer Minute in 30 Sekunden, hat er zwar einen extrem hohen DPS Wert.. aber kein Mana mehr.
Anders beim Hexer: Durch die Rotation inklusive Aderlass die Ihm stetiges Mana zurückgibt kann er die gesamte Minute ohne Pause durchcasten. Zwar kein hoher DPS Wert, jedoch den wesentlich höheren Gesamtschaden aufgrund konstantem Schaden.

Zwar könnte man jetzt die Behauptung aufstellen das der Magier den Gesamtschaden des Hexers gleichauf hat, nur mit dem Unterschied das er diesen bereits durch seine Tempowertung vorlegt. Aber bei sehr langen Kämpfen (wie man sie mittlerweile recht häufig hat) relativiert sich das zur länge des Kampfes hin. Bei einem kurzen Boss könnte Deine Aussage natürlich stimmen. Aber Recount zeichnet für den Spieler, und nicht gegen Ihn auf (Beim Tode des Spielers, nur als Beispiel)

Ausgenommen von diesem Beispiel sind alle Kriterien die Einfluß auf die Zauberzeit und eventuellen Pausen und Bewegungen haben könnten.


Greetings,
Thrull  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (27. Mai 2009)

Nimeroth schrieb:


> Dem letzten Satz stimme ich zu. Aber kein Movement Krüppel zu sein, bedeuted ein guter Spieler zu sein, und die machen in der Regel auch genug Schaden.
> Ich pers. habe noch *NIE* einen Spieler gesehen der 5k DPS macht, aber dauernd umkippt wie's hier oft so gerne dargestellt wird.
> Das waren alles Top Spieler, und ich hab mir da auch selbst noch oft was abgucken können und Tips abholen können.



leider hatte ich es schon oft mit solchen spielern zu tun. die skillungen u rotationen kann man in jedem klassenforum nachlesen. mit entsprechendem equip sind so hohe dps-zahlen möglich. ein spieler mit schlechterem equip kann einen höheren gesamtschaden fahren als der besser ausgerüstete, indem er einfach nur überlebt. 

im idealfall fährt der spieler top dps und überlebt. ich finde es nur lächerlich wenn für nen naxx-run 4,5k dps verlangt werden. sollte ich mich mal dazu entscheiden einen naxx-fun-run zu starten....nehme ich doch lieber schwächere spieler mit, die noch was aus der ini gebrauchen können. wenn ich jetzt 6-7k dps fahre, können 3 weitere personen mit die nur zb 1k fahren...und es reicht immernoch dicke.

ich gebe neuen unerfahrenen spielern eben gerne eine chance, die ini u ihren charakter kennenzulernen....und besser (im pve) wird man eben nur indem man raidet... für stressige rush-runs bin ich sowieso nicht zu haben. ich war auch damals schon mit full t6 in kara wärend der grossteil der anderen nur blaues equip hatte. mir macht es spass andere zu unterstützen.


----------



## Nimeroth (27. Mai 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> lch gebe neuen unerfahrenen spielern eben gerne eine chance, die ini u ihren charakter kennenzulernen. für stressige rush-runs bin ich sowieso nicht zu haben.



Das ist sehr nobel, aber meist nicht der Anspruch der meisten Gruppen die da schnell durchwollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es ist ja auch verständlich, daß wenn ich mit 8 Mann nen Splitterfarm-Run mache, daß ich eben keinen mitnehmen kann der nur 1k DPS fährt.

Der der Run ist nur das notwendige Übel um an die Splitter zu kommen. Man kann locker in nem 25er Run 5 oder mehr Leute ausstatten, keine Frage, das ist aber nicht der Sinn der meisten Gruppen. Die Leute wollen meist explizit nur schnell durch für Marken (um z.B die BoE Armschinen zu verticken) oder weil sie noch was von Kel wollen.

Das man in einem Twink/Equip Run auch schwächere mitnimmt, ist logisch.

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Pfingstspatz (27. Mai 2009)

Wie ich solche Aussagen einfach nur dumm finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Solche Aussagen kommen meinstens von DDlern die einen Tank nur nach ihren HP und Heiler nur nach ihrem +Heal beurteilen jedoch in den meisten fällen keine ahung von der Spielmechanik haben. dann irgendwie ihre 800 Dps fahren und sich freuen dass sie einen boss umgehauen haben. Wenn ich da einen Archavonkill denke wo ein Hunter 700 Dps gemacht hat (68% Autoshot, 2 x Salve, ..) aber dann dick T7,5 abgreift könnte ich kotzen. Natürlich ist er nicht oder sehr spät aus wolken gelaufen (ka wie man als range da rein kommt^^) mit den stacheln queer durchs camp ...

Meiner Meinung nach gillt: Movement > Dps
aber leute die Movement haben beherrrschen meist ihre klasse und das Spiel und brigen somit auch die Dps.


----------



## reappy (27. Mai 2009)

@TE Du setzt voraus das die heiler es schaffen den Tank und die gruppe zu heilen, weiters setzt du vorraus das der Tank gut genug equiped ist um einen Boss zu Tanken, warum dürfen Heiler und Tanks nicht voraussetzen das DD´s entsprechent schaden machen?

Ich find die einstellung mancher spieler immer wieder geil: So ala´der Tank hat 40k life, der Heiler 2k++ ZM also reichts wenn ich nur 500dps mach.....

Ich organisiere selbst keine raids (gehe nur Gildenintern mit), finde es aber auf jeden Fall ok das man nach dps gefragt wird. Den schließlich soll jeder in der Gruppe seinen Teil Beitragen und sich net durchschleifen lassen. Und ich denk mal wenn du deinen Teil machst wird sich kein raidleiter aufregen, und wennst halt nur grünes eq hast wärs evtl besser erst ma ein paar hc´s zu machen.


----------



## Panaku (27. Mai 2009)

reappy schrieb:


> @TE Du setzt voraus das die heiler es schaffen den Tank und die gruppe zu heilen, weiters setzt du vorraus das der Tank gut genug equiped ist um einen Boss zu Tanken, warum dürfen Heiler und Tanks nicht voraussetzen das DD´s entsprechent schaden machen?



absoult richtig, wenn ich als tank die aufgabe habe schaden einzustecken ohne aus den latschen zu kippen, dann kann ich doch auch von den dds verlangen sie genug schaden machen das der boss aus den latschen kippt, bevor: 
a) den heilern das mana ausgeht
b) bevor der boss im enrage den gesamten schlachtzug zerpflückt


und cool finde ich auch das es hier leute gibt die so tun als gäbe es 2 arten von dds:

1. Macht kaum Schaden, aber is der derbste Movementfreak der den Heigandance mit verbunden Augen und Händen schafft

2. 5-6k dps fährt aber es nicht schafft seinen Char auch nur einen milimeter zu bewegen und beim trash ständig gegen die Wand läuft weil er eigentlich ja garnich wirklich weiß welche Taste für welche Laufrichtung zuständig is


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (27. Mai 2009)

Pfingstspatz schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach gillt: Movement > Dps
> aber leute die Movement haben beherrrschen meist ihre klasse und das Spiel und brigen somit auch die Dps.



bei gleichem equip ja. ein schlechter ausgerüsteter spieler kann aber kann aber einen höheren gesamtschaden fahren, trotz geringerem dps. demnach ist es einfach falsch einen dd über seinen dps zu beurteilen.

oft sind aber auch spieler so dps-geil, dass sie in voidzones stehen bleiben, den raid sprengen, und und und....so jemand ist ein grottenschlechter dd...trotz 6k dps.

und wenn ich hier von leuten lese die 700 dps fahren trotz t7,5.....sowas halte ich für übertrieben und kann ich einfach nicht glauben. 700 dps hatte ein sehr schlecht ausgestatteter dd auf stufe 70. die skillbäume wurden so überarbeitet, dass ein 70er mit blauem  equip locker seine 1,5k dps fährt. das schlechteste das ich jemals sah (seit st 80) war ein sp mit 1800 dps in naxx.


----------



## callahan123 (27. Mai 2009)

Thrull schrieb:


> Ohne Dir nahetreten zu wollen, möchte ich erstmal meinen das wir eigenständige Menschen sind und uns nicht Deine Meinung aufzwingen lassen müssen. Nur weil man ein paar Formeln auswendig lernt wird man nicht zum Profi Spieler. Und was WIR denken oder meinen, kannst du weder wissen noch vermuten. Also Denkmurmel einschalten bevor Du so einen Schwachsinn schreibst.
> ...



Niemand muss meiner Meinung sein, habe ich absolut nicht gefordert. Und mit Höflichkeit zu beginnen und dem Gegenteil weiter machen spricht auch nicht gerade für besseres Benehmen.

Ich habe auf einen Beitrag von dir geantwortet, welcher wiederum eine Antwort eines anderen Beitags war, in welchem der Schreiber ganz klar sagt, dass der Gesamtschaden in der Regel - Ausnahmen gibt es - auch den DPS in annähernd gleicher Relation bestimmt. Du hast mit einem klaren FALSCH geantwortet, was so einfach nicht richtig ist.

Ich habe dich gefragt, wie du deine Behauptung beweisen kannst, einfach aus dem Grund, weil wirklich viele Leute hier ähnliche Behauptungen ohne Beweise aufstellen, was ich auch geschrieben habe. 
Wenn das eine Art Formelgeilheit in deinen Augen widerspiegelt, na bitte schön, ich ziehe es vor Behauptungen zu bekräftigen. 

Habe ich ein Problem damit dir zuzustimmen? Nein, in dem von dir genannten Fall Hexer / Mage kann es dazu kommen, dass der Mage oom geht, eine Zeit also nicht kämpft, keinen Schaden macht,  dps frieren ein, Gesamtschaden sinkt im Vergleich zum weiterkämpfenden Hexer. Ich habe immer wieder gesagt, dass ein Spieler, welcher nicht kämpft auch kein Vergleich darstellt. Und ich habe wirklich oft und viel dazu geschrieben, magst du das jetzt irgendwie doof finden oder auch nicht, hatte halt Langeweile.

Ich bin absolut kein Profispieler, habe auch keine Formeln auswendig gelernt, hier kommst DU recht schnell in Gefilde, in denen du ja gar nicht wissen kannst was andere denken und machen und blablabla

Aber: ich wollte niemanden zu nahe treten oder gar nerven.


----------



## TommyPV (27. Mai 2009)

theduke666 schrieb:


> Gesamtschaden != DPS


Kleiner geht leider nicht, denn das muss GANZ klein !
DPS = damage per second, nicht damage complete !
Daher gibt es kaum Gebrechenshexer in Raids ect, 
nur max Schaden an Bossen, alles Andere lebt nicht lange genug !


----------



## Bumbumlee (27. Mai 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Genau hier haben wir das Problem.
> DPS bei Thaddi oder Loatheb sagt wirklich überhaupt nichts aus. Gar nichts.
> Aber Hauptsache geil drauf sein und damit posen.
> 
> Hier ist der typische Noob, der nichts begriffen hat, aber den DPS posten muss.




ja was denn ? thaddius hat nen timer also ist es nicht wichtig oder was ??? 
bei loatheb schon mal gehealt wenn der kampf zu lange dauert ? dann weisste was das fürn mist ist !!
erzähl du mir nochmal das dps nicht wichtig ist ! wenn der raid leiter jammert weil die gruppen dps zu niedrig ist und ihr in 
den enrage kommt ! blizzard hat das nicht umsonst gemacht ! damit nich jeder 1,5 k lowbob nach 2 wochen full episch ist du nase.
denke mal bissle nach ! und warum pose ich mit zahlen ?? 

weil ich sie mache und meiner gilde damit helfe das ziel so zügig als auch zu erledigen !
und davon ab bin ich nicht der einzige der so denkt weils Fakt ist.

krank sind die leute die für heros mehr als 2,2 k oder so verlangen das echt mies, so einer bin ich ja nicht. man muss die relation in betracht
ziehen was man leisten sollte und was zuviel verlangt ist. ich frisch auf 80 hab auch nicht 2,2 k gemacht und der weg nach t 7,5 war auf meinem server recht schwer also versteh ich das.


----------



## callahan123 (27. Mai 2009)

Bumbumlee schrieb:


> ja was denn ? thaddius hat nen timer also ist es nicht wichtig oder was ???
> bei loatheb schon mal gehealt wenn der kampf zu lange dauert ? dann weisste was das fürn mist ist !!
> erzähl du mir nochmal das dps nicht wichtig ist ! wenn der raid leiter jammert weil die gruppen dps zu niedrig ist und ihr in
> den enrage kommt ! blizzard hat das nicht umsonst gemacht ! damit nich jeder 1,5 k lowbob nach 2 wochen full episch ist du nase.
> ...




Ich glaube du hast den Vorredner nicht richtig verstanden. Bei Thad und Loa bist du durch den Boss gebufft. Deswegen sind die hier gemachten DPS Werte im Vergleich zu Werten an "nicht-buffenden-Bossen" sehr viel höher. Und genau DESWEGEN sollte man nicht die dps Werte von Thad oder Loa bei einer dps-Frage für einen Invite angeben bzw. hier posten.


----------



## Holyjudge (27. Mai 2009)

keine lust auf full quote aber um es kurz
zu fassen 
ES KOMMT AUF DIE DPS AN!
wenn du zu wenig dps machst geht der boss nicht down!
was der krieger da wohl nicht gerallt hat das man wohl nicht 4.5k dps braucht oO
es gibt welche die machen 4 dann gibt es welche die machen 5
das gleicht sich halt aus!

mich störts aber auch mit dem dps gerede


----------



## Lexana (27. Mai 2009)

Rückenschlitzer schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Community,
> 
> 
> ich wollte einfach mal über das Thema DPS diskutieren.Ich muss ehrlich sagen das es mir persönlich langsam auf die Nerven geht.Die erste frage bei einer Ini und/oder Raid zusammenstellung:Was fährst du???normalerweise sage ich dann OPEL,aber spaß beiseite.Findet ihr nicht auch das ein mmo mehr ist als nur DPS?.Überall prollt jeder was er für ne DPS fährt.Das ist wie der obligatorische schwanzvergleich.Meiner Meinung nach wird es viel zu überbewertet.
> ...




Seh ich genau so wie du! Man kann billiger Rüssi etc haben, aber ich finde solange man seinen Char spielen und beherrschen kann, kann auch in meinen Augen ein naxx 10er 3k dps fahren


----------



## ReWahn (27. Mai 2009)

meiner erfahrung nach sind in der rege die leute, die im bereich <2k dps rumgurken auch meist diejenigen, die früh oder unnötig sterben...
auf der anderen seite sind die, die guten schaden fahren auch meistens am längsten lebendig... sachen gibts...


----------



## Bumbumlee (27. Mai 2009)

gut waren sicher nicht die besten Bosse das stimmt, die fielen mir nur ein weil die dps dort recht hoch ist wegen den buffs.

Ändert sich jedoch nichts an der generellen aussage das die DPS bei einem DD das wichtigste ist, natrülich sollte auch movement vorhanden sein !
und das wird sich auch nicht ändern :-)


----------



## nerlon (27. Mai 2009)

Wenn man einen random Raid aufbaut und vorher nicht klarstellt das ein min. Dps nötig ist hat man den ganzen Raid voller Flachpfeifen die nichtmal 2k fahren.
Bei uns auf dem Server gibt es ein paar gute Random Naxx 25er raids die immer zuerst Flickwerk machen und jeden der >2,5k fährt wird gekickt.
Das ist erwas unfair weil manche Klassen das locker mit Blauen Gear und keinen Verzauberungen schaffen aber es trifft immer ein paar Spieler.

Sowas muss einfach sein wenn man keinen 6 std run haben möchte.


----------



## OMGlooool (27. Mai 2009)

Hellscream schrieb:


> Also jetzt reichts dann auch mal wieder, jeden Tag im Abstand von ein paar Stunden wird ein mimimi-DPS Thread erstellt. Ich bin jetzt einfach mal so frech und sag mal meine was ich dazu meine:
> Jeder einzelene der so einen Thread eröffnet, krebst wahrscheinlich mit so wenig DPS rum das es nichtmehr feierlich ist, und genau deshalb wird er von anderen Leuten geflamed.
> Lernt eure Klasse zu spielen und Schaden zu machen oder spielt nen Tank oder Heiler, ganz einfach,
> Ich kanns nichtmehr verstehen wenn jeden Tag irgenwelche Leute Threads eröffnen, in denen es darum geht das eben diese keinen Schaden machen oder Leute Schadenausteiler wollen die auch Schaden machen, setzt euch mit dem Problem auseinander und behebt es, darüber zu jammern bringt nichts.
> mfg



voll deiner meinung, nur glaube ich dass leute die nicht spielen können auch keinen heiler oder tank spielen sollten^^


----------



## Thrull (28. Mai 2009)

callahan123 schrieb:


> Niemand muss meiner Meinung sein, habe ich absolut nicht gefordert. Und mit Höflichkeit zu beginnen und dem Gegenteil weiter machen spricht auch nicht gerade für besseres Benehmen.
> 
> Ich habe auf einen Beitrag von dir geantwortet, welcher wiederum eine Antwort eines anderen Beitags war, in welchem der Schreiber ganz klar sagt, dass der Gesamtschaden in der Regel - Ausnahmen gibt es - auch den DPS in annähernd gleicher Relation bestimmt. Du hast mit einem klaren FALSCH geantwortet, was so einfach nicht richtig ist.
> 
> ...



Nun, das eine Manaklasse durch ihren eigenen Manapool begrenzt ist spielt allerdings eine sehr wichtige Rolle die man niemals ausser Acht lassen darf. lediglich Klassen mit anderem Energiehaushalt wie Wut, Energie oder Runen sind daran natürlich nicht gebunden. Deswegen kann man auch nicht alle Damagedealer direkt miteinander vergleichen, da es zum Ende hin doch auf die Länge des Bosskampfes hinausläuft. Jedenfalls was den Gesamtschaden betrifft.

Jedoch driftet das etwas von der eigentlichen Diskussion ab. Ich habe lediglich erklärt was passiert ist und was eine mögliche (!) Ursache sein kann.

Im übrigen war ich gestern wieder in Naxx 25 zu Besuch und hatte dort das gleiche Erlebnis. Diesmal mit zwei Hexern. Ein gut ausgestattetet Hexer hatte 3700 DPS, mein Hexer 3300.
Diesmal habe ich beim gesamten Naxx nicht zurückgesetzt. Bei den kurzen Bosskämpfen war er natürlich vor mir, beim gesamten Bild (inkl. Trash) war er mit 3% Gesamtschaden Unterschied hinter mir.

Was er eventuell beim Trash anders gemacht hat kann ich nicht sagen, jedoch war seine DPS grundsätzlich über der meinen.

Ich möchte ja nicht dein Wissen in Frage stellen, ich möchte nur aus reinem Interesse herausfinden was die Ursache dafür ist :-)

Thrull




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ebuzz (28. Mai 2009)

SO mal ganz ehrlich 

Wer dps fährt macht etwas richtig was die Leute falsch machen die keinen fahren. Klar ist es equipabhängig aber das kann man durch skill relativ gut kompensieren -> durch aktives spielen holt man auch so einiges raus (durfte mal schaden machen in Naxx 25 habe 1,5k weniger dps gehabt als 3 andere meiner Mitstreiter aber war aktiver und habe 2 davon locker in die Tasche gesteckt) 
auch kann man sich durch skill (der in den lustigen Talentbäumen steckt) viel rausholen merke das selber an meiner Blut oder Unheiligskillung -> manches sieht NUR gut aus und skillen bringt nur dann was wenn man auch das gedöns benutzt was man da geskillt hat.
zudem ist ne gescheite EFFIZIENTE Rotation von Vorteil!!!
Der alles entscheide Punkt ist: was mach ich zu welchen Zeitpunkt -> Das nennt sich Taktik (adrenalinrausch während der boss sich erhebt und 20m über einem fliegt und man eh ned rankommt ist halt epicfail)
PS stellt ma euren recount ein das ihr nur Bosselemente behaltet --> bei "Zusammenzieh-Bomb-ma-alles-weg-Gruppen kann jeder Hirnamputierte 3 Jährige Schaden fahren der auch nur im entferntesten AOE machen kann  - SINGLEDPS FTW - 

<_Please_Insert_Flame_Here_>


----------



## ebuzz (28. Mai 2009)

Ach ja eins hab ich in meinem jugendlichen Wahn vergessen ->

kommt auch immer derb drauf an wie man Gruppen zusammenstellt 

Beispiel  Tank: Krieger DD´s Magier Hexe Schurke Heiler: Priester -> Schurke am arsch wegen kein Support durch Gruppe (vielleicht den Battleshout durch Krieger wenn dieser ned grade seinen HP-Ruf zündet weil er eh kaum leben hat)

Nehmen wir wieder Schurkenbeispiel:

Tank: Druide DD´s:  DK Jäger Schurke Heiler: Pala -> Schurke imba wegen MDW und 5% crit vom dudu , Horn des Winters vom DK, Huntersmark und evtl. wilde eingebung vom Jäger, obendrauf kommt noch ein netter kleiner Segen der macht vom Paladin 

Was ich damit sagen will ist : Stellt von vornherein klar wenn ihr irgendwo hin geht das ihr möglichst viele Buffs abdeckt auch das beeinflusst (entscheidend) die DPS!!


----------



## Hubautz (28. Mai 2009)

Bumbumlee schrieb:


> ja was denn ? thaddius hat nen timer also ist es nicht wichtig oder was ???
> bei loatheb schon mal gehealt wenn der kampf zu lange dauert ? dann weisste was das fürn mist ist !!
> erzähl du mir nochmal das dps nicht wichtig ist ! wenn der raid leiter jammert weil die gruppen dps zu niedrig ist und ihr in
> den enrage kommt ! blizzard hat das nicht umsonst gemacht ! damit nich jeder 1,5 k lowbob nach 2 wochen full episch ist du nase.
> ...



Es geht darum, dass man bei Taddi und Loatheb nur ganz schlecht einen Vergleich mit anderen anstellen kann.
Wenn man bei Taddi Glück hat, kann man den ganzen Kampf stehen bleiben, wenn man Pech hat muss man bei jedem Polaritätswechsel laufen. Dann geht der DPS extrem in den Keller. 
Wenn man mit vielen Leuten zusammensteht macht man mehr, wenn man relativ alleine ist weniger Schaden.
Daher ist die Aussage „XY DPS bei Taddi“ absolut nichtssagend.
Und wer seinen DPS bei Taddi postet oder gar als Maßstab nimmt, hat da eben was ganz Wesentliches nicht begriffen.
Dass der einen enrage timer hat ist mir schon klar. Aber meistens geht er in enrage, weil die Hälfte der Leute es vergeigen zu laufen und sterben und nicht weil der Gesamtschaden zu niedrig ist.


----------



## theduke666 (28. Mai 2009)

TommyPV schrieb:


> Kleiner geht leider nicht, denn das muss GANZ klein !
> DPS = damage per second, nicht damage complete !


Nichts anderes heisst doch "DPS != Gesamtschaden", demnach gehen wir ja konform.... 
....kannst es also ruhig ganz GROß schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## callahan123 (28. Mai 2009)

Thrull schrieb:


> ...
> Im übrigen war ich gestern wieder in Naxx 25 zu Besuch und hatte dort das gleiche Erlebnis. Diesmal mit zwei Hexern. Ein gut ausgestattetet Hexer hatte 3700 DPS, mein Hexer 3300.
> Diesmal habe ich beim gesamten Naxx nicht zurückgesetzt. Bei den kurzen Bosskämpfen war er natürlich vor mir, beim gesamten Bild (inkl. Trash) war er mit 3% Gesamtschaden Unterschied hinter mir.
> 
> ...



Ja wer weiß, vielleicht hatte er einfach eine schwache Blase...

Diese Situation kennt jeder, der in einem Raid stand. Ist absolut nichts besonderes. Wie war denn seine Aktivität? War er genauso lange im Kampf wie du? Hat er sich um die Mobgruppen effizient gekümmert? Sind die Zahlen eines gesamten Raids nicht wie schon zigfach erwähnt keine Grundlage für diese Diskussion? 

Und natürlich haben Manaklassen bei längerem Kampfverlauf systembedingt ein paar Nachteile gegenüber Nichtmanaklassen, die ihre Rotation einfach weiter fahren können, bis der Bub liegt. (hm, noch so ein Vorteil, wenn hoher DPS gefahren wird...)
ABER: das interessiert im Sinne dieses Themas auch gar nicht. Es ist völlig unerheblich im Auge dieses Threads, ob jemand 200 dps mehr hat aber im Gesamtschaden 2% hinten liegt. Beide spielen in der gleichen Liga und wenn der eine von den beiden aufgrund seines DPS mitgenommen werden würde, würde der andere auch mitgenommen. Weil da einfach kaum ein Unterschied zwischen liegt.

Meines Erfahrung nach befindet sich ein DD mit hohem DPS in acht von zehn Fällen auch im oberen Bereich des Gesamtschadens. Muss nicht die gleiche Stelle sein, ist klar, aber annähernd im gleichen Bereich. Der einzig wirkliche Grund, der dagegen spricht ist Inaktivität, ob durch Tod, oom, afk oder zu spätes Eingreifen ins Kampfgeschehen. 

Genau das habe ich damit gemeint, dass man nicht einfach etwas posten soll, sondern differenziert die Sache betrachten muss. 

Der eine meint: "hoher DPS = hoher Gesamtschaden"
Der andere meint: "Falsch! Gestern habe ich doch selber gesehen, dass...."

Da wird aneinander vorbei geredet. Ganz einfach


----------

